
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired right now? - whoishiring
It might be helpful to have one of these threads now, given the situation. The next monthly thread will be in 9 days.<p>Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
bifrost
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes, currently in a shelter in place city

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: FreeBSD/Linux, AWS/Azure, Python, Network Engineering, InfoSec,
Scalability, DR/BCP, BGP

Résumé/CV: [http://www.minions.com/resume/](http://www.minions.com/resume/)

Email: tsparks AT minions dot com

Systems and Network engineer with decades of operational experience looking
for interesting problems to solve. I like lowering AWS bills. Fine with IC or
Management and I can do both at the same time. Currently contracting and open
to more of that or joining the right team.

~~~
petercooper
Are you familiar with
[https://www.duckbillgroup.com/careers/](https://www.duckbillgroup.com/careers/)
? Might suit you.

------
theothermelissa
Location: US (currently Florida)

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Javascript, React

Resume: [https://bit.ly/2UxuN9E](https://bit.ly/2UxuN9E)

email: melissapearlmorgan@gmail.com

Need a junior dev? I'm a self-taught front-end developer seeking a remote
position, contract-to-hire, or paid internship. I'm launching a career in tech
after several years as a stay-at-home mom. I have some experience with design,
from print media to technical illustration to wireframing and mockups, sales
experience in Real Estate, and a bachelor's degree in English writing.

------
arturrdias

      Location: Porto, Portugal
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies:

Node.js, React, ASP.NET, HTML, CSS (SASS), Azure, AWS, Docker, Git,
JavaScript, C#, Business Intelligence, Analytics, Xamarin.Forms, SQL Server,
PowerBI.

    
    
      Résumé/CV:
    

We're a development team for a start-up that has had a significant drop in
sales due to the COVID-19, due to impact in our operations. Thus, we're also
looking for a 2/3 month project that will help us overcome this situation with
less of an economic impact. We've developed a product that generated over $1 M
USD in sales in the last two year. We offer a full team for a turn-key project
if possible - 2 developers, 1 designer, 1 digital marketing manager and 1
product owner/scrum master. Will share more detail and siklls, along with
history of sucessful developments.

    
    
      Email:

portostatup2019@gmail.com

~~~
frosas
Watch out, the email address seems to have a typo.

~~~
arturrdias
Thanks for the heads up :)

The mail in the post is working though, I was victim of a poor copy paste! But
we've setup a new one to make sure there's no room for doubt:
portostartup2020@gmail.com

------
blcksmth
Location: Los Angeles, US

Remote: Yes, and have previous experience working remotely

Willing to relocate: Open to the possibility

Technologies:

    
    
      * Proficient: React, JavaScript, TypeScript, Node, Redux, HTML, CSS, SASS, Express, Webpack, Babel, AWS, Docker, Git, create-react-app, styled-components, GitHub, Jest
    
      * Developing proficiency: WebGL, Three.js, Next.js, Bulma
    
      * Previously used/Misc worth mentioning: Ruby, SQL, Ruby on Rails, MySQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Relay, GraphQL, JIRA, Lerna, CircleCI, npm/yarn
    

Email: andrewrkowalczyk [at] gmail [dot] com

Personal Website: andrewkowalczyk.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrewrkowalczyk/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrewrkowalczyk/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/frodosamoa](https://github.com/frodosamoa)

\----------------------------

I'm a full stack software engineer with ~4 years experience developing full
stack applications. If you need React work done, chances are I can help!

My experience includes building responsive and performant user interfaces
using React/Redux from designs or from scratch as well as creating robust APIs
using TypeScript/Node.

Some other things I enjoy: modernizing codebases using tools like ESLint and
Prettier, autogenerating documentation, optimizing build times in CIs,
refactoring code, adding tests.

------
rasikjain
Location: Greater New York (US Citizen)

Remote: Yes (Remote Only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

• Web: ReactJs | ES6/7 | TypeScript | Redux | Node.js | Express.js | AngularJs
| HTML5 | Bootstrap

• Microsoft: .NET Core | C# | Asp.Net MVC | Web API | Linq | Entity Framework

• Data: SQL Server | NoSQL | MySQL | MongoDB | Redis | CouchDB

• Cloud: AWS | Azure | Docker | IAM | S3 | EC2 | SQS | RDS | Aurora | DynamoDB

• Packages & Tools: Axios | GraphQL | Redux | WebPack | Babel | NPM | Git |
Jenkins | Splunk | SumoLogic | Jira | Sitecore

Email: jainrasik [at] gmail.com

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/](https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/)

Stackoverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-
jain](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-jain)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/)

Github: [https://github.com/rasikjain](https://github.com/rasikjain)

ABOUT: Experienced Software Engineer & AWS Certified Solutions Architect with
experience in FULL-STACK applications in React.js / TypeScript / C# / AWS /
Cyber Security. Worked in different roles dealing with Product Development,
Solution & Enterprise Architecture, Security & Cloud.

------
seanmavley
Location: Accra, Ghana

Remote: Yes

Relocate: Yes

Technologies: \- Python, Javascript \- PostgreSQL, MongoDB, MySQL \- Angular,
React \- Django, Laravel (rusty here) \- Flutter (rusty here) \- Firebase,
Cockpit, WordPress

Website: [https://khophi.co](https://khophi.co)

Email: hello@khophi.co

Fun fact: I make videos on YouTube (youtube.com/c/khophi). So 'click the like
button, leave a comment below, subscribe, and don't forget to click the bell
icon'

------
seisvelas
I'm a web dev (React, Node and Python) with a long history as a Linux sysadmin
looking to move into a junior level security role.

My open source work includes patches in C to the Tor Project's torsocks
utility, a very small fix to Reddit (long ago when it was still open source),
a few vulnerabilities I've found and patched (eg, an XSS in racket-
stories.com), and a Tor hidden service that was at one point one of the
largest operating hidden services.

I've also got quite a bit of professional experience as a dev, data engineer,
and sysadmin. If you've got any role related to security that you think an
extremely passionate dev/sysamin might be able to transition into, let me
know!

    
    
      Location: Mexico
      Remote:  Love it
      Willing to relocate: Anywhere in Mexico
      Technologies: React, Linux, Python, 
      Email: aalvarado@thinkful.com

------
lucjross

        Location:     Austin
        Remote:       Gladly
        Relocation:   No
        Technologies: {
          Languages: [Java/Kotlin, Go, JavaScript/TypeScript],
          Specializations: [concurrency, microservices, design/documentation, Docker, DevOps, CI/CD],
          Cloud Services: [AWS, Heroku]
        }
        Profile: linkedin.com/in/lucjross
    

8 years' experience building web services, especially in Java & Go; recent
experience building infrastructure in AWS & pipelines in CircleCI. Also an
aspiring author: [https://medium.com/@lucjross/a-tale-of-two-aws-iam-roles-
in-...](https://medium.com/@lucjross/a-tale-of-two-aws-iam-roles-in-
springfield-d19a4f9ffd91?source=friends_link&sk=b6a97091062d1013cac2b36ac01181cd)

------
greenie_beans

      Location: Birmingham, AL
      Remote: Yes (Remote preferred, unless in Alabama)
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies:
        • Languages: JavaScript, GraphQL, Python, Ruby, HTML, CSS
        • Frameworks: Rails, React, Redux
        • Etc: AWS, Heroku
    
      Latest side project: https://highlighter.online
      a browser extension that saves "highlights" to an API, 
      so readers can collect notable passages of text.
    
      GitHub: https://github.com/smcalilly
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/sam-mcalilly/
      Email: smcalilly@gmail.com
    
      I'm most skilled at frontend engineering and can pull my weight on the backend. 
      Looking for a Ruby on Rails job. 
      I like building things, but also looking to get into InfoSec.

------
TiagoDuarte
Location: Portugal, Europe

Remote: Yes (Remote only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, HTML, CSS, JavaScript (ES6+), Next.js, Gatsby.js, Redux,
MobX, GraphQL, Styled Components, Emotion, PostCSS, OOCSS, SMACSS, Bootstrap,
Figma, Sketch, Node.js

Résumé:
[https://tiagoduarte.com/static/resume.pdf](https://tiagoduarte.com/static/resume.pdf)

Email: hello@tiagoduarte.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/HelloTiago](https://github.com/HelloTiago)

I'm a seasoned front-end developer with extensive experience working with both
designers and backend developers to implement modern and performant UIs. I
enjoy working in a fast paced environment and preferably in small teams, but I
don't shy away from being part of a large team.

------
2078795763
Location: Palo Alto, CA, USA [US citizen]

Remote: yes/no (both OK)

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies:

\- Robotics: managed a team of hardware/software engineers for 3+ years to
produce and deploy a fleet of robots; hand-built numerous robot prototypes
from telepresence to AGVs to delivery robots; have made several contributions
to open-source ROS community

\- Machine learning/Perception (object detection, semantic segmentation),
interested in ML research as well

\- Autonomous vehicle system architecture (hacked a car and built my own
neural net based L2 lane-keep + ADAS system)

\- Frameworks: ROS, TensorFlow, PyTorch

\- Languages: Python, C, C++, NodeJS

\- Data: MongoDB, Elasticsearch, Redis

\- Cloud: AWS, Docker

Education:

{PhD, MEng, SB} all from MIT

E-mail: i2078795763@gmail.com

Resume / Github: Please e-mail address above. Keeping this post semi-anonymous
on HN but more than happy to disclose my full identity to interesting
companies. :)

------
tsvensson
Full Stack Engineer, PO, Team lead, Indie game dev

    
    
      Location: Gothenburg, Sweden
      Remote: Yes (Preferred)
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Java, Elixir, React, Nodejs, Unity, AWS, Docker, ElasticSearch, Cassandra, BigQuery, ...
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1sogQfD69z_DHWru5sOk8F4pRpPSjGF_cbTDCS0Kd2sQ
      Email: tobsve03@gmail.com
    

I love to learn new things, and create things that help people and feel great
to use. Product-focused mindset, would love the opportunity for a frontend or
product-focused position. Have years of experience working remote across
various teams.

------
mysticlabs
Former VP and startup CEO. Business development, sales, marketing. Just got
laid off due to the pandemic. Management experience of up to 18 people
remotely. 15+ years of remote work experience.

    
    
      Location: Napa, California
      Remote: Remote only due to pandemic.
      Willing to relocate: Maybe.
      Technologies: Experience with cloud computing, devops, crypto, blockchain, open source, WordPress, PHP, HTML, CSS, Javascript. Don't really code much anymore.
      Résumé/CV: https://trentlapinski.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/TrentLapinski.pdf
      Email: trent at techpost dot io

------
sumitjami

      Location: Nürnberg, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Ruby, Golang, Kafka, Prometheus, data pipelines, OpenStack, Kubernetes, Django. etc
      Résumé/CV: http://bit.ly/2YtMmZX (google drive)
      Email: in resume
    
    

[https://github.com/sum12/songbook](https://github.com/sum12/songbook) \-
dynamic video-clip-loops for guitar practice.

[https://review.openstack.org/#/q/owner:sumitjami](https://review.openstack.org/#/q/owner:sumitjami)

~~~
SabaGholami
Hi, We are looking for a Solutions Architect (Berlin or Warsaw) to prepare
Hypatos line of products for delivering on Docker/K8s on-premise and on-cloud,
to help us Improve our CI/CD processes and to contribute to Hypatos Machine
Learning infrastructure. Hypatos develops deep learning technology to automate
document based backoffice tasks - a major pain point for organizations! Our
technology is already trusted by the largest consumers of document data incl.
big 4 auditors and Shared Service Centers of Fortune 500. To satisfy the high
demand of our clients, we need you as interface between the client and the
development team to translate business requirements to technical designs and
solutions. Exciting times ahead - would you like to have a quick chat so that
I can tell you more?

------
minkzilla
Location: St Louis, MO, USA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, C++, OpenMP, MPI, Perl, Python, sklearn, Pytorch Java,
JavaScript, React, SQL

Email: josephgilmorem@gmail.com

Resume (through linkedin):
[https://www.slideshare.net/slideshow/embed_code/key/Ic0PyVWS...](https://www.slideshare.net/slideshow/embed_code/key/Ic0PyVWSxcwLIj)

I am graduating from Saint Louis University in May with Bachelor of Science
Computer Science and a Minor in Mathematics. I am looking for full time
employment as a Software Engineer. I am interested in Machine Learning,
embedded software, and High Performance computing.

------
ronyfadel
Location: Mexico City, Mexico (EU citizen)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Swift, ObjC, iOS, macOS, SQLite, JavaScript (ES6+), React,
Express.js, Node.js, Bulma.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ronyfadel](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ronyfadel)

Email: rony+hn@fadel.io

ABOUT: Experienced iOS software engineer with 6 years of experience as a team
lead at Apple, working on system frameworks and first party apps (iCloud,
Files, Spotlight, Extensions).

Currently interested in full/part time contract work.

I can work on building your MVP or on your existing codebase. Clean code,
sound architecture and best practices.

------
marechalbernard
Location: Taipei, Taiwan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Singapore (potentially SF)

Résumé/CV: [https://linkedin.com/in/jonathan-
boigne/](https://linkedin.com/in/jonathan-boigne/)

Email: hello [ a ] jonathanbgn.com

Technologies:

    
    
       Focusing on NLP, BERT,  Python, Tenserflow, GTP-2, react, gcloud.  Here some projects I've done: https://brandimage.io 
     https://machineswisdom.com . Last article written: https://jonathanbgn.com/gpt2/2020/01/20/slogan-generator.html

------
ericvanular
Hi everyone, I'm Eric! I help businesses to build technology products and
tools. I've been doing software consulting for the last 5 years and a couple
of months ago decided to start doing it independently (great timing I know). I
also build side projects and am the maker of Collective.Energy - an online
community for crowdsourcing and developing climate solutions.

Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes, like most currently

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

    
    
        Languages - Python, JavaScript (ES6+), HTML5, CSS3, Bash, MATLAB, R
    
        Data Science Concepts Including - Linear/Logistic Regression, Classification, Bayesian Statistics, Neural Networks, Probability Distributions, Split Testing, Dimensionality Reduction, Error Metrics, Feature Engineering, Regularization, Normalization, NLP, Reinforcement Learning
    
        Some Frameworks/Libraries/Environments I use regularly - Pandas, Numpy, SciPy, Matplotlib, Jupyter, Flask, Express, React, Redux, Node.js, Socket.io, Bootstrap, Flexbox
    
        Data Technologies - SQL (MySQL, PostgreSQL), NoSQL (MongoDB), GraphQL, JSON, CSV, Tableau, PowerBI, D3.js, and many more
    
        Machine Learning Software - scikit-learn, TensorFlow, PyTorch, Keras, fast.ai, OpenAI Gym
    
        DevOps - Unix, Git, Docker, AWS, Azure, GCP
    

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ericvanular/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ericvanular/)

Email: ericvanular@gmail.com

------
brockmuellers
Hi! I'm a backend engineer with 6 years of experience. I'm looking
specifically for companies working on climate change or sustainability
(renewable energy, conservation agriculture, environmental projects, etc).
These are the problems that I'm most passionate about, and I want to spend my
day job working on them.

I'm a generalist and love learning new things! My recent experience is in
building cloud-based, highly scalable platforms and frameworks. I've built
distributed systems for image processing and analysis, worked on a petabyte-
scale storage system for n-dimensional datasets, and created tools and
protocols for running algorithms over terabytes of data. I'm zealous about
clean, maintainable code and solid tests.

My ideal team is collaborative, supportive, curious, and passionate. I try to
foster those qualities in myself and in my company culture. If you're looking
for someone like me, let's talk!

Location: San Francisco

Remote: Remote or onsite is fine (I'm experienced in remote work across time
zones)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Python, gRPC, Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, AWS services
(particularly EC2, ECS, Batch, S3, DynamoDB, SQS, SNS)

Résumé/CV:
[https://self.brockmuellers.com/assets/resume/resume.pdf](https://self.brockmuellers.com/assets/resume/resume.pdf)

Email: brockmuellers@gmail.com

------
Rishi-1234
I am a software engineer with 6+ years of experience ensuring IT road maps
meet business objectives.

An experienced IT professional who has successfully implemented several
projects based on Django/Python, Angular.JS, React.JS, etc.

TECHNICAL SKILLS; Django, Python, Django Rest Framework, Flask Frontend:
JavaScript, Angular.js, React.js, Redux, GraphQL Databases: PostgreSQL, MySQL,
SQLite Task schedule/management: Celery, rabbit-MQ, Redis Testing: unit test,
pytest, selenium, locust Servers/VPS/Cloud: Linode, DigitalOcean, Hetzner,
AWS, Heroku

ROLES & RESPONSIBILITIES; Understanding client requirements and building
solutions to their business. Ensuring the best coding practices are followed
for smooth project deliveries Managing cross-functional teams and ensuring
optimum performance.

Previous Work; • [https://www.waitlist.me/](https://www.waitlist.me/) •
[https://virgilcareers.com/](https://virgilcareers.com/) •
[https://www.petterr.com/](https://www.petterr.com/) •
[http://www.gettaxshield.com/](http://www.gettaxshield.com/)

Feel free to message me for any details! Looking forward to hearing from
you!Thanks

------
bryanmgreen
Location: Los Angeles , CA (LA)

Remote: Onsite or Remote (and willing to time shift)

Willing to relocate: Not at this time

Résumé:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bryanmgreen/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bryanmgreen/)

Website: [https://www.BryanMGreen.com](https://www.BryanMGreen.com)

Email: in bio

\---

Bio: Was laid off last year after company was sold and lost work again because
of COVID. 8+ year full-stack professional marketing leader with product
management and design experience. Have worked with both global and local
organizations. My skills and experiences are broad and I've had a hand in
everything from digital to offline marketing as well as sales and
partnerships. Have experience leading 8+ person teams but happy to work solo.
Love identifying opportunities to improve communication, workflows, and
resources. Believe Product & Marketing grow together. Storytelling is always
at the heart of my work.

Looking For: Preferably senior roles in marketing or account management or any
opportunity in product management, I'm open to hear what you need. No job is
too small. Full-time, contract, or project.

\---

Even if you don't have an opportunity, but have a question about branding,
marketing, or product, I'm happy to share my perspective free of charge! Would
love to be helpful, keep myself busy, and connect. Thanks!

------
KBryantmvp
FRONT-END ENGINEER | San Francisco | FULL-TIME

Location: San Francisco

Remote: Open to discuss

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, React, React Native, HTML, CSS, Bootstrap

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidaguirrelopez/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidaguirrelopez/)
(Please contact me for a PDF version of my resume)

Email: davidal.aguirre@gmail.com

VoIP Engineer at AT&T willing to relocate to the Bay Area to start working
full-time as a Front-End Engineer, since I have been preparing for it for the
past few years.

I have successfully built single-page web apps and translated customer designs
into responsible web apps. Some of the projects I have worked on can be found
in the following links: \- Mobile Flashcards (React Native):
[https://github.com/davidaguirrel/mobile-
flashcards](https://github.com/davidaguirrel/mobile-flashcards) \- Would You
Rather App (React): [https://github.com/davidaguirrel/would-you-rather-
app](https://github.com/davidaguirrel/would-you-rather-app) \- My Reads
(React): [https://github.com/davidaguirrel/reactnd-project-myreads-
sta...](https://github.com/davidaguirrel/reactnd-project-myreads-starter)

------
raymondnwamb
Hello, my name is Raymond Nwambuonwo. I am a Software Engineer with a Master
of Science in higher education and a background in secondary education and a
recent graduate of General Assembly's Software Engineering Immersive program.
I am continuously looking to build upon my knowledge and skillset to improve
as a software engineer and I am actively seeking a Software Engineer position.

Location: Washington D.C

Remote: Willing to work remote

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, React, MongoDB, PostgreSQL,
Express, NodeJS, Django, Bootstrap, Material UI, Git/Github.

Résumé/CV:
[https://raymondnwambuonwo.netlify.com/static/media/RaymondNw...](https://raymondnwambuonwo.netlify.com/static/media/RaymondNwambuonwoResume.57aecebd.pdf)

Online Portfolio:
[http://raymondnwambuonwo.netlify.com/](http://raymondnwambuonwo.netlify.com/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/raymondnwambuonwo/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/raymondnwambuonwo/)

GitHub:
[https://github.com/RaymondNwambuonwo](https://github.com/RaymondNwambuonwo)

Email: RaymondNwambuonwo@gmail.com

------
curtisspope
Location: Silicon Valley (US Citizen)

Remote: Yes (Remote or onsite Only)

Willing to relocate: No

Book time with me:
[https://calendly.com/curtissp](https://calendly.com/curtissp)

Technologies:

• Mobile: iOS | Swift| Obj-c | React Native | Dart (learning)

• UX: Figma | Sketch |Framer

• Web: ReactJs | ES6/7 | TypeScript | Redux | Node.js | Express.js | AngularJs
| HTML5 | Bootstrap

• Data: SQL Server | NoSQL | MySQL | MongoDB | Firebase

• Packages & Tools: Axios | GraphQL | Redux | WebPack | Babel | NPM | Git |
Jenkins | Splunk | SumoLogic | Jira | Sitecore

Email: Curtisspope@gmail.com

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/16IWz9KDymXfOrKzJHl3p5pxP...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/16IWz9KDymXfOrKzJHl3p5pxPI2DNjqoGCe30zkyEVXA)
(must request access)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/clpope/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/clpope/)

ABOUT: Former Googler (UX Engineer, Tech Lead ) , proven entrepreneur ( 2
acquisitions ) looking for an opportunity at all levels. Heavy experience in
UX teams, with a focus on helping remote, distributed teams march to success.
Certified scrum master. Book time with me:
[https://calendly.com/curtissp](https://calendly.com/curtissp) or text me at
4159997117

------
ag_user123
SEEKING WORK | Europe | Remote

I am a freelance full-stack web developer with over six years of experience
delivering software. I have worked for clients all around the world in many
different industries. I have delivered solutions for startups, digital
agencies and big companies, such as Apple. I have background in computer
science and am able to create everything from small business websites to
custom web applications.

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6+, Node.js, Koa(Express), React.js, Gatsby,
GraphQL, Redux, D3.js, Wordpress, React Native, Webpack, PostgreSQL,
Bootstrap, Heroku, Firebase, TypeScript and more.

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6MR_ja/view)

Email: mail@andrejgajdos.com

Personal Website: [https://andrejgajdos.com](https://andrejgajdos.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos)

Github: [https://github.com/AndrejGajdos](https://github.com/AndrejGajdos)

------
xelxebar
REMOTE | BACKEND ENGINEER / SYSOPS

    
    
      Location: Hokkaido, Japan
      Remote: Absolutely (have prior experience)
      Willing to relocate: Unlikely
      Technologies: Linux (sh, coreutils, *etc.*), shellcheck, bats, C, valgrind, gdb, radare
      Interests: APL/J/K, Haskell, metamath, reverse engineering
      Side projects: 8-bit TTL CPU, Makefile linter (*a la* shellcheck), J port of co-dfns[1]
      Résumé/CV: wilsonb.com/cv.pdf
      GitHub: https://github.com/xelxebar
      Email: employment@wilsonb.com
    

Professionally, my experience is mostly in backend and systems engineering.
Academically, my background is in math and model building. Personally, a
significant amount of my time has been spent tinkering with linux userspace.

From my GitHub profile, you can see a few (old) projects and several PRs that
I have authored. This should give a taste of my sensibilities regarding good
communication and code practices. Most of my personal repositories I host
personally at my website wilsonb.com. If interested, please let me know and I
can provide read access.

Just for fun and to get a flavor of my personality, here is a bit of what my
daily driver looks like:

    
    
        OS: Void Linux
        Window manager: bspwm (modular and tiling)
        Terminal emulator: st
        Mail User Agent: mblaze[0]
        Browser: lynx and qutebrowser
    
    

[0]:[https://github.com/leahneukirchen/mblaze](https://github.com/leahneukirchen/mblaze)

[1]:[https://github.com/Co-dfns/Co-dfns](https://github.com/Co-dfns/Co-dfns)

------
nbrochu
Location: Montreal, Canada

Remote: Yes (Exclusively in the current circumstances; Open to on-site later)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Web (Backend & Frontend), Data (ETL, Processing, Search,
Dashboards), Image Processing, Computer Vision, Machine Learning,
Reinforcement Learning, GUI (Qt)

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/SerpentAI](https://github.com/SerpentAI)

Email: On my Github page

12 years in the industry; Mostly in startups and R&D departments. Spent the
last 2 working on my own projects / research following an acquisition. In that
time, I authored the Serpent.AI framework (streamed it on Twitch), released a
handful of Python packages and worked on a few curios (e.g. custom style
transfer implementations, auto-painting application with NumPy and OpenCL).

I was planning to return to the working world in the later half of 2020 but
with the COVID 19 situation, I figure it's wise to start considering it now.
I'm a pretty collected, friendly person; Competent and professional. I prefer
working in smaller teams / companies (more hats to wear, closer to product)
with insightful and good-natured colleagues. I'm alright with freelance too if
you don't have payroll in Canada.

------
Ods25
Location: Milton, FL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: x86/ARM/MIPS, C,C++,Java,Python , GDB/GEF/PEDA, IDA
Pro/Radare2/Ghidra, more than familiar & comfortable with data structures and
algorithms (trees, linked-lists, the stack, etc) , focused on learning C++
Algorithms, reverse engineering, and exploit development projects / materials
in free time (specifically [https://beginners.re/](https://beginners.re/) and
[https://www.elearnsecurity.com/course/exploit_development_st...](https://www.elearnsecurity.com/course/exploit_development_student/)
).

Education: Currently a student and half-time tutoring C++,Java,Python, and
Mathematics for Pensacola State College. One semester with one class left
until graduation with AA in COMPSCI in May (Physics 2, currently making an
86).

Resume link:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6ERzIR4DGMud2FadFkwSkZhRlN...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6ERzIR4DGMud2FadFkwSkZhRlNGZXlidmFadWhhWmRuU0xV/view)

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/scott-
butts-70bb49130/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/scott-butts-70bb49130/) (I have
articles, check 'em out!)

Github: [https://github.com/Ods25](https://github.com/Ods25) (I have projects,
check those out too!)

Email: scott.edward.butts@gmail.com

------
blackbeam2
Hi, my name is Anatoly. I'm a Software Engineer with 10+ years of experience.
I'm writing code professionally since 2007 and looking for remote positions (i
have previous experience working remotely).

For the last five years I write mostly in Rust and JavaScript on my full-time
job and as an Open Source software developer. I really like to implement
protocols, algorithms and parsers (see [1], [2], [3], [4]). I'm quite
passionate about Rust, but not a fanatic. My actual set of interests lays in
formal logic, type theory and program analysis, but I'm not yet an expert in
these fields.

    
    
      Location: Moscow
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Not at the moment
      Technologies:
        - Rust (backend, 5+ years)
        - JavaScript (back/front 5+ years)
        - TLA+
        - C, C++, Python
        - Blockchain, Linux, Docker, Git, NodeJS, MySql
      Résumé/CV:
        - GitHub: https://github.com/blackbeam
        - LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/anatoly-ikorsky
      Email:
        - aikorsky+hn@gmail.com
    

[1]:
[https://github.com/blackbeam/rust_mysql_common](https://github.com/blackbeam/rust_mysql_common)

[2]: [https://github.com/blackbeam/rust-
crc16](https://github.com/blackbeam/rust-crc16)

[3]: [https://github.com/blackbeam/rust-
rabbit](https://github.com/blackbeam/rust-rabbit)

[4]: [https://github.com/blackbeam/rust-
marc](https://github.com/blackbeam/rust-marc)

------
Fej
Location: NYC metro area/NJ/New Jersey/NY/New York (US)

Remote: Yes, physical presence would be preferred in the future once the
present crisis has passed

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: HTML5/CSS3/ES7 (JavaScript), Python, Java, C

Email: j at the domain immediately below

Résumé: [https://fej.io/resume](https://fej.io/resume)

A bit more info: [https://fej.io/about.html](https://fej.io/about.html)

GitHub: [https://github.com/nuclearfej](https://github.com/nuclearfej)

Recently graduated from the Stevens Institute of Technology in NJ, right next
to NYC - CS bachelor's degree with a minor in philosophy. Worked with Node.js,
Vue.js, and Postgres in the web ecosystem, plus a bit of PHP and React; I use
Python for everyday scripting and a heavier language (C++ or Java) for larger
tasks. I'm currently working with a professor on writing a mobile (responsive)
version of an existing web app and fixing legacy PHP code.

Always excited to try new languages, frameworks, methodologies - you name it.
I love to learn new things and branch out.

Serious recruiters also welcomed.

Please don't hesitate to leave a comment with any questions. Thank you for
looking.

I am a citizen of the US.

------
cheeseshreddr
Hey guys, Steven here, Econometrics and Quantitative Finance grad. I'm looking
for a position (managerial/entrepreneurial) at a startup, preferably in the
US.

I have graduated in Econometrics and Management Science, specialising in
Quantitative Finance, and I have gained professional experience in the
financial markets as well as the commodity markets. My strengths lie within
the worlds of mathematics, statistics and quantitative finance, naturally
combined with data analysis and programming skills. Throughout the years I
have focused on gaining experience in leadership roles, combining people
management and project management.

Location: Netherlands

Remote: Seems fine

Willing to relocate: Very happy to relocate

Technologies: Docker, Kubernetes, React, RoR, NodeJS, Javascript, Git, PHP,
Bootstrap, c++, c#, Python, AWS: these are all technologies I don't master.
Nevertheless they serve the Ctrl-F functionality in this thread. I've been
programming a lot in R and MATLAB over the last years however.

Résumé/CV: [https://easyupload.io/fwjgky](https://easyupload.io/fwjgky),
password: flingzingbling

Email: paulcmaples@gmail.com

~~~
travisjungroth
Your resume link didn't work for me.

~~~
ThePowerOfFuet
I got a Cloudflare browser inspection page, followed by a landing page with a
download button.

------
nunoarruda
Front-End Angular Developer

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes, remote only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Sass/SCSS, DOM, JavaScript, ES6/7/8, TypeScript,
JSON, AJAX, HTTP, Web APIs, RESTful APIs, Bootstrap, Angular, RxJS, NgRx,
Ionic, Angular Material, Wijmo, Karma, Jasmine, Protractor

Résumé/CV:
[https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf](https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf)

Email: nuno@nunoarruda.com

I'm only interested in part-time remote opportunities. No relocation/short-
term/freelance/contract, please.

===

Hi, I'm Nuno, a Result-Oriented Front End Angular Engineer with a strong
technical skill-set, attention to detail, and 18 years of experience. I have a
passion for translating beautiful designs into functional user interfaces and
building great web applications.

I actively seek out new technologies and stay up-to-date on industry trends
and advancements. Continued education has allowed me to stay ahead of the
curve and deliver exceptional work to each employer I’ve worked for.

I've successfully delivered projects like a CSS UI library used by 17,000
employees, a mobile app that has 120,000+ users, and a web app serving over
100 million images. I've done frontend work for Adobe, Webflow, Bayer, among
other companies.

I'm originally from Portugal but I've been working remotely for the last 7
years for companies worldwide. I can be flexible in order to have overlapping
working hours with a distributed team.

------
tbergeron
Location: Quebec, Canada (Speaks English and French) Remote Only / Not willing
to relocate

Technologies: JavaScript, NodeJS, *SQL, MongoDB, PHP5/7, Laravel, Angular,
React, Vue, Ionic, AWS (Lambda, EC2, S3, RDS and more) (see resume for more
details)

Email: tbergeron [at] brainpad.org

Résumé/CV:
[https://tbergeron.github.io/resume/](https://tbergeron.github.io/resume/)

Stackoverflow:
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/166612](https://stackoverflow.com/users/166612)

LinkedIn:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/tbergeron](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/tbergeron)

Github: [https://github.com/tbergeron](https://github.com/tbergeron)

ABOUT: I'm a full-time freelance developer and open-source contributor who've
been building mobile, web and software solutions for the past 12+ years in
multiple industries including the Adult Industry, Health, Social Media, SaaS,
VoIP, VPN, Web Hosting, E-Commerce & Marketing, ERPs, Automobile, Metallurgy
and more. I encourage you to take a look at my work history and other related
profiles.

~~~
52-6F-62
I'm not sure where you're at in particular, but as my workplace works with a
lot of freelancers and contractors, this has been passed around recently (ours
tend to be writers or designers, though):

[https://www.cbc.ca/arts/here-s-where-canadian-artists-and-
fr...](https://www.cbc.ca/arts/here-s-where-canadian-artists-and-freelancers-
can-find-help-during-covid-19-shutdowns-1.5503360)

~~~
tbergeron
Thanks that's nice of you :)

------
madmax96
Hi, I’m Max. I’m a second year PhD student in CSE at Ohio State with a focus
on system dependability. My internship plans were altered due to COVID, so I
need a new one. Right now, my interests are in software reliability in
technology ranging from robotics to blockchain.

Location: Columbus, OH

Remote: Not a requirement but willing and with experience

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Docker, Terraform, Java, Go, JavaScript, Python, learning Rust,
ROS, sh, C

Résumé/CV: Available on request

Email: taylor dot 2751 at osu dot edu

------
lamzimai
Location: New York City, NY / NYC

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Excel, Stata, basic Python/SQL

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/milinzy-
huang-808718137/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/milinzy-huang-808718137/)

Email (base64 encoded): bGFtemkubWFpQGdtYWlsLmNvbQ==

Hello, I'm a recent graduate from Hofstra University. I have a BS in Business
Economics, a BA in Journalism, and am looking for an entry level position,
ideally in a Banking/Finance related field, but flexible to other industries
as well. I have been searching for jobs in Financial Analysis, Business
Development, and Sales. I would also be open to some internship opportunities,
but they must be paid internships (minimum wage is okay).

I have strong analytical and communication skills with sales experience, a
very enthusiastic personality, and strong work ethic. I have technical
experience with Excel and Stata, which I used in several projects while in
school, and I am also able to write some basic Python programs and SQL
queries, which I am learning on my free time.

What sets me apart? I speak 5 languages fluently: English, Mandarin,
Cantonese, Japanese, and Korean.

Thanks you for your time!

\- Milinzy

PS: I do NOT need work visa sponsorship to work in the USA.

------
luizfelberti
Location: São Paulo, Brazil

Remote: Yes, but also ok with working on-site

Willing to relocate: Yes, and also in the process of getting EU citizenship
which might facilitate the process (but no ETA on that yet). I'm also ok with
relocating to NA.

Technologies:

\- Currently Lead SRE at a healthcare startup, working on Platform
Engineering, focusing on our cloud architecture's security and compliance
aspects because we store a lot of sensitive patient information;

\- 3 to 4 years of AWS experience, but prefer GCP by a mile;

\- Solid experience with Systems Engineering & Architecture, especially
distributed systems;

\- Good background of close interaction with Data Science teams, and helping
raise the bar when it comes to putting things in production;

\- Passionate about Programming Language Theory, compilers, and the more
formal/philosophical aspects of Computer Science;

\- Previous experience with managing people and projects, with excellent
reviews and feedback from my peers;

\- Looking for Senior/Head/Tech-Lead positions in areas of R&D, Platform, or
SRE, and to help with pushing forward strategic projects of high technical
difficulty;

Résumé/CV & Contact:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/luizberti](https://www.linkedin.com/in/luizberti)

~~~
dijit
Hey Luiz,

I have a comment in the other thread that you sound perfect for:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22667729](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22667729)

~~~
luizfelberti
Sorry I took a few days but I just submitted my application. Thanks for the
invite :)

------
antihero
Hello! I'm James, I've been coding for ~18 years, professionally for 10.
Currently, I'm mainly working on React and React Native stuff at the moment.

I quit my job to work on a friend's startup and that's going, unfortunately,
slower than expected, so I'm looking for freelance work so I can make ends
meet in this chaotic time.

I prefer to work with MST but am very experienced with redux, sagas, and
observables. Been doing React pretty much since the beginning!

Location: South East London

Remote: Yes, Coronavirus

Willing to recreate: Perhaps to the bathroom on occasion

Technologies:

    
    
      * Typescript
      * React Native
      * React
      * In the past have worked with anything from embedded C30 to Python (Django/Flask), to Swift, Kotlin, Go, C++
    

Resume: [https://blit.cc/cv-2020.1.1.pdf](https://blit.cc/cv-2020.1.1.pdf)

Email: jc@blit.cc

GitHub: [https://github.com/radiosilence](https://github.com/radiosilence)

I have would what I'd consider a pragmatically elegant approach to writing
software and amazing problem-solving skills meaning that I can think
abstractly about domain problems with ease and write good code with
exceptional speed :)

------
vance5980

      Location: Russia (UTC+3)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, preferred (eventually, when possible)
      Technologies: C/C++, js/typescript, Fullstack, React, Ruby, Python, Kotlin (back-end), opengl/webgl, C#/Unity (some ASP.NET MVC), Docker, etc.
      Email: badrrr0@yandex.ru
    

Backend dev with 2.5 years of experience. Bachelor in CS. Making indie games
in the free time. Interested in anything.

------
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK | New York, NY nyc | Remote or onsite in NYC Software Engineer
experienced building Tech companies. Proven track record as a technical
contributor, agile project manager and managing outsourced teams.

Have worked at Startups and large companies. Comfortable eliciting
requirements, writing specs and developing the solution on time⏱⏱⏱⏱⏱. Have
worked fullstack, mobile, devops, conversion funnel optimization and machine
learning. Developed software used by thousands of paying customers Javascript
(React Native, Node.js) Python (Django, tensorflow, ml-engine) Ruby on Rails,
Android Java, iOS apps, Go, SQL (mysql, redshift, postgres), experienced
translating high level requirements into data models (information systems)
OLTP and OLAP variants, have developed ETLs using aws glue and ec2 running
python, have web scraped with scrapy and proxies on scrapinghub, and cloud
(AWS, GCP, Heroku, Docker). Industries: Foodservice, Clover POS, Healthtech
(HIPAA), Fintech ¥¥¥¥, ECommerce

morenoh149@gmail.com

[https://harrymoreno.com](https://harrymoreno.com)

------
adamjroth
SEEKING WORK | Connecticut, USA Remote: Yes (15 years remote: efficient,
productive and highly available) Willing to relocate: For the right position;
remote w/ occasional travel much preferred

Open to FT or PT freelance projects, development work, source code audits,
reworking codebases left in poor shape. Specializing in Rails & React Native,
Node, React, Javascript.

Experience in all phases of software development: architecting solutions from
the ground up (from concept to shipping), reworking/rebuilding/refactoring
existing projects (those left in poor shape, or reliant on outdated
libraries), and contributing to existing modern codebases.

Technologies: React Native (core contributor), React, Ruby, Ruby on Rails,
JavaScript, Perl, Objective-C, Java, Swift, C, C#, Python, Node.js, Express,
PHP, GraphQL (Apollo) Mobile Development: Native: iOS / Xcode, Android /
Android Studio, Hybrid: Cordova/Ionic, HTML5 / Canvas,
CreateJS/ImpactJS/Phaser, Flux (Redux, Alt.js, Mobx), MySQL, PostgreSQL,
MongoDB, Firebase, RSpec, Cucumber, Selenium, Mocha, Jasmine, Sphinx, Solr,
Lucene, Elastic Search, AWS (S3, EC2, Lambda, Amplify, RDS, etc), Linux,
Apache, Git / GitHub workflow, Dev Ops, Heroku, JIRA, Confluence, BitBucket,
MongoDB

Full stack & mobile software developer with over 15 years of professional
experience architecting and building a wide range of products on web and
mobile platforms using diverse languages and tools.

[https://docs.google.com/document/d/199KfsZXtPBEq60eCXIJxKlj9...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/199KfsZXtPBEq60eCXIJxKlj9fpNKpPAuPqOku19HqK0/view)

adamjroth@gmail.com

------
jcnunezm87
Location: Melbourne, Australia (UTC+10) Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: \- Backend: Python (Django), Java, Go \- DB: MySQL, PostgreSQL,
SQL Server \- Pega Systems Résumé/CV:

Systems and Computing Engineer who has serious professional, academic, and
personal aspirations. I have an experience focused mainly on Software
development with a recognized background as requirement analyst, developer,
QA, and support analyst.

Recently, I worked with Pega Systems in a massive bank project in America
where I got a CSA certification. I have strong experience with Pega Systems in
many of its modules such as SLAs, Application, Case, and Decision design, Data
Model, UI and Reporting as well. Besides, I have worked in many agile
environments and used Jira and Github as repositories and issue tracking
tools. I'm working right now in a startup building the backend for a new
online bank in Australia, but due to the COVID-19, there were some budget cuts
and I have to look for another opportunity.

I have performed efficiently my work demonstrating precise attention to
details, deep analysis, a doubtless responsibility and leadership.

Email: julian.nunezm@gmail.com

------
ncfausti
Location: Philadelphia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Tech: Python, Java, C#, Unreal/Unity, TS, React, ML, NLP, Postgres, AWS/GCloud

CV:
[http://nickfausti.com/CV_NICK_FAUSTI_2020.pdf](http://nickfausti.com/CV_NICK_FAUSTI_2020.pdf)

Email: NFAUSTI at SEAS.UPENN.EDU

[http://nickfausti.com](http://nickfausti.com)

[https://github.com/ncfausti](https://github.com/ncfausti)

------
scomu
Location: Chicago USA (UTC -6)

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies (always growing and can pick up a new technology as needed):

    
    
        - Backend: NodeJS, PHP
        - DB: MySQL, PostgreSQL, NoSQL
        - Frontend: Responsive HTML5, Javascript, React
        - Mobile: React Native, Swift
        - Platform: AWS, Heroku, Netlify, Linux VPS
        - CMS: Wordpress, Jekyll, Static Site Generators
    

Resume / CV: [https://scottmakes.tech/SMT-
Resume.pdf](https://scottmakes.tech/SMT-Resume.pdf),
[https://scottmakes.tech](https://scottmakes.tech) (portfolio)

Email: scottmakestech@gmail.com or
[https://scottmakes.tech/contact](https://scottmakes.tech/contact)

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Senior full-stack developer with 15 years of experience, including agency,
startup, and Fortune 50 experience.

Lead developer for many projects, so I can work with a team of
designers/writers/PMs/UX professionals, or on my own / with a lean dev team.

Strong communication and time-management skills.

Freelance Rate (Mar/Apr 2020): $55/hr

------
schmiddim
I'm Michael 37/m looking for remote contract work

Location: Munich / Germany

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies:

\- PHP ( 6 years)

\- Python ( 3years)

\- Web (Pyarmid, Laravel, Zend, Wordpress)

\- Apps: Android SDK, Flutter

\- Linux (20 years)

\- DevOps (Docker, CI/CD, Ansible, AWS, Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana,
Grafana, Linux Infrastructures)

\- Scripting in Python, Bash

Résumé/CV: Email me please.

LinkedIn [https://www.linkedin.com/in/michael-
schmitt-5b317721/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michael-schmitt-5b317721/)

Email: mail [at] itschmitt.com

------
aryzach

      Location: Austin, TX
      Remote: Willing to work remote or in office
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: python, git, haskell, linux, java, racket (lisp dialect), ruby, agda (theorem prover), rails, C 
      Résumé/CV: https://aryzach.github.io/Resume.pdf
      Email: zach_asmith@yahoo.com
    

All of my CS learning is through OSSU: [https://github.com/ossu/computer-
science](https://github.com/ossu/computer-science). Find my experience with
all these classes here:
[https://aryzach.github.io/ClassAndBookReviews.html](https://aryzach.github.io/ClassAndBookReviews.html)

Here is my github: [https://github.com/aryzach](https://github.com/aryzach)

While I don't have formal software development work experience, I'm confident
in my abilities, and confident I'll can pick up technologies quickly. I'm
excited to be part of a development team where I can contribute and develop
myself as an engineer.

------
virtualritz
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends on destination/juiciness of job

Skills: Everything visual – 3D, graphics design, typography, illustration,
digital imaging, UX, mapping/2D & 3D maps.

Software development – from system level to apps. Rust, C/C++, Python, Lua,
assembly, etc.

VFX – pipeline end-to-end, on-set supervision, cinematography, blocking/previz
of both VFX and non-VFX shots, specifically, rendering, shader writing,
lookdev & lighting, RenderMan, 3Delight, OSL, RSL.

Algorithmic/generative/procedural techniques for image & asset production.

3D printing, rapid manufacturing, -prototyping, product design & -engineering
for high end furniture and interior design.

3D DCC plug-in software development for various platforms and various APIs
(Maya, Houdini, AfterEffects, NSI, Ri, etc.)

Leadership – co-founded & ran a production company and two start-ups. Managed
a team of ~80 people in the IVI space at a multi national for five years;
freelancing since a bit over a year now.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/moritzmoeller/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/moritzmoeller/)

Email: virtualritz@protonmail.com

------
GeneralMaximus
Hello, I'm Ankur! I've spent the last 8 years building frontend applications
with a variety of tech, from modern-day React to jQuery and DOM soup in the
Olden Days.

While the bulk of my professional experience is with front-end development,
I'm currently trying to transition into a role that involves primarily working
with Rust.

I've spent the last three months on a sabbatical where I've been experimenting
with the language and contributing patches to an open-source GUI toolkit
called Druid ([https://github.com/xi-editor/druid](https://github.com/xi-
editor/druid)), still in the early stages of development.

I'm most interested in a role where I can build web APIs and network services
with Rust, but I'm open to other roles as well.

While my experience with Rust is limited, I'm a quick learner who can rapidly
come up to speed with unfamiliar concepts and new codebases. I've spent a
large chunk of my career working remotely, so I'm very good at written
communication and working asynchronously.

Oh, and I'm always open to having a chat with other Rust users, even if you're
not hiring :)

Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Rust (but open to JavaScript/TypeScript/React)

Resume/CV: [https://ankursethi.in/work/](https://ankursethi.in/work/)

Email: contact@ankursethi.in

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ankurs3thi](https://twitter.com/ankurs3thi)

------
pdimitar
Location: Sofia, Bulgaria.

Remote: Yes. Not interested in on-site. Okay with contract work and full-time.

Willing to relocate: In general no, unless there is a beach house involved!
:-)

Technologies: Elixir (strongly preferred). Have been through Assembly, C, C++,
Java, PHP, Ruby, JS, Golang. Total 18 years in the profession. Learning Rust
currently. Okay sysadmin, knows his way around in Windows, Linux and macOS
quite well but not suited for full-time Ops role.

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1htgY1LWmizh5WJHM_R81DNzs11_...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1htgY1LWmizh5WJHM_R81DNzs11_CdCqD/view?usp=sharing)

Email: mitko.p@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dpanayotov/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dpanayotov/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/dimitarvp](https://github.com/dimitarvp). (Started
working on an Elixir adapter for sqlite3, through Rust's rusqlite library.
Also working on an Elixir reader and post renderer of WordPress databases.)

------
braunshizzle
Location: Ontario, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, Laravel, Laravel Spark, Laravel Forge, Javascript, jQuery,
Vue.js, Node.js, HTML, CSS, MySQL, AWS, WordPress, Linux, Vagrant, Docker,
Redis, SASS, LESS, Web APIs, RESTful APIs. (Experience with many Integrations
& API's)

Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/braunson](https://linkedin.com/in/braunson)

Website: [https://braunson.ca](https://braunson.ca)

Linkedin: [https://linkedin.com/in/braunson](https://linkedin.com/in/braunson)

Email: braunson [at]] braunson [[dot] ca

GitHub: [http://github.com/braunson](http://github.com/braunson)

I'm a developer with 15 years experience as a designer and full stack
developer and have managed small-med teams. I've run my own agency for the
past 11 years working with small businesses to F500 companies on a variety of
projects. Currently looking for a position with a focus on Laravel/PHP in any
industry.

------
lorey
I'm the former CTO and co-founder of a Venture Capital firm that did
algorithm-based sourcing of startups looking for new challenges. I love
aggregating, analyzing, and leveraging data for advanced automation use cases.
Before, I founded a recruiting startup that used public data to find the best
developers for a given job offer. I have an academic background with a masters
degree in Computer Science from Karlsruhe Institute of Technology, one of
Germany's top tech universities. Besides that, I did a lot of research during
my studies and published three scientific papers in the process. Happy to
connect!

Location: Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: python sql scikit-learn scraping crawlers machine learning
terraform ansible docker sqlite django postgresql tensorflow pytorch spacy nlp
selenium beautifulsoup pandas flask sqlalchemy elasticsearch

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/lorey/resume](https://github.com/lorey/resume)

Website: [https://karllorey.com](https://karllorey.com)

Email: see Resume

------
konradbartecki
Location: Poland, Warsaw

Remote: Yes, okay with any timezone

Willing to relocate: Prefer not to as I need to be in Warsaw once a month.
Open to occasional travel.

Technologies: \- .NET Core \- Azure \- Currently learning front-end, check out
my latest app www.podatki.wtf written in Blazor

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/konradbartecki/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/konradbartecki/)
\- Ask me via email for a PDF version

Email: konrad@bartecki.me

I have a sole-ownership company so I could send you invoices in a B2B
relationship, but I am looking for a full-time offer.

More: I'm a generalist backend .NET developer and have been developing apps
professionaly over the past 4 years. I worked on multiple enterprise projects
before and my most challenging were WinPhone mobile app, Sitecore Analytics
app and most recently a fintech project.

I feel the best in jobs where I can wear many hats.

\- WinPhone mobile app was a smart-city project for a Middle Eastern
government that had a mission to connect citizens of the city to the gov and I
was solely responsible for development of Windows Phone platform app out of
other platforms that were handled by my other teammates.

\- Sitecore Analytics app was an on-premise legacy app that had to be
refactored into new code. I am most proud of the build and deployment
automation and database migration solutions that I have developed there.

\- In my latest fin-tech company I’ve improved the way we communicate with
external business partners and I’ve created a new onboarding flow along with
new pages and logic behind where accept new customers coming from external
business partners.

------
perryrjohnson7
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Machine Learning Libraries (NumPy, Scikit-learn, Pandas,
PyTorch, fastai, TensorFlow, Keras, Turi Create), Web Application Frameworks
(Dash, Flask), JavaScript, MongoDB, MySQL, PostgreSQL, HTML, CSS, API’s,
Geographic Information Systems, Heroku, Google Cloud Platform, Bash, Git

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/)

Personal site: [http://perryrjohnson.com](http://perryrjohnson.com)

Email: perryrjohnson7@gmail.com

I'm a data scientist and full-stack engineer with experience in e-commerce,
quantitative finance, farm tech, and working with early stage tech companies
on leading data science initiatives. I am really passionate about leveraging
data, machine learning and software to solve meaningful problems.

Here are a few of my recently published public projects:
[https://medium.com/@perryrjohnson7](https://medium.com/@perryrjohnson7)

------
hwwc
Location: Boston, US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Rust, Python/Pandas, Node/JS, Clickhouse, Postgres, GCP/AWS,
Linux

Resume: [https://github.com/hwchen](https://github.com/hwchen) ,
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/walther-
chen-5b87a512/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/walther-chen-5b87a512/)

Email: hello@hwc.io

ABOUT: I'm an experienced software engineer looking for part-time or short-
term contracts.

I've most recently worked in a data-analytics backend-stack: from ETL to
database design to web-api to devops. One of my major projects is an analytics
engine for web applications
([https://github.com/hwchen/tesseract](https://github.com/hwchen/tesseract))
using Rust and Clickhouse.

However, I'm naturally curious and happy to work in any domain which requires
high performance and maintainable code. I've worked with a distributed worker
system, debugged async database drivers, and implemented text layout
primitives.

------
renaudg

      Location: London
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Summary : Senior DevOps / Site Reliability Engineer. Ex-Facebook. Freelance or permanent, open to short term gigs or 2-4 days/week.
      Technologies: AWS, GCP, Kubernetes / Cloud Native tools, GitOps, Ansible, Linux, Python, Bash ...
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/renaudguerin
      Email: jobs at renaudguerin.net
    

20 years experience building and operating online services, including at
Facebook, major ISPs and many startups. My core skillset is in DevOps, Site
Reliability Engineering, Linux, AWS, GCP and Kubernetes, but over time I've
been involved in most aspects of architecting, building, running and scaling
online services. Keen interest in the business / product areas as well.

I was one of the first 6-7 Facebook SRE hires in Europe (2010-2011), have
experience at many startups and before that in larger orgs in the ISP/hosting
world.

Happy to provide hands-on DevOps expertise to solve your infrastructure /
performance / cost / reliability challenges. I can also be relied on for
technology vision, systems design, technical operations, mentoring and general
engineering wisdom. I excel at understanding short vs long-term trade-offs,
identifying performance bottlenecks & future technical debt, quickly learning
and assessing new pieces of technology.

Available for freelance assignments (part-time / short-term projects welcome),
but I'll also consider employment for principal roles (head of infrastructure,
DevOps lead, co-founder / CTO / VP Eng ) at startups.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/renaudguerin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/renaudguerin)
(PDF available upon request)

Email: jobs at renaudguerin.net

------
balfirevic
Location: Croatia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

• Back-end: .NET and .NET Core (C#, ASP.NET MVC and Web API)

• Front-end: Javascript, Typescript, Vue.js and AngularJS

• Databases: SQL Server and PostgreSQL

Resume:
[https://brunoalfirevic.github.io/Bruno%20Alfirevic%20-%20Res...](https://brunoalfirevic.github.io/Bruno%20Alfirevic%20-%20Resume.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/brunoalfirevic/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brunoalfirevic/)

Github: [https://github.com/brunoalfirevic](https://github.com/brunoalfirevic)

Email: bruno.alfirevic@gmail.com

My name is Bruno, I'm a full stack software developer and have been
programming profesionally for about 18 years. Most of the experience is in the
.NET world, with addition of client-side development as needed (most recently
using Typescript and Vue.js). I've done greenfield projects, jumped in on
existing legacy systems and spent a lot of time as a team lead.

I'm interested in remote part-time contract work.

------
ohyash
Location: Mumbai, India. Remote: Okay but prefer not to. Willing to relocate:
Yes. Technologies: Azure cloud stack, .Net, Python, SQL, C/++. Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1cgh53-WfLZy-
XtZ4YJqvAME2ISv...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1cgh53-WfLZy-
XtZ4YJqvAME2ISv..). LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/in/OhYash Email:
yashyadav.710@outlook.com.

Hi, I am a recent graduate having completed my Bachelors in Technology in 2019
with Computer Science major. I have been working with Microsoft technology
stack along with Azure cloud resources at my current workplace. I hold a
codechef's certificate in Data structures and Algorithms, and also a MCSA: SQL
Developer certificate by microsoft. I'm open to learning new technologies as
needed. If you're looking for a junior/mid dev and any of the skills match
then do connect; Lets discuss interests.

------
michallech

      Location:            Poland
      Remote:              Yes (EST/PST timezones OK)
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies:
        * Python, Django, Django Rest Framework, GraphQL
        * AngularJS, MERN (MongoDB, Express.JS, React+Redux, Node.js), React Native, Vue.js
        * Airflow, Kafka, ELK, TensorFlow, NLP/NLTK
        * AWS, Docker, Kubernetes
    
      Résumé/CV:           https://michallech.info/static/Michal-Lech-Resume.pdf
      Email:               michal [AT] michallech.info
      Website:             https://michallech.info
    
    

I am Full Stack Developer and Software Architect with 12 years of commercial
experience (esp. FinTech, Healthcare) in prototyping, MVP, backend and
frontend development as well as maintenance and DevOps. Great communication
skills, Startup experience, team leadership, passionate about programming,
self starter, OK with freelance/consulting as well as full time work.

------
jay-wood-88
Hello there! I am a Full Stack engineer that loves to work on the Front End.
Looking for a Junior to Entry Level position.

Location: Brooklyn, NY Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: JavaScript,
React/Redux, jQuery, Ruby on Rails, CSS, HTML, CSS Flexbox, Git, JSON API,
fetch API, MySQL, PostgreSQL, postman
Resume:[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1hiLmUiLlXNZ1f2fwPVjXKkWM...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1hiLmUiLlXNZ1f2fwPVjXKkWMYTXfIoflga1AJVszV1A/edit?usp=sharing)
Email: jaywood128@gmail.com Website: [https://jaywood128.github.io/jay-wood-s-
portfolio/](https://jaywood128.github.io/jay-wood-s-portfolio/) Github:
[https://github.com/jaywood128](https://github.com/jaywood128)

------
saelamin
\----------------------------------------------------------

* Location: Atlanta, GA USA

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: No

* Technologies: Full stack developer and designer. PHP, Laravel, Javascript, ES6, React, jQuery, HTML/CSS, SASS, LESS, MySQL, AWS, Linux, Web APIs, RESTful APIs, WordPress, Elasticsearch, Algolia

* Resume/CV: [http://23andwalnut.com](http://23andwalnut.com)

\----------------------------------------------------------

Full stack developer and designer. 15 years total programming experience, 10+
years building for the web, 5 years technology and strategy consulting. I
provide full service software development and combine strategy, technology,
and design to solve complex business challenges. Extensive experience taking
projects from concept all the way through launch and have worked with clients
of all sizes, from individuals and startups to multinational enterprise
companies.

\----------------------------------------------------------

* Email: projects [at] 23andwalnut.com

\----------------------------------------------------------

------
seiyria

      Location: Oshkosh, WI USA
      Remote: Yes
      Relocate: no
      Technologies: Angular, Ionic, GraphQL, Vue, TypeScript
      Resume: https://seiyria.dev/resume.pdf
      Email: kyle+hn@seiyria.com
    

I work exclusively with JavaScript/Typescript and work on a lot of open source
projects ([https://github.com.seiyria](https://github.com.seiyria)). Previous
personal projects I've worked on include:

* bootstrap-slider (a popular slider component that looks like it fits in with bootstrap) * IdleLands (an idle MORPG that accrued thousands of users over a few years) * more - check out [https://seiyria.dev/portfolio](https://seiyria.dev/portfolio)

I'm available for any work you might have. I'm pretty quick on the uptake and
I can either build your frontend or integrate with your team to help them do
it more effectively.

My availability is 30-40 hours per week.

------
boneitis

      Location: Sacramento, California, United States
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Bash, Pentesting / Consulting
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/boneitis/ | https://github.com/boneitis/ | Résumé upon request
      Email: Listed on HN profile
    

That foot caught in your door could be that of a digital security enthusiast
(i.e., mine)!

A night off is often spent at the workstation hopefully long enough to solve a
CTF reversing challenge or boning up on my cryptography, be it in coding
practice or theoretical studies. Proudly, I have completed the Cryptopals'
original six and aim to take it all the way!

I am looking to step up from the sandboxes and assist with fortification
efforts for live infrastructure as a consultant. And, it is my hope that such
industry exposure, sprinkled with your expert guidance, will accelerate my
pursuits in further learning.

------
aleqks
Location: Rouen, France

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, Vue.js, Node.js, CSS, HTML, #a11y, #webperf, #seo

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexandreronsaut/?locale=en_US](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexandreronsaut/?locale=en_US)

Email: alex@apollonet.fr

As a Web Platform enthousiast, I design and develop websites with methods
inpired by UX design and Agile. I like to focus on delivering quality front
end, with accessibility and speed in mind.

As a freelancer for 10 years in France, I have been working on many types of
websites, trained people, taken risks, learned from my mistakes, managed
engineers, increase my code quality, performed audits, administered servers,
improved my commits, curated conferences...

Today, I'm open to position that implies my front end expertise, JavaScript
(Node.js, Vue.js...), a well-balanced team and remote work.

My portfolio : [https://apollonet.fr](https://apollonet.fr)

------
BenoitP
Machine learning engineer, specialized in Explainable AI / ML

Recent Highlights:

* Implementation in Spark/Scala of treeinterpreter, currently used in production

* Participation to the FICO-Google Explainable Machine Learning Challenge

* Intuitive, visual data/signal explorer (work in progress, partial view at [http://explicable.ml](http://explicable.ml) (the 3D background view))

Location: Paris, France

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: for the right job, yes

Technologies: SHAP, RuleFit, Random Forest, Word2Vec, PCA, t-SNE, LSH, ROC,
Scikit-Learn, Spark, Weka, Databricks, BigQuery, Hive, Postgres, MySQL,
Oracle, AWS, Linux, Maven, Git, Java, Scala, Python, CAML, Elm, Javascript,
Spring, Primefaces, d3.js

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/)

Github: [https://github.com/benoitparis/](https://github.com/benoitparis/)

Email: benoit@explicable.ml

------
jaredmosley
Location: Dallas, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Fullstack development, Javascript, Node.js, Angular, Java,
Mulesoft, Python, SQL, Linux

Resume/CV: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1C8OVbmk-
QET4Y6DsNueoDtWK...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1C8OVbmk-
QET4Y6DsNueoDtWKK9FvLKqIb85W1va8xlI/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: JaredLMosley@gmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/jared-
mosley-a23a49140/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jared-mosley-a23a49140/)

Github: [https://github.com/superturkey650](https://github.com/superturkey650)

I am a Fullstack developer trying to find something to dig my teeth into. I
enjoy refactoring just as much as creating from scratch, and I know the
importance of documentation and good communication. I give back to my
community using my skills and am eager to grow with good mentors.

~~~
dvtrn
Palo Alto Networks has a massive presence in Frisco, north of Dallas proper
and are growing quite rapidly (though I'm uncertain how the current COVID
situation has affected their current hiring velocity). I don't work there
anymore but have several excellent connections, if there's a role you may be
interested in I can try making introductions

~~~
jaredmosley
Yeah, I've seen at least on of their buildings up in the North Dallas/Plano
area by my apartment. I've looked them up but all their engineering-specific
jobs seem to be out of their Santa Clara office. Do you know if they have
engineering positions in North Dallas? If so, introductions would be
fantastic.

------
zypeh
A Software Engineer based in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. I have taught myself
coding, distributed system knowledge and domain-specific language compiler
design for years, out of passion. I am interested in functional programming,
compiler engineering and distributed systems.

I got 4 years of working experience in product development, backend
engineering and some early-stage startup. Considering pivot into quantitative
finance or machine learning. Currently working on a hobby compiler that will
make writing correct program and proofs easy.

    
    
      Location: Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
      Remote: Open to
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies:
        - Proficient with:
          Go, Rust, Node.js, Typescript
        - Familiar with:
          Haskell, C, Python
        - Tourist:
          OCaml, StandardML
      Résumé/CV: zypeh.github.io (resume requested via email)
      Email: zypeh.geek@gmail.com
      Github: https://github.com/zypeh

------
TheRealSteel
My response is pretty much the same as last time:

Location: Glasgow/Edinburgh, Scotland, UK

Dual citizen of UK and Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (when the apocalypse dies down)

Technologies: HTML/CSS/JavaScript/React, C++, OpenCV, Java, Android

Resumé\CV: adamsteel.xyz

email: adamdsteel@gmail.com

Degree in Game Development from Deakin University.

One app on Google Play. It's incredibly basic but demonstrates a simple UI
interacting with a local SQLite database.

Looking for entry level\junior work with any of the above technologies. Very
interested in computer vision and augmented reality. Have a broad
understanding of different technologies. Very flexible and ready to gain
professional experience. Intend to continue studying in my own time. Think I
would suit a startup the best, but open to anyone willing to take a junior
dev. I like thinking big-picture and am good at seeing projects and trying to
improve things as a whole.

Would also like to gain experience with React as it's in high demand and I
think it's cool and interesting to work with.

~~~
dijit
There’s a lot of jobs open within Ubisoft right now, depending on what path
you want to take of course. We have two studios in the UK (Reflections in
Newcastle, and a smaller studio in Leamington Spa).

I also have a lot of job openings in Sweden if you prefer;
[https://massive.se/career](https://massive.se/career)

------
mariellamaga
Hey, My name is Mariella I'm a full stack developer/ UI Designer base in Los
Angeles with 5+ years of experience, I'm adaptable and I love to be challenge
in my work, I'm currently looking for a contract or full time job, below my
info. (her is also my github
[https://github.com/MariellaMG](https://github.com/MariellaMG))

Location: Los Angeles Remote: Yes (Preference) Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: HTML5 / CSS3 / JavaScript / React.js / Express.js / Python /
JAVA / jQuery / MySQL / PHP5 / Adobe Creative Cloud Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1PXJJybOb1tbjA5pmIYKH-8s03HM...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1PXJJybOb1tbjA5pmIYKH-8s03HMguO3C/view?usp=sharing)
Email: magallon.mariela5@gmail.com

------
iamnotmeet
Hi - I am Meet. I'm a Software Engineer with 5+ years of experience working
mostly as a backend developer. I have worked at Amazon and AWS in the past.
Looking for remote positions (Have experience working remotely).

    
    
      Location: Mumbai
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: 
        - Python, Flask, Celery 
        - Java, Spring, Hibernate
        - DevOps - Docker, Supervisor, managing/fixing infra on AWS
        - Lots of exp building stuff on AWS - for building API, serverless, bot development, running background jobs, etc
        - Some experience with JavaScript, Node, JQuery, React, Vue, Flutter, Native Android, and DApp development w/ Solidity 
    
      Résumé/CV: DM me for PDF - https://www.linkedin.com/in/meetm
      Email: meet@mindfira.com
    

Great at debugging, hacking, and tinkering - discovered and reported
vulnerability in Instagram once

------
MrStonedOne
Location: Seattle, WA, USA Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Strong knowledge: php/html/mariadb/git Working knowledge:
C#/C/C++/css/jquery/arduino/tcl/Java/docker/nginx/sql Previous usage:
perl/ruby/python/batch/bash. I am also skilled at systems administration on
both linux and windows, and have a solid grasp of network engineering

Portfolio/Linkedin/email: [https://kyle.software](https://kyle.software)
(kyle@) - Contact me on linkedin or my email for a pdf resume.

Open-Source Developer and Technical Operations lead for github's most active
open source video game project (/tg/Station13, based off of Space Station 13)
Looking for SRE/DevOps related roles as well as general SDE roles. Remote/WFH
is a requirement during the pandemic. Open to part time or short term work as
well.

------
yosito
Location: Florida resident in Canary Islands for the foreseeable future (GMT)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript/TypeScript, React, Python, Flask, MERN, LAMP, etc

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/localjo/resume](https://github.com/localjo/resume)

Email: josiah[dot]sprague[at]gmail[dot]

I am a Full Stack Engineer with 10 years of experience working for world-class
organizations like NASA and Verizon using a variety of different technologies
including JavaScript/TypeScript, React, Python and related tools and
frameworks. I've been working remotely for the last 7 years, and I've worked
on several high traffic apps.

Recently, I was the lead developer on a contract for the Humanitarian
OpenStreetMap Team, rebuilding an app used to collect map data in areas
affected by humanitarian crises. Since that was a short-term contract, I am
now looking for my next role at a world-class company.

------
Cyberdog
Location: Boise, ID area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, MySQL/MariaDB, SQLite, PostgreSQL, Drupal, CodeIgniter,
JavaScript, jQuery, sysadmin, Debian, Ubuntu, FreeBSD, OpenBSD

Resume/CV: [https://albright.pro/garrett-albright-
resume.pdf](https://albright.pro/garrett-albright-resume.pdf)

Email: contact@albright.pro

Hi! My name's Garrett and I've been a professional web developer since 2007. I
recently lost my last contract client due to the current economic crisis and
I'm scrambling for more. Contact me ASAP and let's make a deal. I've worked on
all shapes and sizes of sites and projects and am confident I have the
experience to help your site reach its goals. Check out
[https://albright.pro/](https://albright.pro/) for more about me and some of
the things I've worked on. Thank you for your consideration.

------
inertiatic
Location: Europe Remote: Yes, exclusively but okay with travel. I'm okay with
any timezone.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Most recently extensively used languages/frameworks are Python
(Django), Java (some Spring), and NodeJS. Significant experience with
Solr/Elasticsearch/Lucene. Various flavors of SQL (Postgres, MS and others)
and NoSQL (Redis, aforementioned Solr/ES and others). Queues (Kafka, SQS) and
containers running microservices.

Just to cover some main keywords without listing everything.

Résumé/CV: Email me (see profile), or ask me to contact you.

I've got around 6 years of experience developing mostly web applications. I've
had significant experience working on search systems. I'm only looking for an
opportunity to possibly get back to working on that sort of thing (information
retrieval, natural language processing or even more machine learning related
things that I have some experience in).

Thanks for having a look!

------
puixa
I am a unicorn who speaks business, UX, and Tech! I can take nothing and make
something valuable out of it! I help my customers improve their development
processes and the ux delivered through their products. Specialised as Senior
Business Analyst and UX strategist, I enjoy identifying improvements and
solutions together with various technical and business stakeholders. I also
have proven excellent leadership, communication, and teamwork skills. I have
the skill sets to understand and analyse problem areas from business visions
and goals down to interactive mockups ready for development.

Location:Gothenburg Sweden Remote:yes Willing to relocate:no Technologies:UX,
requirements, service design
Résumé/CV:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/puixa/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/puixa/)
Email: pariya@bromni.com

------
unixsheikh
I'm looking for new opportunities, only remote (preferably part time, but not
a must).

I have many years of experience with Linux, FreeBSD and OpenBSD system
administration.

I enjoy programming in Go and PHP (+20 years of experience in PHP+SQL).

    
    
      Location: Europe/Copenhagen
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: 
        * PHP, Go, Python, C, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, XML, JSON, SQL, Shell scripting.
        * Debian/Devuan/Ubuntu, Arch, Void, Alpine, OpenBSD, FreeBSD.
        * Apache, NGINX, MySQL/MariaDB, Galera, Sphinx, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Redis,
          SQLite, OpenSSH, Git, Mercurial, DHCP, DNSMasq, Bind, Unbound, NTP, PF,
          iptables, ZFS, Btrfs, GlusterFS, NFS, Samba, OpenSMTPD, Postfix,
          SpamAssassin, Dovecot, GnuPG, rsync, ProFTPD, PureFTPd.
      Website: https://unixsheikh.com
      Resume/CV: Request via email
      Email: [job] at [unixsheikh dot com]

------
lardissone
Location: Argentina

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, Node.js, Express, Javascript, React,
React Native, Redux, Vue, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Redis, GraphQL, Serverless,
Microservices, Docker, AWS, nginx, RESTful.

Résumé/CV: [https://leandroardissone.com/](https://leandroardissone.com/)

Email: leandro@ardissone.com

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/lardissone](https://linkedin.com/in/lardissone)

I’m a full stack developer who has worked professionally for around 18 years.
I've been working remotely for 10 years for clients in the US. I have been
doing back-end and front-end development of web apps, also hybrid mobile apps.
More recently I've been working with serverless infrastructures for more
scalable apps. I am passionate about new technologies and I am a quick
learner. I'm available full-time and part-time.

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, Cassandra / Druid Cluster Engineer, Primarily Remote (based in
Eindhoven, NL)

Well-rounded data engineer with deep knowledge of the internals of distributed
datastores.

Core Skills:

● Cassandra (Data Modeling, Troubleshooting Performance And Operational
Issues)

● Druid (Stream Ingestion, Cluster Ops, Data Modeling, Scaling Complex
Queries)

● Stream Processing At Scale: Kafka, Flink, Spark Streaming

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Zookeeper, Redshift, Kinesis, Airflow, JVM tuning for big data,
AWS cost optimization for big data.

Educational Background: Computer Science.

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups.

I'm currently doing probono data engineering work for
[https://mutualaid.world/](https://mutualaid.world/), software to help
coordinate communities of volunteers grocery shopping for people who are most
at-risk.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
soutar

      Location: London, UK
      Remote: Not required, but happy to join the right remote team
      Willing to relocate: Not right now. Maybe in future.
      Technologies: React, Node.js, TypeScript, GraphQL, AWS, Kubernetes, Terraform
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1l85C8dHwu6iTlFLiNK0xuuxy30OfvV0I/view?usp=sharing
      Email: john@inarizushi.ltd
    

I'm looking for a senior front-end or full stack role in London, UK. I’m
especially good at React, Node.js, TypeScript, GraphQL, AWS, Terraform,
Kubernetes, and all the related bits. I'm as comfortable building APIs and
managing cloud infrastructure as I am in the browser working on a modern web
app.

Recently I’ve been doing contract work but I’d like to find a good permanent
role where I can thrive with some more security. I have ~7 years experience.
Available now.

~~~
ConsortiaJoe
I can help with React roles in London. Please connect with me here:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/joseph-stacey-
consortia/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/joseph-stacey-consortia/)

------
I-M-S
Product manager with 7+ years of experience managing digital projects. HN
crowd might know me by my audio series The Program.

Location: Toronto

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Canadian PR, EU passport)

Qualifications: PMP and Scrum master certifications, proficient in animation,
wireframing, design, audio/video editing, and project management software

CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/1zn6zq3o93lc3oi/IMS_CV_IT_2020.pdf...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/1zn6zq3o93lc3oi/IMS_CV_IT_2020.pdf?dl=0)

Portfolio:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/tdt4ej3nl8y5imx/IMS_portfolio_2020...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/tdt4ej3nl8y5imx/IMS_portfolio_2020.pdf?dl=0)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ivanmirkos/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ivanmirkos/)

------
atomashpolskiy
Location: Remote (UTC+3)

Willing to relocate: Not now

Technologies: Java, Rust, P2P

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomashpolsky/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomashpolsky/)

Github: [https://github.com/atomashpolskiy](https://github.com/atomashpolskiy)

Email: nordmann89 at google mail

I am a backend/systems developer with a strong affinity for data processing
and storage, messaging, distributed and decentralized systems.

I have a successful track record of leading and delivering complex projects at
well-known financial institutions and software product companies.

I would love to join a small focused team of experts, especially in the area
of systems development.

Additionally, I am the author of:

\- a popular BitTorrent library (Java),

\- a face detection library (Rust),

\- an application for EEG research, developed for a French medical research
institution (Java),

and a leading contributor to several other OSS projects.

------
svenlen
Hey, I'm a freelance product designer with about 7 years of experience. I've
worked in design directing & team lead roles. Give a shout if you're looking
for someone to support your team or projects, this can be in a temporary
fashion to support ongoing efforts, or more consistent support. I've worked
both for early-stage startups, as well as larger corporations.

I've done some work as a product manager & management consultant, so I'm very
comfortable with the intersection between design, business and technology.

Both proficient in Sketch and Figma.

    
    
      Location: Brussels, Belgium (GMT+1) – Overlap with US timezone isn't a problem.
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Sketch, Figma, UI, UX, product design
      Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/svenlen
      Email: sven [at] umber.me
    

Thank you!

------
tomiplaz

      Location: Croatia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Depends when and where
      Technologies: JavaScript, React, NodeJS, Angular,
        TypeScript, NextJS, Redux, RxJS, Jest, Chai, GraphQL,
        HTML, CSS, Sass, PHP, Laravel, Python, Django, MySQL,
        PostgreSQL, Git, Docker, Heroku, CircleCI, AWS, Fastly 
      Résumé/CV:
        https://tomiplaz.xyz/cv.pdf
        https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomislav-plazonic-3b45261a3/
      Email: tomislav.plazonic@gmail.com
    

Hi. I'm a full stack web dev and software engineer from Croatia. Most of my
experience is working on SPAs and RESTful APIs. I have some dev ops experience
as well. Lately I've been doing deep learning specialization on Coursera. I am
looking for either full-time or part-time remote work. Potentially willing to
relocate.

------
sarahstilo

      Location: San Francisco, California 
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Possibly
      Technologies: Figma, Sketch, Adobe Creative Suite
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1GH1ivC2Y7LIt9tLwv9sLW2mXgHBPaYGYxDabrQQyClA/edit?usp=sharing
    
      Email: sarah.c.stilo@gmail.com
    

I'm a UX/UI designer with about almost a year of experience in the field.
After 5 years in marketing I made a career change to UX/UI Design. I'm keen
about solving design problems while working in a creative environment. I'm
excited about learning new design trends and building products that bring
value to the world. I'm searching for internship opportunities or junior
product designer roles where I can meet people in the field and continue to
improve my design skills.

------
glial
Location: Saint Paul, MN

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Probably not

Technologies: Python, R, neural networks, Bayesian modeling (Stan),
optimization, data visualization, Airflow, have worked in software (familiar
with git/agile/docker/chef/AWS/Azure/bash/etc), Elasticsearch, SQL

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ajn6tbpcfsp78xw/Christie_Resume.pd...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ajn6tbpcfsp78xw/Christie_Resume.pdf?dl=0),
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomas-christie-
ph-d-7157671b/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomas-christie-ph-d-7157671b/)

Email: thomas[at christie.one]

Experienced data scientist and PhD-level researcher. Seeking a data science
role (or similar), and/or a role that focuses on quantitative modeling of UX.

------
selfagency
_Location:_ Central NY, USA

 _Remote:_ Preferably

 _Willing to relocate:_ No

 _Technologies:_

    
    
      - Vue.js/Nuxt.js
      - Node.js
      - Express.js
      - ES6+
      - CSS/SCSS/Stylus (incl. Tailwind, Bootstrap, and Bulma frameworks)
      - HTML
      - SQL/NoSQL
      - PHP
      - JAM stack
      - LAMP/LEMP stack
      - Serverless microservices
      - Git-based deployments
      - API design
      - CMS frameworks incl. Strapi, Ghost, & WordPress
      - Web hosts incl. Zeit, AWS, & Digital Ocean
      - Docker/Dokku
      - Adobe Creative Suite
      - Sketch
    

_Resume:_ [https://danielsieradski.com](https://danielsieradski.com)

 _Gitlab:_ [https://gitlab.com/selfagency](https://gitlab.com/selfagency)

 _Email:_ daniel at self dot agency

I have twenty years in the field. I started out as a graphic designer and
moved into web design but when the social media craze took off, I got heavily
involved in digital strategy and wound up working in that arena for many
years, chiefly for nonprofits, which included managing staff, budgets,
timelines, etc. I pivoted back to web dev about five years ago, upgraded all
my skills, and was working for a magazine with 3M readers running their entire
web stack singlehandedly from my home office until I got laid off when they
sold the company last year. I would characterize myself as a mid-level full-
stack dev and a junior dev ops and site reliability engineer. I'm pretty much
a jack-of-all-trades who understands the ins-and-outs of a lot of different
aspects of the industry, has a great deal of experience with a wide variety of
clients and types of projects, and has been a product owner, launching many of
my own projects over the years (some more successful than others). I'm looking
for a full-time remote opportunity that makes the best use of my skills,
challenges me to keep learning and growing, and which has a mission or product
I can truly believe in.

------
pdsouza
Hello! I'm a full-stack software engineer specializing in mobile apps.

Location: Northern VA / Washington D.C.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React Native, React/Redux, Android, HTML/CSS, Vue.js, Node.js,
JavaScript, Clojure, Go, Java, C, Bash scripting, AWS, GCP, Docker,
Kubernetes, Jenkins, Embedded Linux, Web scraping, Git, OSS licensing and
maintainership

Résumé/CV:
[https://preetam.io/papers/resume_pdsouza.pdf](https://preetam.io/papers/resume_pdsouza.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/pjdsouza/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pjdsouza/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/pdsouza](https://github.com/pdsouza)

Email: preetamjdsouza AT gmail DOT com

------
bobwaycott
I’ve been consulting on, managing, and building complex applications for more
than a decade. Most of my work has centered upon internal business
operations—integrations, payments, and automation that increases efficiency,
productivity, and profitability. I like building tools that help people get
things done. I’m very good at figuring out processes, as well as scoping,
architecting, and leading development efforts.

Location: Chattanooga TN

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills:

    
    
      - Engineering & Product Management (9y)
    
      - Elixir, Phoenix, LiveView (4y)
    
      - Python, Flask, Django, SQLAlchemy (13y)
    
      - Postgres, SQL (12y)
    
      - HTML/JS/CSS
      

Résumé/CV: [https://bobwaycott.com/work](https://bobwaycott.com/work) (formal
resume available upon request)

Email: bob@bobwaycott.com

------
dgsan

      Location:
        Tucson, AZ   
    
      Remote:
        Yes, at least until spring 2021   
    
      Willing to relocate:
        Potentially, but not until spring 2021   
    
      Technologies:
        Ruby/Rails, PostgreSQL, MySQL/Maria, Redis, Node.js/ES6,  
        React, HTML, CSS (+SASS/LESS), Google Cloud (Kubernetes Engine),
        Kubernetes, Docker, Git, Linux, and less recently Backbone.js,
        Python/Django, PHP, Java.   
    
      Résumé/CV:
        Please ask, I dislike publicly linking my personal info.    
    
      Email:
        hire@dgsans.land
    

Full stack developer/engineer with a CS degree and around a ten years of
experience mostly in services (revenue generating & internal) and e-commerce
in both startup and institutional environments. Always up to learn new things.

------
ibarrajo
Location: Seattle, WA Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe (Prefer Seattle and New York)

Technologies: PHP, Laravel, Vue, Python, ECS, Angular, MySQL, Postgres, B2B
APIs, Docker, Java, Spring

Industries: career services, ad / fin tech, medical tourism, electronics
logistics and retail.

Resumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/elninja/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/elninja/)

Email: ibarra.josue91 [at gmail]

Passionate about product focused teams and making a positive impact in the
world

The most important aspect of leading software engineering teams is not
explaining what needs to be done or what is right or wrong, it's being the
Sherpa, showing the way and bringing the team to the realizations.

The ideas, the product vision is there but the true role of leadership is to
support in your journey. I can take the team there.

------
wwweston
Location: Los Angeles CA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: post-pandemic (special consideration given inside
California or near Salt Lake City).

Tech/Skills: JavaScript, PHP, and Python are the freshest syntaxes in my head,
I've also built things in C, Go, Java, Perl, Prolog, and Ruby; RDBMS Modeling
& Queries (MySQL, PostgreSQL, SQLite); strong CSS formatting/layout and
general pre-2015 front-end skills, just learning how to orient apps around
React. Good with SCM, MVC, TDD, OOP, etc. Math undergrad, some product, UX,
and human factors experience. Especially interested in working in Clojure,
Elixir, Elm, or Rust, or projects with a natural language processing domain.

Resume: [https://tinyurl.com/wcores](https://tinyurl.com/wcores)

Email: whn (a) canncentral ⋅ org

------
aabrahamson3
Hi! My name is Aaron and I am a data scientist with a background in the
financial services industry and cellular biology/analytical chemistry.

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: To the bay area

Technologies: Data Science/Data Analytics - Python and data science libraries
(scikit-learn, pandas, numpy, etc), Natural Language Processing/NLP,
SQL/PostgreSQL/MongoDB, Tableau/Excel, A/B testing and hypothesis testing,
machine learning, linear regression

Resume: On my LinkedIn -
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/aabrahamson3/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aabrahamson3/)
Portfolio Page -
[https://aabrahamson3.github.io/](https://aabrahamson3.github.io/)

Email: aabrahamson (at) gmail.com

------
ryansmccoy
Full-Stack Software/Data Engineer - Financial Markets | United States | Remote
or Onsite

I've spent the last 13 years designing and building mission-critical software,
data, and cloud solutions for customers in the Financial Markets, including
Fortune 500 companies, Investment Managers, Hedge Funds, Venture Capital,
Private Equity, and Data Vendors.

(Email) hn (at) ryansmccoy (dot) com

(LinkedIn) www.linkedin.com/in/ryansmccoy

(Personal) www.ryansmccoy.com/

(Portfolio) github.com/ryansmccoy

By Programming Languages: Python, GO, Javascript (Node.js, Jquery, React), R,
others

By Platforms: AWS, Azure, GCP, Hashicorp Terraform & Vault

By Data Engineering: Databases, Message Queues (RabbitMQ/Celery, ØMQ, Apache
Kafka), Big Data (Apache Spark, Airflow, Beam, Snowflake), Machine
Learning/Natural Language Processing - Gensim, NLTK, Spacy, ElasticSearch, Web
Scraping

------
jillcraver
Location: San Diego, CA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
SIEM, Kali Linux, Wireshark, MySQL, Ubuntu, Autopsy, Splunk and Python coding
Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=115fTUDnuD_EDHdz94VW4g024_m...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=115fTUDnuD_EDHdz94VW4g024_mIg79MV)
Email: jill.craver [at] gmail.com

Hi. I am Jill Craver and I am looking for an entry level IT position in San
Diego, California. I am currently enrolled at the UCSD Extension Cyber
Security Boot Camp, but it is part time and graduation is May 12, 2020. I will
then be taking my Comptia Security+ Exam. I am looking for entry level so I
can build my skills from the ground up. I look forward to hearing from you.
Thank you.

------
gru
A versatile software engineer and co-founder, with strong development skills
and 14 years of experience. Specializing in DevOps, Cloud-Native solutions and
Site Reliability Engineering. Always working hard towards automating myself
out of a job :)

    
    
        Location: Amsterdam, NL
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies:
         * Go, Python, Typescript (Angular)
         * Kubernetes
         * Kafka
         * Prometheus, Elastic Stack, Grafana
         * Ansible, Terraform, Linux infrastructure
         * Google Cloud Platform
         * CI/CD pipelines, microservices
    

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/gdlugoszewski](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gdlugoszewski)

Email: g.dlugoszewski+hn@gmail.com

------
omar_elrefaei
Location: Ontario, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, after this shenanigans

Technologies: Python, Numpy, Matlab, Java, R, Bash, Git, Linux administration,
Scripting and automation, Web scarping

Knowledge: Silicon fabrication, Engineering design process, Numerical
analysis, Circuits, Material science

Résumé/CV: [https://omar-elrefaei.github.io/Resume-
Omar_Elrefaei.pdf](https://omar-elrefaei.github.io/Resume-Omar_Elrefaei.pdf)

Email: in resume

Education: Candidate for BASc in Nanotechnology Engineering @ uWaterloo

Looking For: a 4 months internship (coop) as a part of my engineering degree.
Open to per-hour contract, full, or part-time. Expected salary to be close to
Ontario's min wadge, about $11USD/hour

Github: [https://github.com/Omar-Elrefaei](https://github.com/Omar-Elrefaei)

------
nikivi
Location: London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go • React • TypeScript • Python • Postgres

CV: [https://nikitavoloboev.xyz/cv.pdf](https://nikitavoloboev.xyz/cv.pdf)

GitHub: [https://github.com/nikitavoloboev](https://github.com/nikitavoloboev)

Email: In CV

------
zackmorris
Location: Boise, Idaho (USA)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, SQL, Javascript/HTML/CSS, Swift, Objective-C, C++, MATLAB,
Python, Shell, Assembly, Docker

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1YImD1GuqRc8DGJDPbAsnlqOt4n2...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1YImD1GuqRc8DGJDPbAsnlqOt4n2Sw8XT/view)

Email: zmorris at gmail dot com

I’m interested in the underserved areas of software development like mentoring
and being the resource of last resort for junior developers. Hoping to find a
part time remote position with a good work/life balance. Currently exploring
cross-platform development in Laravel, Vue, Meteor and React. Also machine
learning, test-driven/behavior-driven development (TDD/BDD) and professional
development.

------
smkellat
Location: Ashtabula, Ohio

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: LaTeX2e, IDRS, MARC21, Incident Command System/National Incident
Management System, HF phone

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/stephenkellat](https://www.linkedin.com/in/stephenkellat)

Email: smkellat@gmail.com

------
benzesandbetter
\------

Software engineer focused in the Python/Django ecosystem. I've designed,
maintained, and supported mission-critical applications and services for
clients including Cisco, Eli Lilly, NIH, Stanford School of Medicine, as well
as several startups and federal agencies.

\------

    
    
      Location: California / Amsterdam (US Citizen)
      Remote: Yes (100%)
      Willing to relocate: No thanks
      Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, AWS, Postgres, SQLAlchemy, Plone, JS, Linux, MongoDB, Cassandra, Spark, Jupyter, R
      Email: HN2020@davidsiedband.com
    

[http://davidsiedband.com](http://davidsiedband.com)

[https://tinyurl.com/siebo-cv2020](https://tinyurl.com/siebo-cv2020)

------
pjbk
I specialize in consulting for mission-critical systems development, with an
emphasis in robotics and medical devices. For complex projects I am also part
of a network of seasoned engineers like me, who have worked in prominent
companies from several industries and that work together to deliver turnkey
solutions or anything in between.

* Location: Fort Lauderdale, FL USA

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: No

* Experience: Embedded systems, real-time firmware, safety applications, mechatronic design, medical devices, IoT, technical PM.

* Technologies: C/C++, Python, Rust, SystemVerilog, RTOSes, OpenCV, PyTorch, GUIs, databases and web frameworks.

* CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/pbleyer](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pbleyer) (PDF on request)

* Email: hauptmodul@protonmail.com

------
Peretus
Location: Florida, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Full-stack development with a heavy focus on front-end tech:
React, Redux, React Native, Angular, Typescript, etc.

Résumé/CV: Upon Request

Email: caseymcneil@gmail.com

I am a fully remote software developer that has been developing with Rails and
Javascript for over 6 years. Last week, everyone in my company was placed on
indefinite unpaid leave, prompting me to post the 'Have you been laid off?'
thread here on Hacker news.

I am available for full-time or contract-based employment and would love to
jump into a call to discuss how I can add value to your team.

A 60-second self-introduction:
[https://www.loom.com/share/1f98a46a707644978301b88ba47a0204](https://www.loom.com/share/1f98a46a707644978301b88ba47a0204)

------
wkornewald
Location: Hamburg, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

* Mobile: Flutter | Android | Kotlin | Java | Dart

* Back-end: Python | Django | Flask | some Golang

* Front-end: React | TypeScript | JavaScript | HTML | CSS | Sass | ...

* Other: Kubernetes | Docker | PostgreSQL | Elasticsearch | Ansible | Shell scripts | Google Cloud | ...

Résumé/CV: [https://www.ensody.com](https://www.ensody.com)

Email: waldemar@ensody.com

I'm a mobile app and full-stack web developer with 12+ years of professional
for-money experience and more than 20 years if you also count my not-for-money
open-source contributions next to school and studying physics. ;P

Would love to work on a technically challenging and useful project and would
be more than willing to dive into new topics outside of the tech stack above
(compilers, machine learning, data analysis, etc.).

------
stevenharrison
For almost a quarter century, I've worked as a systems and release engineer on
large-scale distributed systems, and I'm now looking for a startup that has
new problems they want solved.

Previous work has included build & release engineering in the VR/Gaming space,
looking to do something similar, but open to management work also. Considering
a pivot to ML or ag-tech too.

    
    
      Location: Charlottesville, Virginia
      Remote: Yes, for almost 25 years
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: AWS, Docker, Python, Unix/Linux, Bash, MySQL
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/steven-m-harrison/
      Email: steven.harrison+hn@gmail.com
      Etc: Hire me, and get llamas on Zoom calls.

------
jairofloress
Location: Nicaragua utc+6

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: IBM i Developer (free RPGLE, SQLRPGLE, CLLE, XML, APIs, Sockets,
WebServices, HTTP, IFS, RPGOpenAccess, SQL DB2 Design, Stored Procedures,
Triggers, Functions, QShell, etc.), Flutter Developer (Dart with Google
Firebase services -firestore, auth, storage, testing, cloud engine, machine
learning, etc), Android developer with Java/Kotlin, Web Development - J2EE,
ExtJS, React.js, Vue.js (JQuery Javascript HTML5 CSS3 SASS Markdown), eIBS-
Datapro Proficient developer, NodeJS and Git/cvs/svc

Resumé:
[https://1drv.ms/w/s!AugEHMwjso0qujzGVYo1wKfOzw8E?e=lssdQJ](https://1drv.ms/w/s!AugEHMwjso0qujzGVYo1wKfOzw8E?e=lssdQJ)

email: jairofloress@hotmail.com

------
jurawa
Location: New York, NY

Remote: Open to either

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

    
    
      DevOps: GCP, AWS, Docker / ECS, Kubernetes / GKE, Ansible, Jenkins, CI / CD, Nginx / HAProxy, Bash / Shell
    
      Back-end: Ruby / Rails, Node.js / Express, RSpec / Capybara, Python
    
      Databases: PostgreSQL, MySQL, BigQuery, Redis, Elasticsearch, MongoDB
    
      Front-end: React, JavaScript / CoffeeScript, Jest / Mocha / Jasmine, jQuery, HTML / Haml, CSS / SCSS, Responsive Design, UI / UX
    
      Monitoring & Optimization: New Relic, Datadog, Optimizely 
    

Résumé/CV: [https://jurawa.com/resume](https://jurawa.com/resume)

Email: See email on resume / website

------
smrbts92
Location: Houston, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, Vue.js & Vuex, React & Redux, React Native, C#,
Node.js, Ruby, Ruby on Rails, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, SQL, Cypress, xUnit,
Quasar, Azure DevOps, Git, Adobe Suite

Résumé/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/samr](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/samr)

Email: samueljustinroberts@gmail.com

Looking for a team to join after a coronavirus layoff. Junior full stack
developer, but I focus primarily on front-end development and UI. Have prior
years of experience working remotely if need be, but would prefer a company in
Houston.

Check out my portfolio at
[https://www.samroberts1.me/](https://www.samroberts1.me/)

------
varunpsr
SEEKING WORK | PUNE, INDIA | REMOTE | Two person team, also available
individually Location: Pune, India

8+ years of experience developing, publishing Web and Mobile Apps,
Containerizing existing applications, performing cloud migrations to a cloud
provider of your choice from your current on-premise deployment. Location:
Pune, India Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Python, Django,
Celery, Scrapy, ReactJS, React Native, RabbitMQ, Docker, RESTFful APIs, AWS,
Azure, Postgres, GraphQL, AWS Amplify, AWS AppSync Résumé/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/varunpsr](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/varunpsr)
Email: varun.rathore@outlook.com

------
iamjaredwalters
Location: Los Angeles ( US citizen )

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React 𐄁 Javascript 𐄁 TypeScript 𐄁 Redux 𐄁 GraphQL 𐄁 Gatsby.js 𐄁
Next.js 𐄁 Node.js 𐄁 Express.js 𐄁 React Native 𐄁 Laravel

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaredwalters/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaredwalters/)

Github:
[https://github.com/iamjaredwalters](https://github.com/iamjaredwalters)

Email: jared.w.walters+hn@gmail.com

I’m a fullstack engineer with experience in both startups and large
corporations. I am proficient in Javascript, NodeJS, and PHP and looking for
remote contract positions. My sweet spot is helping founders with deep domain
experience who are funded and need to build a v1.

------
sjayasinghe
Location: New York City, NY / NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right opportunity

Technologies: Node.js, Python, Haskell, OCaml, React/React Native, GraphQL,
SQL/Postgres, MongoDB, Neo4j, Docker, Kubernetes, Compiler Design, NLP,
Distributed Systems.

Résumé/CV: Available on request via email

Email: sj2564 [at] columbia [dot] edu

What sets me apart? I have entrepreneurship experience that gives me an
understanding of the end-to-end product development process at early stage
startups. I am skilled at taking initiative on projects and turning vaguely
defined requirements into concrete solutions. I am passionate about functional
programming, and building reliable and scalable software systems. I also speak
3 languages fluently (English, Sinhala, and Mandarin Chinese).

------
bhavyapathak
Hi! I'm Bhavya, a grad student at Northeastern University, Boston. I am
graduating next month and looking for Software Engineering FT opportunities.

    
    
      Location: Boston, MA
      Remote: Open to either
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: 
        Languages: Java, JavaScript, Swift, C, C++, Bash, Python
        Frameworks: Spring MVC, Hibernate, Spring Boot
        Web Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, Node.JS, Angular, TypeScript
        Database: SQL, Oracle, MySQL, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Redis
        DevOps/Tools: Unix Shell Script, Docker, AWS, Maven, Ansible, Jira, Git, SVN, VIM
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/bhavya-pathak/
      Email: bpathak029@gmail.com

------
ViolentSnugglez
Location: Salt Lake City, UT, USA

Remote: Yes, but prefer not to.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

    
    
      - JavaScript: Vue/Vuex, Angular/Ngrx, React, Node and jQuery
      - MongoDB, SQL
      - Java
      - C++
      - Linux
      - UI/UX
      - Heroku, Google Cloud
    

Website:
[https://chrissannar.herokuapp.com](https://chrissannar.herokuapp.com)

Résumé/CV:
[https://chrissannar.herokuapp.com/Resume.pdf](https://chrissannar.herokuapp.com/Resume.pdf)

Email: chris.sannar.dev@gmail.com

I have over a years worth of Full-Stack Web Development experience as well as
currently working as a CS tutor. I have interest in learning more Cloud
technologies and have a greater interest in Educational Software.

------
mikelevins
Location: Fayetteville, AR, US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No (but persuade me)

Technologies:

Clojure, ClojureScript, Lisp, Swift, Objective-C, Javascript, React, HTML,
Java, Python, git, mercurial, Technical Writing, functional programming,
object-oriented programming

Résumé/CV:

\- Programmer: [https://evins.net/docs/mikel-evins-
programmer.pdf](https://evins.net/docs/mikel-evins-programmer.pdf)

\- Tech writer: [https://evins.net/docs/mikel-evins-tech-
writer.pdf](https://evins.net/docs/mikel-evins-tech-writer.pdf)

Email: mikel@evins.net

------
kipdotcom
Location: Kenya

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, but not now

Technologies: Python, Django, React

CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1VlGXa8myCda-
vP6Gyx_E73FRVEm...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1VlGXa8myCda-
vP6Gyx_E73FRVEmUfQ-7/view?usp=sharing)

Email: In CV

------
albertomm
My name is Alberto and I am a Python Software Developer. I have been designing
software for 10 years now.

My expertise lies in automated web scraping of difficult to obtain data,
websites with bare bones structures and complex to parse, large scale
websites, including those using 'scraping protection' services and sites that
simply put - are hard for most to scrape. I use a variety of methods for
getting the data and aim to obtain the data as quickly, accurately and
efficiently as possible.

Location: Portugal (GMT)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, SQL, Docker, Elasticsearch, Postgresql,
Celery, Redis, AWS

Automation, Data Mining, Web Scraping, Web Crawling, RESTful APIs

Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/albertommoura

Github: github.com/MMnemonic

Email: albertommoura@gmail.com

------
Nazeh
I am a Frontend Engineer with a strong design background looking for a remote
opportunity.

Location: Istanbul, TR. Remote: Yes Relocate: Yes

Technologies:HTML, CSS, JavaScript, ES6+, React, Vue, Svelte, Nodejs, Rails,
Gatsby, GraphQL,PostgreSQL, Firebase, TypeScript.

Resume: [https://www.nazeh.me/resume.pdf](https://www.nazeh.me/resume.pdf)

Email: hello@nazeh.me

Portfolio: [https://www.nazeh.me](https://www.nazeh.me)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/arnazeh](https://www.linkedin.com/in/arnazeh)

Github: [https://github.com/nazeh](https://github.com/nazeh)

------
alexh1
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Node.js, JavaScript, TypeScript, Go (Golang), Terraform, AWS,
PostgreSQL, Docker, ActiveMQ (AMQP), Cosmos-SDK, blockchain

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vaa5FbObarlI2_N8A6NV9j8emvM...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vaa5FbObarlI2_N8A6NV9j8emvMA6HF_/view?usp=sharing)

Email: alexbruceharley@gmail.com

I'm a backend/infrastructure developer with 3+ years of experience building
out platforms in AWS at startups. I'm now looking for another Node.js/Go role
or hoping to transition into a JVM language (Java/Scala/Kotlin) based role at
a bigger company where there is an established user base.

------
nmoy89
Hello! I'm a Software Engineer looking for junior dev positions.

Location: New York City area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Redux, JavaScript, React, React Native, Bootstrap

Resume: [https://ohnickmoy.com/wp-
content/uploads/2020/03/Moy_Resume_...](https://ohnickmoy.com/wp-
content/uploads/2020/03/Moy_Resume_2020_SE-1.pdf) email: nicksmoy@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ohnickmoy/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ohnickmoy/)

github: [https://github.com/ohnickmoy](https://github.com/ohnickmoy)

------
apropostate
(Looking for internships starting May 2021/remote work immediately)

Location: New Delhi, India but moving to USA in September for Masters in CS at
a top 20 US university.

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: ML and deployments (AWS, GCP, Azure). Keras, Pandas, OpenCV,
Matplotlib, Seaborn, Networkx, PyTorch, SQL, Numpy, Scikit-learn, Apache Hive,
Kafka, C, C++, Docker + Kubernetes, MATLAB. One research paper published in
ML, one year of research experience in ML-related fields (9 months full-time).
Earlier used to work on Flask, Django, React, Angular, React Native, CSS3,
HTML5.

CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/bhanubhandari99](https://linkedin.com/in/bhanubhandari99)

Email: bhanubhandari280@gmail.com

------
apl002
Location: Orange County, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: \- React Native & Redux \- Node.js with Express \- MongoDB \-
Firebase \- Shipped 4 RN apps can be viewed here --> savvven.com

Résumé/CV: andrewplittle.com/experience

Email: alittletf@gmail.com

What sets me apart:

I spent 8 years in Product for Intuit's TurboTax & Weedmaps. I know how to
build roadmaps, communicate with leadership/devs/stakeholders, and increase
DAU or conversions. For 3 years I spent nights and weekends learning to write
code via junior college courses & bootcamps. I spent the last year working on
my design & engineering skills and shipped 4 RN apps. I'm looking for an early
stage company & will happily be in a Product or React Native role.

------
sethvm
Hello! I'm Seth, a UWaterloo undergraduate student looking for a Summer 2020
co-op/internship in design and/or development.

I have a background in UI/UX design. Open to UI/UX, front-end development and
product design opportunities!

Location: Greater Toronto Area, Canada

Remote: Preferably no, but open to either

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React.js, Node.js, Bootstrap, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, C++, Git

Resume:
[https://sethvm.github.io/static/media/sethvm_resume.6a064892...](https://sethvm.github.io/static/media/sethvm_resume.6a064892.pdf)

Poerfolio website: [https://sethvm.com/](https://sethvm.com/)

Email: sethvm64@gmail.com || svmoreno@uwaterloo.ca

------
abrahammenendez
Hi! I'm Abraham Menéndez, here is my information:

    
    
      Location: Spain
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Spring Boot, Java 8, Hibernate, MyBatis, JUnit, Mockito, RESTful WS, gRPC (see résumé for more)
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1SGcycnus6dDiucKJyRdLR9ZBGiTwYALf5Th13cfYL5U/edit?usp=sharing
      Email: menendezabraham@gmail.com
    

Link to résumé:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1SGcycnus6dDiucKJyRdLR9ZB...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1SGcycnus6dDiucKJyRdLR9ZBGiTwYALf5Th13cfYL5U/edit?usp=sharing)

~~~
janbernhart
Small typo; you probably worked at your last company until March 2020, not
2019? (Or; did your employer foresee COVID and fired you a year before it
happened?)

------
jonpurdy
Location: SF, fully equipped and experienced to work remotely

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills: Certified Scrum Master, Scrum & Kanban Methodologies,
Multi-team Coordination, Jira, Python, Containerization, Cloud Infrastructure,
Blockchain

Résumé/CV: [https://jonpurdy.com/resume-ats.pdf](https://jonpurdy.com/resume-
ats.pdf)

Work: [https://jonpurdy.com/work](https://jonpurdy.com/work)

Email: hn-202003@jonpurdy.com (will respond from my real one)

I recently moved to SF with my wife (sponsorship NOT required). I'm primarily
a Technical Project Manager looking to help teams build software more
efficiently. I'm looking to move into a Technical Program Manager or Technical
Product Manager role.

I have worn many hats having worked for startups and small companies. I
started off building support workflows, tooling, and documentation for an
emerging telecom product. I moved into DevOps and infrastructure after that.
And in the past couple of years earned my Scrum Master certificate and took on
Project and Product Management roles. Have a look at jonpurdy.com/work to see
some of the projects I've built or worked on.

Aside from my technical skills, I have a deep understanding of the product
development pipeline and SDLC, balancing stakeholder requests with what is
technically feasible, and gathering user feedback to improve products over
time. Thanks to my education background, I can bridge technical and non-
technical teams, help team members improve and achieve their career goals, and
communicate succinctly and unambiguously.

Ideally, I'm looking for a SF Bay Area-based startup that has built (or is
close to completing) an MVP and is looking to scale the development team's
size and efficiency, technical infrastructure, and product documentation. But
I'm open to pretty much any company, large or small.

Thanks and please email me if you have any questions or just want to chat.

------
cameron_b
Rock Hill, SC, Charlotte, NC area | remote Yes | relocate not right now :)

Tech - Video Conferencing, both legacy and current, Conference room control
systems, -- learning DevOps tech, Python, Grafana -- also good at garden /
farm things, beekeeping, would love to work for Agribusiness or research group

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/cameronfbunce/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cameronfbunce/)

[https://github.com/cameronbunce/resume/blob/master/Cameron%2...](https://github.com/cameronbunce/resume/blob/master/Cameron%20Bunce.pdf)
cameronfbunce gmail

------
paw99
Passionate full-stack developer, looking for new opportunity. Likes wearing
many hats

    
    
      Location: Nagpur, IN
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: If company is offering Visa.
    
      Technologies:
        - JavaScript, Typescript
        - nodejs, graphql, prisma, postgres, mongodb
        - reactjs, apollo, redux
        - linux, docker, git, firebase, gcloud
    

github: [https://github.com/pavanjadhaw](https://github.com/pavanjadhaw)

resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1meQdkNwWFuU7rtq-R1jviC2gN-...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1meQdkNwWFuU7rtq-R1jviC2gN-
YHUX79)

email: pavanjadhaw00@gmail.com

------
arjinium
Location: Mumbai, India Remote: Yes, Strongly Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Web Application Frameworks (Django, Flask, Tornado),
REST APIs (DRF), Postgresql, MySQL, HTML, CSS, Heroku, Vanilla JS, Frontend
Frameworks (VueJS), Linux, Docker.

Résumé / CV / Portfolio: Full CV and details of Open Source contributions
available on request

Email: black11shadow@gmail.com

I'm a Backend Python Developer with 5 years of experience building web app
backends and APIs. I've recently started dabbling in frontend frameworks, Vue
& React to be precise. Have been working on Open source applications for 4 out
of 5 years of work. I’m looking for a permanent or contract remote position as
a backend/fullstack developer.

------
mcculley
Location: Orlando, Florida

Remote: Yes, or local to Orlando for now

Willing to relocate: No, but willing to travel

Technologies: C, Java, Linux, TypeScript, AWS

Résumé/CV: [https://genemcculley.keybase.pub/Gene-McCulley-
resume.pdf](https://genemcculley.keybase.pub/Gene-McCulley-resume.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mcculley/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mcculley/)

Email: mcculley@stackframe.com

I built up a software consultancy and sold most of it off in 2017. Since then
I have been doing fractional CTO work and various consulting gigs. I am
finishing a consulting assignment now and looking around for interesting
opportunities.

------
whereitleads

      Hi! I'm a full-stack software engineer, with some background in Machine Learning/Data Analysis.
      Location: Toronto, Ontario, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python3, React, AngularJS, JavaScript (ES5/ES6), jQuery, HTML5, CSS3, Java (Android), R, MATLAB, Sketch
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/158Bn7EC9PaMBNzH7RLtgt6wK0YDwKUMf/view?usp=sharing
      Website: https://winnie9197.github.io/my-portfolio/
      Email: winniehcyeung@gmail.com
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/winniehcy/

------
abourke

      Name: Annie Bourke
      Location: San Francisco, CA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Javascript, Ruby on Rails, React, Redux, APIs, JSON
      Résumé/CV: www.anniebourke.com/resume.pdf
      Email: aabourke@gmail.com
    

Full stack software engineer with a passion for building useful tools. With
experience in Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, andReact and a background in finance,
I found software engineering when looking for a way to be more efficient and
creative. I bring strong skills in team-coordination and client-focused work
and a dedication to writing clear, useful code to help modern businesses
deliver a smooth client experience.

------
popcat
Location: NYC, New York

Remote: No (willing to be remote, but certainly not a requirement)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/evan-
hopkins-90482217b/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/evan-hopkins-90482217b/)

Email: evan.hopkins.us@ieee.org

Technologies & Experience:

\- TypeScript, React, React-Native, GraphQL, Javascript

\- Currently a mid-level engineer at a hedge fund

\- ~4 years exp. doing full-stack web development (heavy slant towards front-
end in recent years)

\- Have built and/or maintained many React web applications across all my past
jobs. Ranging from greenfield/startup work to large sites with millions of
daily active users.

\- Worked on a react-native application from inception to launch (1000's of
active users)

~~~
minhazm423332
Hope you dont mind my asking, but are you worried your dev position at a hedge
fund isnt secure due to the virus/recession?

------
rachelsipes
Name: Rachel Sipes

Location: Philadelphia, PA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, Node.js, Express.js, APIs, MySQL, HTML, CSS,
Bootstrap/Materialize and anything you need me to learn.

Resume: [https://bit.ly/rachel-sipes-resume](https://bit.ly/rachel-sipes-
resume)

Website: [https://rachelsipes.com](https://rachelsipes.com)

GitHub: [https://github.com/sharkrachel](https://github.com/sharkrachel)

Email: rasipes@gmail.com

I'm finishing up a bootcamp in full stack web development from the University
of Arizona. My background is in marketing and I have 2 years experience in
email automation. Please feel free to get in touch.

------
anf0
Location: Cape Town, South Africa

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Would love to

Technologies: JavaScript/Angular, Python/Django, PostgreSQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://mega.nz/#!HB1WSKCb!js-5HZ2XhVP3AiYhFQ6uZMuPwPycGiero...](https://mega.nz/#!HB1WSKCb!js-5HZ2XhVP3AiYhFQ6uZMuPwPycGieroUfx8TY7qOQ)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/adriaan-
j-b8b9a2147/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adriaan-j-b8b9a2147/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ajoub](https://github.com/ajoub)

GitLab: [https://gitlab.com/ajoub](https://gitlab.com/ajoub)

Email: joubertadr@gmail.com

------
figassis

      Location: Luanda, Angola
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies:
          DevOps: Docker, Kubernetes, Helm, Git, Github Actions, Ansible, Terraform, AWS
          Backend: Go, PHP (incl. Laravel, Wordpress)
          Frontent: Angular, React
          Applications: Nginx, MySQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Apache HTTP Server, Redis
      Linkedin: https://www.linkedin.com/in/figassis / CV: https://shrtm.nu/DfNP
      Experience: School ERP, Multi tenant Core Banking system (w. double entry multi tenant ledger, ISO8583, ISO20022, OpenBanking BIP44 wallet and crypto transaction implementation)
      Email: figassis AT gmail

------
xmchlx1
Interested in opportunities for Data Scientist, Data Analyst, Backend Software
Development Engineer. 2 YOE. Open to contract, full-time, remote, internship.

    
    
      Location: San Jose, CA, USA [Work Authorization: US Citizen]
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python (Data Science Libraries: NumPy, Scikit, Matplotlib, PyTorch, Seaborn, etc.), Java, SQL (MySQL, PostgreSQL), Docker, R
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/a/berkeley.edu/file/d/1fgG832ZUiCsm49DcZNLUlyO428yn2l0W/view?usp=sharing
      Email: michaelchung@berkeley.edu
    

I do NOT need work visa sponsorship to work in the USA.

------
crumpled
Left-brain / right-brain, UX / full-Stack engineer, product designer. Seeking
Product Owner, Product Manager, or Product Evangelist position.

    
    
        Location: Sonora, California, USA
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: No, travel yes.
        Technologies:
            * Scripting: Node/JavaScript, PHP, Arduino
            * REST API integrations, oAuth
            * CAD/CAM: SketchUp, CabinetVision, Alphacam
            * CNC Fabrication: 3D Printing, Laser Engraving, Desktop Routers, GRBL, Industrial Routers
            * Lean, Agile, Scrum
        Résumé/CV: https://linkedin.com/in/rbcall
        Email: crumpled@gmail.com

------
mon_in_the_moon
Location: London Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: Java, Spring, NodeJs, Express, Python,
Flask VueJs, AWS, SQL, MongoDb Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ZoIOGndLzQizUyasbehaQAE3...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ZoIOGndLzQizUyasbehaQAE3IYrkJr6SqNWjrMEfYfY/edit?usp=sharing)
Email: damonhayhurst@gmail.com

I am a 26 year old web developer with 3 years experience at all levels of the
stack; I have done database management, backend and front-development and UX
design. I want to be in a role where I can specialise and/or increase my dev
ops capabilities.

------
jjcm
Unicorn with management experience. Dev/Design/Team Lead. Looking to relocate
from Sydney to San Francisco this summer. 10+ years experience.

Location: Sydney, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (preferred)

Technologies: javascript, webcomponents, figma, sketch, react, go

Resume: [http://dev.jjcm.org/portfolio](http://dev.jjcm.org/portfolio)
[http://jjcm.org/resume](http://jjcm.org/resume)

Github: [https://github.com/jjcm](https://github.com/jjcm)

Email: j@jjcm.org

Would love roles that incorporate at least two of the three skill triads of
software. A manager who designs, a designer who codes, etc.

------
corinne4

      Location: Milan, Italy
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Sketch, Invision, Keynote, Proto.io, HTML, CSS
      Résumé/CV: https://corinne.solutions/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/Resume_CorinneS.pdf
      Email: corinneschillizzi@gmail.com
    

UX designer with almost 3 years of experience. Very passionate about AI (you
can find more at my blog
[https://corinne.solutions/blog/](https://corinne.solutions/blog/)). Currently
leading an innovative project aimed at helping children on the spectrum with
an AI centered approach.

------
nikon
SEEKING WORK | TORONTO, CANADA | REMOTE OK

    
    
      Location: Toronto, Canada
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: Go, Typescript, Docker, Kubernetes, Serverless, Cassandra, Postgres, Elasticsearch.
    
      Résumé/CV: Email me
    
      Email: sean@drumm.ca
    
      Github: https://github.com/sjdweb
    
    

\--

I've just relocated to Toronto, Canada and I actively seeking local or remote
contract opportunities. I'm a seasoned senior developer with team lead
experience. I mainly work with distributed backend Node or Go systems, and
also have strong DevOps experience. Would love to build out my network and
discuss projects for 2020.

------
97-109-107
Location: Warsaw, Poland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No (travel 50% okay)

Technologies: SQL, Vuejs, BI, Linux, Node.js, Aws, Python, Elasticsearch, and
more. Full stack generalist with a focus on data and MVPs

Résumé/CV:
[http://resume.generativestuff.com/](http://resume.generativestuff.com/)

Email: work@generativestuff.com

\---

About: Venture, software & startup strategy. Product and consulting focus with
8+ years full-stack practice. Startup background and product management/go-to-
market experience. Recently, co-founded a cash-flow positive market-tech
startup and technical pre-sales for international clients.

 _Happy to talk about wide variety of opportunities, particularly generalist
or T-shaped_.

------
notananthem
Build/Exp PM in computer hardware, prototyping, design.

Location: Seattle Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: For the right gig

Technologies: Industrial Designer, MBA, PM. Been PM longest, just did my MBA
while working FT, doing end to end product development. Pitch to internal biz,
prototype/sketch models, architecture, gate reviews, PM'ing across wide
fields, in or remote factory management/pm, different funding and contractual
models with external and partner companies..

I also ran and started nonprofits that were either food pantries, or did food
pantry logistics, and served on boards of nonprofits in such capacity

Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/heymatt Email: linkedin

------
shimoleejhaveri
Seeking junior/apprentice engineer roles in either backend or full-stack
engineering.

Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

    
    
        Languages: Bash, CSS3, HTML5, JavaScript (AJAX, JSON), 
                   Python3, SQL 
    
        Frameworks/Libraries: Bootstrap, Chart.js, Flask, Jinja2, 
                              jQuery, SQLAlchemy, Toast UI
    
        Database Industry Tools: Command Line, Git, Github, 
                                 PostgreSQL
    
        Operating Systems: Mac OS X, Linux (Ubuntu)
    
        SysOps/DevOps: AWS, Nginx, Vagrant/VirtualBox
    
        Exposure: Babel, D3, React, RegEx
    

Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/shimoleejhaveri

Email: shimoleejhaveri@gmail.com

------
MrFoof
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Open (and have completed several successful projects remotely)

Willing to Relocate: Unlikely, but may for the right opportunity

Technology: SQL Server and other relational databases, SQL, database
development, database modeling, ETL, database performance tuning (specialty),
C#, PowerShell. Not married to Windows or Microsoft-stack. Have worked with
too many programming languages to list, and can read/write anything C-like.

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/robgomes/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/robgomes/)

Email: robgomes <at> gmail . Please include, "From Hacker News" in your
subject.

------
all2
Location: Madison, WI

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Not right now.

Technologies: Python, C, Tera Term, Linux OS, UBoot (exposure) SeaBIOS
(exposure), bash/sh (POSIX compliant sh), Lisp/Scheme

Resume: albertlatham.com/resume.pdf

email: me@albertlatham.com

I'm just a middle-of-the-road engineer who really, really appreciates code
with documentation, well designed user interfaces, well selected data
structures (ones that map to a specific problem), a desire to learn more about
DSLs and DSL implementations (I'm currently playing with Maru and the Ir
systems programming language by Ian Piumarta).

I will graduate from UW Madison in May of this year. I have offers on the
table but I want to see what else is out there.

------
kavad
Location: California

Remote: Yes (Only Remote)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Redis, Memcached, Git, Javascript, and
others to a lesser degree

Résumé/CV: [https://bit.ly/2TlLiVT](https://bit.ly/2TlLiVT)

Email: hire.brittain@gmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/nicholas-
brittain-48407851/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nicholas-brittain-48407851/)

\--------------------

Looking for a small to mid sized remote team in need of an experienced back-
end web developer. Most of my experience is in PHP but I would also be
interested in positions working with Python/Rails.

------
thenvasquez
Hi, I love libraries and I love projects. We moved from TX to CA in 2014 for
the spouse's job and I focused on the kids' adjustment. They're in HS now so
I' ready for full time work.

I've worked part time at the local library and done sound and projects as a
volunteer.

Location: Los Gatos, CA, USA

Remote: Flexible

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Project: MS Project, SharePoint Help Desk Management: kayako,
Footprint Library: ExLibris Aleph/SFX/Metalib/Primo, Admin: MediaWiki, Windows
Server, RedHat Linux

Résumé/CV: [http://natalie.vasquez.ws](http://natalie.vasquez.ws) Email:
natalie@vasquez.ws

------
rokiszb
I am a Backend PHP Engineer, 3 years of experience working with PHP 5,7, few
Laravel projects, but mainly just plain PHP on custom made frameworks, looking
for a remote opportunity.

Location: Vilnius, Lithuania. Remote: Yes Relocate: no

Technologies:HTML, CSS, PHP, JavaScript, ES6+,PostgreSQL, MySQL.

Resume: I just always send my Linkedin.

Email: rokas.lakstauskas@gmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/rokas-
lakstauskas-57229288/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rokas-
lakstauskas-57229288/)

Github: [https://github.com/rokiszb](https://github.com/rokiszb)

------
craigtp
Location: Liverpool, England

Remote: Yes (only remote)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, .NET Core, ASP.NET, SQL Server/MongoDB/EventStore,
CQRS/Event Sourcing, Azure/AWS.

Résumé/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/craigtp](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/craigtp)

Email: craig [at] craigtp.co.uk

Hi. I'm Craig. I'm a senior analyst developer with over two decades of
experience of a wide range of full life-cycle software projects. I focus
primarily, but not exclusively, on back-end development and architecture,
building distributed business systems mostly using CQRS & Event Sourcing
techniques.

------
thomas_moon
Location: New York

Remote: Willing

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Go, Javascript, HTML, CSS, React, Express, Node, PostgreSQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/h2sg85mkod3t4is/MunayyerResume.doc...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/h2sg85mkod3t4is/MunayyerResume.docx?dl=0)

Email: tmunayyer@gmail.com

Im a full stack developer with just over a year experience looking for my next
opportunity. I have recently learned Go as I am more interested in the
backend. At my most recent job where I joined as an individual contributor,
after a few months I was promoted to lead developer. I am open and willing to
explore any and all opportunities.

*formatting

------
guptakash96

      Hi! I am a Business Intelligence Analyst/ Data Analyst with 
      about 1 year USA experience in the relevant field.
      Location: Dallas, Texas, I am open to relocation anywhere 
      within USA
      Remote:Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, SAS, R, SQL, SPSS, Hadoop, Tableau, MS 
      Excel, Google Analytics, Adobe Analytics, Qlik Sense, 
      QResearch, Agile Methodologies.
      Résumé/CV:
     https://65c68dd2-bb98-424b-a7af-8660c76b358d.filesusr.com/ugd/cb9920_ebd674adec5a4aada58767bed60e0f27.pdf
      Email: axg170018@utdallas.edu

------
Evgeniuz

      Location: Ukraine
      Remote: yes, preferred
      Willing to relocate: no, but depends on company;
      Technologies: Go, JavaScript/TypeScript, Python, NodeJS, React, Django, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Docker, Kubernetes
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1kW28ngKjg4HIA48wyyj94x6kYP-SWsRl/view
      Email: evgeniyfilatov@gmail.com
    

My current position is a bit unstable due to lockdowns and quarantines, so I'm
looking for a more stable job right now. Have almost 10 years of industry
experience, worked remotely and within distributed team previously.

------
foobazzy
Hi, I am Manu Dwivedi. I have over 6 years of experience in various early
stage start-ups and consulting firms. I work with frameworks/tools across the
stack including React, Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, git and Docker. I like to
learn and teach something every day.

    
    
      Location: Bengaluru, India
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: React, Angular, Ruby on Rails, NodeJS (with some Docker, CI/CD and Product Management experience)
      Résumé/CV: https://manu29d.github.io/documents/ManuDwivedi_Feb2020.pdf
      Email: manu29.d [at] gmail

------
burnt_toast
Location: Augusta, Maine

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, ASP.NET Web API, JavaScript, TypeScript, Vue.js, Angular,
Hugo, Sass, PostgreSQL, Git, Docker.

Email: me@eddieabbondanz.io

Website: [https://eddieabbondanz.io/](https://eddieabbondanz.io/)

Github:
[https://github.com/EddieAbbondanzio](https://github.com/EddieAbbondanzio)

Full stack web developer with interests in UX, and design. Bachelors CS
degree, 2 years of industry experience, and 2 years of self-development. Have
launched several personal web apps in the past year using Vue.js, ASP.NET Core
Web API, and PostgreSQL.

------
adrianengsf
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Willing

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: FullStack, Node or Rails back, React front

Résumé/CV: [https://resume.io/r/KosKkET6h](https://resume.io/r/KosKkET6h)

Email: adrian.mui@gmail.com

Contact/TextMe: 312-714-8287

------
CiscoCodex
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Open

Technologies: C# | C++ | Java | NodeJS | JavaScript | HTML | CSS | Python

GitHub: [https://github.com/CiscoCodex](https://github.com/CiscoCodex)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/francisco-
rodriguez-174ba8172/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/francisco-
rodriguez-174ba8172/)

Email: ciscocodex@gmail.com

I'm looking for Jr/Mid level positions in either desktop or web development.
Ever since I started exploring Electron I found I like the fluidity of moving
between these two environments.

------
mwong068
Hello! I'm a Software Engineer looking for internship/junior dev positions.

Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, SQL, Javascript, React, HTML, CSS

Resume: [https://megan-wong.com/Megan%20W.%20Resume.pdf](https://megan-
wong.com/Megan%20W.%20Resume.pdf)

Email: mwong068@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mwong068/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mwong068/)

Website: [https://megan-wong.com/](https://megan-wong.com/)

------
ahmad_muzakkir
I'm a passionate software engineer interested in back-end systems. I used to
work on Android, now working with Go. I've worked on a number of open source
projects in Go.

Location: Malaysia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go, RESTful APIs, gRPC, SQL, NoSQL, Docker, Git, ElasticSearch

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ahmad-
muzakkir-90b31646/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ahmad-muzakkir-90b31646/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/AhmadMuzakkir](https://github.com/AhmadMuzakkir)

Email: ah.muzakkir [at] gmail.com

------
CagingRoyals
Location: Atlanta, GA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go, Python, Django, Bash, Linux, Docker, Git

Résumé/CV:
[https://samhofi.us/4c9e77e5a32d8777/SamuelHofiusResume.pdf](https://samhofi.us/4c9e77e5a32d8777/SamuelHofiusResume.pdf)

Email: sam [at] samhofi [dot] us

Github: [https://github.com/kf5grd/](https://github.com/kf5grd/)

I love learning new things, and sharing what I know with others. I'm looking
for something that can challenge me to continue learning, as well as improve
upon things I'm already familiar with.

------
gidan
I have strong experience in Javascript applications and beautiful user
interfaces.

I love to build great products.

I'm currently looking for part-time or full-time work.

    
    
      Location: France, Paris
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Javascript, React, CSS, Unix
      Résumé/CV: http://julesbou.net/cv.pdf (I need to update it, I've been working with the same company for the last 2.5 years).
      Email: jules.bous at gmail
      Website: http://julesbou.net
      Github: https://github.com/julesbou

------
jklopez29

      Location: Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: AWS, DigitalOcean, Linux, Ansible, Terraform, Packer, ELK stack, Zabbix, Docker, Nginx. 
      Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/jessica-lopez-55442549
      Email: jklopez@outlook.com or contact me over LinkedIn
    

8+ years working as System Administrator with the last 2 years as a DevOps
Engineer. Experience working in different environments from startups to large
enterprise. I enjoy learning new things and I'm eager to improve my DevOps
skills.

------
nashbra

      Location: Spain
      Remote: Yes, but I know it's not always an option
      Willing to relocate: Yes, why not
      Technologies: Security engineer, hardware hacking, fault injection, code review and crypto. As coding skills, Python, Java, bash. 
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/juan-novoa-8b275899
      Email: I would prefer being contacted by LinkedIn, thanks.
    

After my master's, I worked three years as security analyst of smartcards and
embedded devices. I am getting the OSCP so as to broaden my security
knowledge.

------
linasr
Location: Munich, Germany

Remote: yes, but it doesn't always work with hardware

Willing to relocate: not sure yet, maybe Switzerland

Technologies: I am FPGA designer with almost decade experience. I started with
Altera Quartus, but now work with Xilinx Vivado. I use VHDL and Verilog for
design, SystemVerilog for testbenches. Python, embedded C and C++ are used on
daily basis. I also write firmware for normal microprocessors and design
printed circuit board using KiCad. Notable projects: complete GigE Vision
camera and code for cryptomining ASIC.

Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/linasr

Email: contact me over linkedin please.

~~~
dijit
> maybe Switzerland

I am aware you're probably saying this because you're German and the Swiss are
German speaking (among other languages)-

However I recently visited my friends in Zurich (they are French) and they
indicated to me a level of Xenophobia I had not expected from such an advanced
country.

Obviously a few bad apples spoil the bunch in this regard but some of the
tales they told were not only shocking (such as selective enforcement of the
law in favour of Swiss) but also horrifying (such as people openly insulting
them in retail stores).

Obviously I was just visiting and did not experience anything such as this,
but I take them seriously.

This was also corroborated with an IRC friend of mine who happens to be Swiss.

Obviously I'm not trying to inform your opinion, but I would be remissed if I
didn't mention it given that it's specifically listed as a relocation option.

~~~
s3nnyy
I live in Zurich since 5 years and am German. I never experienced anything
like that. The Swiss are very polite and if you follow the rules, you will be
fine.

What people miss is that Zurich has more foreigners than London or Berlin. 40%
have no Swiss passport. It is actually the most international city in Europe.

------
imagination
Location: Chicago, IL USA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: no Technologies:

-Front-end: HTML5, CSS, SASS, Javascript, AngularJS, ReactJS EmberJS

-Back-end: Ruby on Rails, NodeJS , ExpressJS, Redis, Sidekiq, Wordpress, PHP

-Devops: AWS (EC2, S3, Route 53, DynamoDB, RDS), Heroku, Ngnix

-Test: Protractor, RSpec, Selenium

Resume: -Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/keithlgordon/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/keithlgordon/)
-Github: [https://github.com/keithgordon](https://github.com/keithgordon)

Email: keith(at)welovecode.co

------
shalzz
Hello! I'm Shaleen, I'm a Backend developer/Systems Engineer with 4+ years of
experience and love to work on challenging and innovative projects.

I have a background in Blockchain systems and Android apps as well as desktop
applications.

Location: Gurgaon, Haryana, India

Remote: Yes (Preferred)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Javascript, Node.js, Rust

Resume: [https://jain.sh/static/Resume.pdf](https://jain.sh/static/Resume.pdf)

Website: [https://shaleenjain.com/](https://shaleenjain.com/)

Email: shaleen@jain.sh || shaleen.jain95@gmail.com

------
tialys
Looking for remote contract work, and can help in particular with:

• iOS app architecture, build process/CI, etc.

• Rapid mobile app prototyping (native iOS or React Native)

• Custom internal tooling and web apps

• Helping teams transitioning to React Native

Location: Arizona / MST

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Swift, Obj-C, iOS, React, React Native, Javascript, Gatsby,
Ruby, Rails

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/daveisonthego/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/daveisonthego/)
\-- [https://iosdev.recipes/](https://iosdev.recipes/)

Email: hire@davelyon.net

------
kshah49
Location: Charlotte, NC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Android, Java, Kotlin, NodeJS, MongoDB, AWS-Lambda, DynamoDB,
React-native, Python, NoSQL, SQLite

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/kshitij-shah-
uncc/detail/overlay...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kshitij-shah-
uncc/detail/overlay-
view/urn:li:fsd_profileTreasuryMedia:\(ACoAABHwmdUByAws4Szr3GV390bi0yFMqGhAc-0,1584371947688\)/)

Email: kshah49@uncc.edu

Portfolio: [https://shahksh1011.github.io/](https://shahksh1011.github.io/)

------
mariocesar
Location : Bolivia UTC-04:00 / EDT

Remote : Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux, Python, Django, aiohttp, PostgreSQL, Docker, Ansible,
Linux, Vue.js, React.js, tailwindcsss, AWS Fargate, MongoDB

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mariocesar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mariocesar/)

Years of experience: 10+

[https://github.com/mariocesar](https://github.com/mariocesar)

[https://gist.github.com/mariocesar](https://gist.github.com/mariocesar)

~~~
mariocesar
mariocesar at humanzilla.com

------
kvzcanvas
Location: Berlin, Germany Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Go, Perl, Terraform, Kubernetes, Docker, helm, Postgres, Redis,
Aerospike

Résumé/CV: send me an Email

Email: kvzcanvas@gmail.com

I am a SRE/Developer with more than 10 years of experience. I have migrated
several companies to the cloud and mainly to Kubernetes. I have done fully
automated CI/CD. I am very cost conscious. As a programmer I have developed
several services in Go and in the past in Perl for high traffic products. I am
looking for a new company that I can join and enjoy. Please only contact from
companies directly.

------
tumblen
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes (preferred), Contract work preferred for now (but open-minded to
FT)

Willing to relocate: Unlikely but open-minded

Technologies: Full-stack development, Typescript, Javascript, React, Svelte,
HTML/CSS, MySQL, Postgres, NodeJS, Ruby, Java, Electron, Rubymotion, Android,
iOS, PHP, WordPress, Nginx, Redis, Design with Figma/Sketch/XD/PS

Résumé/CV: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/ya0y40ygjwpnxhd/nicky-
resume.pdf?d...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ya0y40ygjwpnxhd/nicky-
resume.pdf?d...).

Email: nhajal@gmail.com

------
boring_baduku
Location: San Jose, USA; Remote: Yes; Willing to relocate: Yes; Technologies:
Java, C++, SQL, Bash, Powershell, MSSQL Server, Linux, Git; Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/16ePVka1mc0z_8i162LiY1nQI...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/16ePVka1mc0z_8i162LiY1nQIPpxc9486XW2NyjnosKM/edit?usp=sharing)
Email: jayanth.h3gd3 at gmail dot com;

I am a backend Software Engineer with experience at a Hyperconvergence
company. Open to learning new tech, hard working.

------
novask
Location: Just about anywhere (currently in Huntsville, AL)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C#/.NET, ASP.NET Core 2+, no frontend preference between
Angular/Vue/React, Azure, Azure DevOps, basic pentesting tools + worked with
C/Python/Java exploits and payloads during OSCP

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/jason-
witte-0123456/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jason-witte-0123456/)

Email: jason.witte.uab@gmail.com

* I don't mind Dev or Pentesting inquiries, but would prefer entry-level or intermediate positions only

------
bolinich
Location: Roanoke, VA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, Node.js, Java, C, C#, Git, SQL

Resume/CV: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1L-7pPz-
VMbuPxdus5MNNDYHF...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1L-7pPz-
VMbuPxdus5MNNDYHFcUUL4D1iXynuMsLxILU/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: nbolin@vt.edu

I'm Nick, a recent grad with a BS in CS and an MA in History looking for
junior or entry-level positions in software dev. My previous internships have
been back-end or internal testing tools, but I'm willing (and excited) to
learn.

------
kumard
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, PHP/Laravel, JavaScript, Swift / iOS, AWS. Wordpress /
Woocommerce, Mysql/ DynamoDB / Firebase, PyTorch

I got a PhD in engineering (informatics related) in the bay area, but then
moved on to web and app development, and ran a startup using ml/data
science/web tech at scale. I have 6+ years of experience building web apps,
scaling backends on AWS/GCP, data science, and machine learning. Interested in
both startups and larger companies. Resume available on request.

Email: kumarmd@protonmail.com

------
jdmg718
Location: Bilbao, Spain

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS, Swift, Python, Reactive Swift, Keras, Time Series
Predictions

Résumé/CV: [http://javierdemart.in/cv](http://javierdemart.in/cv)

Email: javierdemartin@me.com

Website: [https://javierdemart.in](https://javierdemart.in)

Graduating in July, currently working as a freelance iOS developer & some
years of experience in other jobs and side projects. Telecommunications
Engineer, full knowledge of computer networks and Internet Protocol stack.

I'm looking for mid-level iOS Engineer positions.

------
instakill
Location: South Africa (GMT+2 timezone)

Remote: Yes (Have remote experience)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Not really techs, but some keywords for a ctr-f would be - UX,
user research, user testing, customer success

Email: brand [DOT] magnate [at] gmail

UX designer with a particular focus on user interviews. Have previously worked
extensively in various teams doing market and sentiment analysis. That
includes providing insights geared toward funnel optimization and general
usability, as well as reporting on trends and marketing response and
reception. The majority of my clients have been market leader companies.

------
pvel_ilin
Location: NYC Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, React/Redux, D3, Python,
Django, HTML5, CSS (Bootstrap, Material UI), Heroku

Résumé/CV: I'm Full Stack Software Engineer with ~4 years of experience.
Recently working on open source project about coronavirus:
[https://github.com/COVID-19-electronic-health-
system/Corona-...](https://github.com/COVID-19-electronic-health-
system/Corona-tracker) Looking forward to start dialog!

Email: pavel_ilin@yahoo.com

------
bitten

      Name: Aaron Harding
      Location: Amsterdam, NL
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: TypeScript, React
      Résumé/CV: aharding.co.uk/cv
      Email: aaron.thomas.harding@googlemail.com
    

hello! my name is Aaron, i am a front-end developer with 7 years of
experience. i love working on projects and with companies that make a
difference and have a positive impact on their communities. both a visual and
architect developer with experience on both sides of the front-end coin. feel
free to get in touch!

------
treve
Hi everyone!

I am a software engineer with 17 years of professional experience.

My primary focus is on API design and general software architecture on the
web.

I am strictly looking for contract-based work, so if you have a great project
and need extra help, I would love to know more! I work with several other
freelancers from our (now remote) office.

    
    
      Location: Toronto
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Typescript, Node.js, REST APIs, AWS
      Résumé/CV: https://evertpot.com/resume.html
      Email: evert@badgateway.net
    
      Email:

------
exabytenom
Location: Auckland, New Zealand (UTC+13)

Remote: Yes (on lockdown in New Zealand)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: .NET Core, C#, EF Core, SQL Server, Jenkins, Azure DevOps,
IdentityServer4, Azure Cloud

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/naumnaumovski](https://www.linkedin.com/in/naumnaumovski)

Email: naum@exabyte.co.nz

I'm an experienced C# developer having been freelance for the last 3 years. I
have experience in both greenfield and brownfield projects, setting up CI/CD
pipelines, cloud infrastructure automation on Microsoft Azure.

------
cynusx
Location: Barcelona, Spain

Remote: Preferable

Willing to relocate: Hell yes, if I can :)

Technologies: 8+ years as CTO/CPO; past 6 years as successful entrepreneur
starting the biggest Fintech lender in Spain. Recently retired from the
business for a personal break and to start another company but reconsidered
given the pending global economic crisis.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/lm2eneptehl2aby/2020%20Nicolas%20O...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/lm2eneptehl2aby/2020%20Nicolas%20Overloop.pdf?dl=0)

Email: noverloop@gmail.com

------
niqmk
Hi, I'm Michael, a mobile developer (iOS/Android) use native language
Objective-C/Swift/Java/Kotlin. Have an experiences for 8+ years in mobile
application industries.

Location: Jakarta, Indonesia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Optional

Technologies: Java, Kotlin, Swift, OC

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/htetyp1z9hbew24/Resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/htetyp1z9hbew24/Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Website: [https://www.crawloft.com](https://www.crawloft.com)

Email: niqmk@yahoo.com

Mobile Phone: +6281284919665

------
robertkingnz
Location: New Zealand

    
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Unlikely, mostly Contract focused
    
      Technologies: Angular, CSS, HTML, WebGL, nodejs, Cypress, Mysql, BigQuery, Algolia, Firebase, Python, Go, Maths, Google Cloud Platform, Kubernetes, docker
    
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1x74lUnQzquhsDQLUbqKouGCuEb9S4IM1Ol2ItmYQSGY/edit?usp=sharing
    
      Email: kingrobertking at gmail
    

(note, google code jam t-shirt winner, 3x New Zealand Programming Contest
winner)

------
tomklein

      Location: Dusseldorf, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: SF/NYC
      Technologies: NodeJS/JS, PHP, Python, HTML/(S)CSS, 
      Docker/Kubernetes, SQL/PostgreSQL/CQL, Java, Go & Rust (Beginner), ... & willing to learn more
      Resume/CV: https://linkedin.com/in/tom-klein
      Email: tom@kleinholding.com
    

Already worked on high scalable projects for startups and big multinational
companies. I always love to create something new and bring ideas in.

------
qdavid

      Location: France (Near Paris)
      Remote: Ok
      Willing to relocate: No
      Résumé/CD: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1U-aDpzib_pJyI87usbzdX_njgPH5J37F/view?usp=sharing
      Technologies: Python, Javascript(NodeJs, Vue), Rust
      Linkedin: https://www.linkedin.com/in/quentin-david-b69429140/
      Email: davidquentin24 [at] gmail <dot> com
    

I love to tackle new challenges and to learn. Currently teaching myself
FullStack with Express, MongoDB and Vue.

------
jaw
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Ruby, Rails (8+ years); JS, React; would be happy to learn
more Rust, Go, or whatever for the right project

Résumé/CV: [https://brokensandals.net/code/#professional-
experience](https://brokensandals.net/code/#professional-experience)

Email: jacobaw@gmail.com

I'm usually drawn to backend work, but can pitch in on front-end stuff when
necessary. I have about 9 years experience developing in a corporate
environment and 10 years before that of coding for fun.

------
darreld
Location: Gaithersburg, MD

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Python, PHP and C#. Linux, RDBMS. Weblogic, Tomcat.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/y6ocwipshkowt0h/DarrelDavis.pdf?dl...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/y6ocwipshkowt0h/DarrelDavis.pdf?dl=0)
linkedin.com/in/darreld

Email: darrel@davisware.net

Senior developer/technologist with broad background and excellent soft skills.
Lifelong learner enjoys new challenges and technologies and am also great at
dealing with customers and team building.

------
kellymore

      Location: Orlando, FL
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Front End: HTML, CSS, LESS, SCSS, Bootstrap, Material UI, JavaScript, React, Redux, Context API, TypeScript, React Native
      Backend: Node.js, Express, Knex, SQL, SQLite3, Postgres, REStful API
      Testing: React-Testing-Library, Cypress, Mocha, Jest
      
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/kemore/ && http://kellymore.me/portfolio/
      
      Email: moreira.kd@outlook.com

------
wchen02

      Location: Atlanta, GA
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: 
        Front End: 
          HTML5, CSS3, SASS, Bootstrap, JavaScript / ES6, 
          Vue.js, Vuex, TypeScript, jQuery
        Backend:
          Node.js, Express, Knex, SQL, SQLite3, Postgres,
          REStful API, Python, Java, Redis, MemCached
        Testing / Others:
          Cypress, Mocha, Jest, AWS, Docker, Kubernetea, GKE
      Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/wchen02
      Email: hi <a.t> wenshengchen <d.o.t> com

------
cabalamat
Location: Edinburgh, Scotland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Flask, Django, SQL, MongoDB, a bit of Javascript, Java

Email: cabalamat@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/cabalamat](https://github.com/cabalamat)

I've build a rapid development application in Python/Flask/MongoDB, see
<[https://github.com/cabalamat/frambozenapp>](https://github.com/cabalamat/frambozenapp>).

I'd be interested in gaining experience with TypeScript and front-end web
development.

------
silaskro
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Tableau, SQL, Stata, Advanced Excel

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/garima-g-
anand/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/garima-g-anand/)

Email: silaskro AT gmail

I am a business analyst looking for an internship or a full-time role. I have
a Masters in Economics, with prior experience in Content Marketing but have
self-learned data visualization using Tableau.

I'm passionate, flexible and looking to get a foot in the door at a startup
that will help me learn and grow.

------
welvin
Location: Philadelphia, PA

Remote: Remote or onsite

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java

Resume:
[https://ericbalawejder.com/resume/](https://ericbalawejder.com/resume/)

Email: eric.balawejder@protonmail.com

------
joeclark77
Location: Maine

Remote: Yes, please

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Python, JavaScript, SQL, Docker, etc. Security+ certified.

Résumé/CV: [https://joeclark-phd.github.io/assets/files/joeclark-
resume-...](https://joeclark-phd.github.io/assets/files/joeclark-
resume-2020.pdf)

Email: joe@joeclark.net

\---

Software and database developer with broad and deep experience (over 20 years
with many technologies). Ph.D. in information systems. I have a stable gov't
job and am looking to add about 20 hours per week freelance or contract work.

------
evangelosdotnl
Remote: Yes

Technologies: Java, Spring Boot, Python, PHP, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Web
Components, Angular, Jenkins, Docker, MongoDB, MySQL, Elastic Search,
Logstash, Kibana, Redis, Apache Kafka, Linux, Apache, Git, JIRA, Confluence.

Resume / CV / Portfolio: available upon request

Email: vaggdan[at]protonmail.com

Since 2014, I am offering custom Mobile, Software, and Web Application
development consulting in order to build world-class applications, tailored to
your needs, that is built with love.

Would you like to have a chat? Hit me up @ vaggdan[at]protonmail.com

------
comfymatrix
I’m an ML engineer (was) and am looking for contract work during this time. In
previous I also worked as a sysadmin and a python engineer. I’ve experience
managing large servers and AWS. I also have experience in optimization and
love hard problems. MSc in CS

Location: GMT Remote: Yes (ONLY) Willing to relocate: No. Technologies:
Python, PyTorch, Sklearn, Postgress, Mongo, AWS Resumé/CV: I wish to remain
anonymous on here so please use my email and I’ll get back to you. Email:
kl3u4z+a3od9aa48ibiw@sharklasers.com

------
pauliusz
Hello! We're a team of two software engineers, each with 14+ years of
experience. We are based in Vilnius, Lithuania (EU).

Our most recent projects were done using React Native and React for the
frontend, Flask and Vert.x for the backend.

Location: Vilnius, Lithuania, EU

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (Flask, Django, Pandas, Apache Airflow), Java (Vert.x,
Spring etc.), JS (React, React Native), AWS, Docker, PostgreSQL, MySQL,
Elasticsearch, Kafka.

Website: [http://codemates.co/](http://codemates.co/)

Email: paulius@codemates.co

------
erchwe
Mechanical Engineering student with several years of programming experience
looking for opportunities in electro-mechanical and systems design and
research.

Location: Dayton, OH

Remote: Open

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: MATLAB, Python, HTML/CSS/JavaScript, ANSYS, AutoCAD/SolidWorks,
LabVIEW, Linux/Bash, GIS, C++. Also have strong soldering and technical
writing skills.

Resume: [http://www.linkedin.com/in/eric-
wengerd](http://www.linkedin.com/in/eric-wengerd) Email: wengerd.2 at
wright.edu

------
jcpsimmons
Location: Orange County, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (west coast/southwest)

Technologies: React, JavaScript, ES6, Webpack, Babel, Node, AWS, Google Cloud
Platform, HTML, CSS, Bootstrap, MaterialUI

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/19BeMdQ7-JLcCD04Ye5KsHN64rCF...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/19BeMdQ7-JLcCD04Ye5KsHN64rCFPuxQ-/view?usp=sharing)

Email: jcpsimmons@gmail.com

Portfolio: [https://jcsdesign.me/](https://jcsdesign.me/)

------
mbielski
Location: Sacramento, CA - US

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, .NetCore, SQL

SO Profile:
[https://stackoverflow.com/story/michaelgbielski](https://stackoverflow.com/story/michaelgbielski)

LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/in/michaelgbielski

Email: michael_bielski [at] yahoo [dot] com

\----------------------------------

Experienced developer with 20+ years of both front and back end work. I'm
primarily focused on the back end these days and make my home in the MS stack.
Permanent, full-time work only, no contracts of any type.

------
nightwatcher
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Only after the pandemic calms down

Technologies: Python, Terraform, Prometheus, Consul, Ansible/Saltstack/Chef,
Flask, AWS

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/nabarunchatterjee/my-humble-
cv/blob/maste...](https://github.com/nabarunchatterjee/my-humble-
cv/blob/master/resume.pdf)

Email: nabarun.chatterjee@gmail.com

Recent Work: [https://coronavirus.nabarun.io](https://coronavirus.nabarun.io)

------
birbcoon
I am an upcoming graduate with a BS in Computer Information Systems. Currently
about to attend Springboards Machine Learning class at the end of April while
society is shut down

    
    
      Location: GA, USA
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: have experience in Java, Javascript, ReactJS, basic Python, MySQL, MongoDB
    
      Résumé/CV: email me and i can provide it
    
      Github: https://www.github.com/birbcoon
    
      Email: russellandy98@gmail.com

------
RangerScience
Location: Venice, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: To SF/Bay

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, JS/React, Scala/Spark, Terraform/AWS; Python, Go,
Java, C/C++, C#...

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/nick-
barone-6919425/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nick-barone-6919425/)

Email: nicktbarone@gmail.com

Particularly interested in any post-sales technical roles (solutions
architect, customer engineer, etc), and immediate short-term hourly contracts
(Covid has led to me being underemployed)

------
andytom

      Location: Bologna, Italy
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies:
        DevOps: AWS, Ansible, Artifactory, CircleCI, Docker, Git, Helm, Jenkins, Kubernetes, Prometheus, Terraform, Travis-CI
        Programming: Bash, Go, Perl, Python, Ruby, Rust, SQL
        Applications: Apache HTTP Server, ElasticSearch, MySQL, Nginx, PostgreSQL, Redis
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/andytom/ (CV also available via email)
      Email: andy.tom@gmail.com

------
ffmike

      Location: Indiana USA
      Remote: Yes 
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Ruby/Rails, AWS, engineering management
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/mike-gunderloy-47bba4143/
      Email: MikeG1@larkfarm.com
    

I've done everything from lead developer to VPE to Engineering manager to
architect. Working for a little medical company now, but our work is not on
the critical path to pandemic fighting so we probably won't last.

------
alex996
Location: Montreal, QC (Canada)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Canada: AB, BC, ON)

Technologies: JavaScript/ES6+, TypeScript, Node.js, Express, GraphQL,
PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, Firebase, RabbitMQ, Docker, Kubernetes, React,
Vue.js, Webpack, Babel

Resume: [https://github.com/alex996](https://github.com/alex996) (will send CV
upon request)

Email: alexnezhynsky@gmail.com

YouTube channel:
[https://youtube.com/c/CodeRealm](https://youtube.com/c/CodeRealm)

------
camilovj
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/camilovj/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/camilovj/)

    
    
      - Location: Colombia
    
      - Remote: Yes
    
      - Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      - Technologies: JavaScript, ES6+, Node.js, Express, React.js, PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, Bootstrap, AWS, Python.
    
      - Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/camilovj/
    
      - Email: mrdoom.official@gmail.com

------
ianwalter
I'm a full-stack web developer / manager with over 10 years of experience who
lost his job today.

Location: Avon, CT, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not normally, but at this point, maybe

Technologies: JavaScript, Node.js, Vue.js, React, Go, Elixir, PostgreSQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://storage.googleapis.com/moonlightwork/prod/user-10476...](https://storage.googleapis.com/moonlightwork/prod/user-10476/d8d3014a-b3b3-4741-5685-0b2c2178196d/Ian-
Walter-resume.pdf)

Email: public@iankwalter.com

------
vaggdan
SEEKING WORK

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Java, Spring Boot, Python, PHP, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Web
Components, Angular, Jenkins, Docker, MongoDB, MySQL, Elastic Search,
Logstash, Kibana, Redis, Apache Kafka, Linux, Apache, Git, JIRA, Confluence.

Resume / CV / Portfolio: available upon request

Email: vaggdan[at]protonmail.com

Rate: €75

Since 2014, I am offering custom Mobile, Software, and Web Application
development consulting in order to build world-class applications, tailored to
your needs, that is built with love.

Would you like to have a chat? Hit me up @ vaggdan[at]protonmail.com

------
sydeaka
Location: Dallas, TX, USA

Remote: Yes (preferred actually), but also available to travel if needed

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: My background is in math and statistics. I have experience in R
and python programming, big data skills (SQL, Hadoop, Spark), cloud computing
(AWS), and advanced analytics (statistics, machine learning, neural networks,
etc).

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sydeakawatson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sydeakawatson/)

Email: korelasidata@gmail.com

------
vouhardy
Hey! I am Can, a senior software developer who's especially into creative and
public benefit projects

    
    
      Location: London, United Kingdom
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: -
    
      Technologies: 
        TypeScript, Nodejs, Python, C++, Swift
        React, Preact, Vue, Redux, Mobx, Canvas, SwiftUI, Tenserflow/Magenta, JUCE
        PostgreqSQL, Mongodb, Firebase
        Google Cloud Platform, Heroku
    
      Résumé/CV: http://ince.io/CI_CV.pdf
      Email: can@ince.io

------
SiDevesh
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Full Stack and have worked on Backend, Frontend, Mobile apps,
IoT. Backend: Ruby + rails, nodejs + express Frontend - Web: reactjs Mobile
apps: React Native, Flutter IoT: esp8266, esp32, Arduino, Prism platform
([https://prismos.dev](https://prismos.dev), built in house)

Email: me@sidevesh.com

Resume:
[https://sidevesh.com/public/resume.pdf](https://sidevesh.com/public/resume.pdf)

------
jeffhappily
I'm Jeff from Malaysia. I've been writing code professionally for 3 years. I'm
having interest in Programming Language Theory, Type Theory and Program
Analysis in particular.

    
    
      Location: Selangor, Malaysia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Haskell, TypeScript
      Résumé/CV: https://resume-jeffhappily.s3.amazonaws.com/jeff.pdf
      Email: goodboy96@live.com.my
      Github: https://github.com/jeffhappily

------
giandvd
\- Location: Uppsala, Sweden

\- Remote: Yes, exclusively.

\- Willing to relocate: Yes.

\- Technologies: AWS, Terraform, NodeJS, PHP, React, HTML5, JS, Python, Java,
C++, Qt, Perl, Jenkins, Zabbix, networking. Familiar with Kubernetes, Google
Cloud.

\- Résumé/CV: [https://mutex.es/resume.pdf](https://mutex.es/resume.pdf)

\- Email: giandvd@mutex.es

Best at DevOps, great at coding, was technical cofounder of a startup so I'm
happy wearing any and all hats: software engineer, systems administrator, QA,
and customer support.

------
alexanderjbuck

      Location: Baltimore, MD
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes (Southern California (preferred), Bay Area, NYC)
      Technologies: Java, SQL, Linux, Docker
      Résumé/CV: https://1drv.ms/w/s!Aq3bHD_1yf2h-T-13s8syFdU_F25
      Email: alexanderjbuck@gmail.com
    

I generally work on Java backends, I have also have done some interesting work
with vehicle classification and personnel scheduling. Have also learned R,
Rust and React for various projects.

------
Arelius
Location: San Francisco, CA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, only for exceptional oppertunities.

Technologies: C++, Rendering, Vulkan, DX12, Cuda, Javascript

Résumé/CV:
[https://scatteredray.com/Resume.pdf](https://scatteredray.com/Resume.pdf)

Email: Indy@ScatteredRay.com

Video Game Graphics Engineer with a lot of experience. Also a generalist with
lots of diverse experience, (low-level optimization through web-stack) Looking
for interesting opportunities with opportunity for high-impact(Not only in
gamedev).

~~~
Jaxkr
Bro your resume link goes to a local IP address

~~~
Arelius
That's what I get for blindly copy and pasting. Thanks for the comment, fixed.

------
sniper911
Location: Atlanta, GA. Remote: Yes. Willing to relocate: Yes. Technologies:
JS(+ES6), React, Babel, Webpack, Typescript, Node.js, Express, PostgreSQL,
MongoDB, Cassandra, Jest, Enzyme, Supertest, CircleCI, Agile/Scrum, Jira,
Trello, Heroku, AWS EC2, Docker LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/alex-
khristof/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alex-khristof/) email:
aleks.khristof@gmail.com

------
gardnr
Location: New Zealand (US Citizen)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now.

Technologies: java, node, php, docker, ansible, typescript, react, react
native, postgres, mysql, aws.
[https://github.com/gardner](https://github.com/gardner)

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1_z0TVuOjex8COWyfBZcdW1J7...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1_z0TVuOjex8COWyfBZcdW1J7MRx0hOvIEIBG0lv9FrU)

Email: gardner@bickford.nz

------
vgatherps
Location: Guangzhou [US citizen]

Remote: Open

Willing to relocate: Shenzhen, Hong Kong

Technologies: C, C++, Rust, Python

Website: vgatherps.github.io

Résumé: On request

email: <profile_name>@gmail.com

ABOUT: I'm an experienced low-latency trading developer. I've designed and
built server infrastructure with response times below 5 microseconds at the
99th percentile, as well as strategies trading on said platform.

My expertise is in high-performance computing, with a focus on networking and
server infrastructure. I can work on improving the performance of your
server/trading infrastructure.

------
shostack
=== Marketing & Marketing Operations Leader ===

Location: Redwood City, CA

Remote: Yes, with experience building and managing remote teams.

Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity.

Technologies: A large swath of the most popular Martech/Adtech platforms
including: Google and FB Ads (and others), various bid management platforms,
GA, Adobe Analytics, Salesforce and other ESPs/CRMs, Google Tag Manager, GAM,
Looker, etc.

If I haven't used it yet, I can self-train and lead trainings for others.
Experience not just as an end user, but as the person owning the strategy,
budget and martech roadmap. I've led configuration and setup of complex and
large-scale integrations, supporting processes, etc. in close collaboration
with Data Science, Product, and Engineering teams. My creative outlet is
building beautiful dashboards and tools in Google Sheets/Excel that empower my
teams and leadership with insights and automation. I'm not an engineer, but
can code and often serve as the translator between engineering and marketing
or other business functions.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaelshostack/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaelshostack/)

Email: michael.shostack@gmail.com

\---------------------------

Bio: Driven marketing and marketing operations leader with 15 years experience
building and leading cross-functional teams that deliver measurable results
across the tech and digital media landscape. My focus is architecting the
strategy, technical systems, content, and processes to market at scale. I
support my teams by nurturing a culture of testing, learning and collaboration
to help them stay ahead of the rapidly changing marketing landscape. Deep
expertise in lead generation, SaaS marketing, SEM, social, display, analytics,
marketing automation, and content marketing.

Looking For: Leadership and management roles dealing with some aspect of the
marketing/advertising landscape, whether that's on a company's marketing team,
or working on/with product teams at a martech/adtech company. My ideal role
has me deeply involved in the technical and analytical aspects of marketing
and leading high-performance teams that do the same.

------
jbreitbart
I am an HPC engineer, who is currently working in the embedded/automotive
area.

    
    
      Location: Germany, Stuttgart
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Most likely not outside of Germany
      Technologies:
        - C++, Go, a bit of Rust
        - Embedded middleware, OS kernel, hardware debugger
        - OpenMP, MPI, CUDA (your usual HPC stuff)
      Résumé/CV: https://jensbreitbart.de
      Email: please click on the "Contact me" link on my homepage

------
theeprince

      Location: NYC
      Remote: Remote / Onsite
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: JavaScript, React, Svelte, Node.js, WebRTC, Three.js, RTMP, Ruby on Rails, Linux, git, Docker
      Résumé/CV: https://jaydgoss.github.io/resume.pdf
      Email: jaygoss@gmail.com
    

Expertise in implementing complex UI, animations, video, and social
interaction 10 years of experience as a full-stack JavaScript developer
building web and native applications.

------
skyriser

      SEEKING WORK | Montreal, Canada | Remote/Freelance
      Technologies: iOS/macOS, Objective-C/Swift
      Web: http://chriscomeau.com
      Resume/CV: http://chriscomeau.com/resume
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau
      GitHub: https://github.com/chriscomeau
      Portfolio: https://github.com/chriscomeau/Portfolio
      Email: chris.comeau@skyriser.com

------
ibrarani

      Location: New York, NY
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Salesforce, Hubspot, Zendesk, JIRA/Confluence, HTML, CSS
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LGRkU70-0CjRQgv-aUrSLSr_JcvxVO-E41CrGILlWTw/edit?usp=sharing
      Email: ibrahim.rani@gmail.com
    

Hard-working business guy with background in sales and operations at SaaS
companies. Looking for all kinds of interesting opportunities.

------
techaddict009

      Location: Rajkot - India
      Remote: Yes 
      Willing to relocate: Yes but need time
      Technologies: SEO
      Résumé/CV: Don't have resume but sharing protects which I grew from ground 0 to large: cryptoground.com quotes.pub and also worked on SEO of spaceotechnologies.com, theappuruz.com 
      Email: mail@vivek.be
    

Currently I am working mostly on amazon affiliate site but due to corona that
has been affected. So trying to take up some good project.

------
bbarou
Location: La Rochelle, France Remote: yes Willing to relocate: yes
Technologies: Expert in transact-SQL , SSIS, SSRS, some know-how in C#,
Python, Talend Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/joël-c-664095147/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/joël-c-664095147/)
Email: bbarou at gmail

20 years of experience Looking for a job as Project Manager, Database
Developer or Business Intelligence developer

------
emilearthur
Into Data Science, Machine Learning, Data & Business Analytics, AI and
everything data

\- Location: Accra, Ghana

\- Remote: Yes

\- Willing to relocate: Yes

\- Technologies: Python, R, GCP, SQL, Pytorch

\- Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1aHfUa_s57jRgv0hpaiiNBaSEqR...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1aHfUa_s57jRgv0hpaiiNBaSEqRdeQENo)

\- Email: Frederickauthur@hotmail.com

\- Github repo:
[https://github.com/FredrickEmile](https://github.com/FredrickEmile)

------
karan171996
Location: Delhi, India Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
React, NodeJS, Javascript, Python, MySQL (with some Kubernetes & AWS , CI/CD
experience) Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1TjKLLryLojWY6bMILcFC1ppXe1R...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1TjKLLryLojWY6bMILcFC1ppXe1R3tJU4/view?usp=sharing)
Email: krnsngh38@gmail.com

------
derekjj
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/derekjjohnston/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/derekjjohnston/)

Location: Durham Region, Ontario, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not to start

Technologies: VueJS/NuxtJS, Ruby on Rails, Flutter, also touched on many
others...

Résumé/CV:
[https://derekjohnston.ca/DerekJohnstonNoCell.pdf](https://derekjohnston.ca/DerekJohnstonNoCell.pdf)

Email: Derek@DerekJohnston.ca

------
samschooler
I am a Frontend + Mobile Engineer with a passion for design, unit tests, and
startups. Enjoys building things that matter with teams that care.

    
    
      Location: Denver, CO
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: React, React Native, Typescript, Javascript, Node, Docker, Linux
      Résumé/CV: https://samschooler.com/resume.pdf https://linkedin.com/in/samschooler
      Email: hire@samschooler.com

------
heshiebee
Hi! I'm an experienced project manager looking for a developer position.

Location: Brooklyn/NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby On Rails, Sinatra, JavaScript, React, Redux, HTML, CSS,
SQL, Sap B1, SSIS

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/brody-resume](http://bit.ly/brody-resume)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/heshiebrody](https://www.linkedin.com/in/heshiebrody)

Email: 4hbrody@gmail.com

------
iamcurious
Generalist engineer that loves to make processes friendlier.

Location: Uruguay (New York time zone)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: C#, Haskell, Javascript, Typescript, Node, React, Sketchapp,
Adobe Xd, CSS, SVG, DesignOps, Design Systems, Linux, NixOS, bash, LaTeX.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1yu7kifutkj_tGD0O5v1VQeVXIjc...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1yu7kifutkj_tGD0O5v1VQeVXIjc4yQcj/view?usp=sharing)

Email: See cv

------
aesouthammavong
Location: Chicago, IL, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, React, React-Native, Redux, Node.js, Express,
PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, Firebase, HTML, CSS, AWS, Git

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/aaronsouthammavong/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aaronsouthammavong/)

Email: ae.southammavong@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/aaronsomo](https://github.com/aaronsomo)

------
mikedotty
Location: Cyprus, Europe

Remote: Yes, timezones UTC+6 to UTC-6

Willing to relocate: Prefer not to, but open to discussion

Technologies: As the requirements dictate. Most of my programming experience
is with Unices, C, Clojure, Go, Python. Most of SRE experience is with
Terraform. Software architecture experience is with a clear head, Markdown and
domain ontology (aka model).

CV: [https://mikedotty.com/cv/](https://mikedotty.com/cv/)

Email: hr@mikedotty.com

------
Avalaxy
Location: Rotterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, .NET, Azure, ASP.NET, SQL Server, Power BI, Python, scitkit,
pandas, Data Science, Machine Learning, Distributed Systems, Chatbots

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/leoncullens/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/leoncullens/)

Email: leoncullens at gmail.com

I have a background as a software engineer and am nowadays doing a lot of data
engineering and data science work.

------
em-bee
Location: european, living in china

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: not at this time. maybe in the future

Technologies: Linux, frontend and backend webdevelopment, prototyping.

Résumé/CV: on request (20 years experience with web development, team lead,
CTO)

Email: see profile.

I am open to remote part time contract opportunities (up to 30 hours) as a
senior developer, teamlead, CTO, trainer or mentor

I am also able to build up a development team for you here in china, to help
you enter the chinese market or take advantage of chinese resources.

------
dniquette16
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/dniquette](http://www.linkedin.com/in/dniquette)

Location: San Diego, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C, C++, Scala, Java, MySQL, HTML, CSS, Git, Jira,
Confluence, Linux/Unix, MacOS

Resume: Available upon request

Email: dniquette16@gmail.com

I am going to be graduating in the summer with Bachelor's degrees in CS and
Physics. I am looking for an opportunity to learn and contribute to
interesting work!

------
jurgenwerk
Location: Ljubljana, Slovenia

Remote: Yes (remote only)

Technologies: Ember.js, Ruby on Rails, Elixir

Blog: [https://codeandtechno.com](https://codeandtechno.com)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jurglic/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jurglic/)

Email: matic@jurglic.si

Experienced full stack web developer looking for new opportunities. Excellent
communicator. Fun to work with. Able to lead teams.

------
dankauf
Looking for a remote senior dev position.

Location: Austin, TX Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Maven, Python, JavaScript, SQL (Oracle & SQL Server),
Velocity, BASH/Shell Scripting, Linux, Git, SVN and CVS Version Control, XML,
SQL, PHP, C, JIRA Issue Tracking, Agile Development Cycle, Eclipse IDE, Storm
distributed computing framework, Titan distributed database, Salesforce Apex.

Email: DanielKaufmanConsulting@gmail.com

------
tevinmc
Hi My name is Tevin, I am currently looking for Fullstack positions

Location: Brooklyn,New York

Remote: Willing

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: JavaScript(ESNext), Node/Express,NoSQL, SQL, HTML5,
CSS,Java,React, REST,GraphQL, TDD(Jest, Supertest, Enzyme),

Résumé/CV:

[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1zxLF9rqTM0kI68Gd2-DA4Bn4e9L...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1zxLF9rqTM0kI68Gd2-DA4Bn4e9LuU85Z/view?usp=sharing)

Email: tevinmcquilkin@gmail.com

------
lucasarruda
Full-stack Senior Software Engineer with over 10 years of experience.

Location: Brazil (Remote)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: In the future

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Java, Javascript, GraphQL, React, Redis,
PostgreSQL, SQL, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV: [https://lucasarruda.com](https://lucasarruda.com) or
[https://linkedin.com/in/arrudalucas](https://linkedin.com/in/arrudalucas)

email: lucasarruda at gmail

------
jczhang

      Location: Los angeles
      Role: Product Manager
      Willing to relocate: Potentially
      Technologies: Former front-end engineer (React, Node, SQL)
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/jayseezhang
      Email: jaysee.zhang@gmail.com
    

Hi! I'm a former front-end developer and analytics consultant with a
background in statistics who's interested in product roles within the LA area.

------
corneaten
Location: Paris area, France

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C, Java, OCaml, Flask for web development, Android on
mobile. I worked on various stuff, be it compilers, machine learning or
reverse engineering.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1HW_R9oF_fov6uXN-w8R81DblEvq...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1HW_R9oF_fov6uXN-w8R81DblEvqu4oOe/view?usp=sharing)

E-mail: ebtaleb@pm.me

------
jivings
Freelancer looking for client work. I specialize in web dev, with a focus on
helping clients take their products from just the idea stage all the way to
launch.

    
    
      Location: Thailand
      Remote: Yes
      Tech:
        * Node.js, React, Redux, Gatsby
        * REST, GraphQL, expressjs, Apollo, Apache, NGINX
        * Mongo, Postgres, mySQL, Redis, ElasticSearch
      Website: https://squarecat.io
      Email: hi@squarecat.io

------
TBev2391
Location: Denver, CO

Remote: Currently yes, but very open to on-site roles.

Willing to relocate: Only around the Greater Denver Area (ie: Boulder, Golden,
Denver)

Technologies: python (sklearn, pandas, numpy, science stack), postgresql,
graphql, REST, data science, machine learning

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1cQyqS9p3vuqtqoWfl2sq9a28TV...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1cQyqS9p3vuqtqoWfl2sq9a28TVj-7iA2)

Email: taybeever@gmail.com

------
bennyyphamm
Hi my name is Benny, I'm a recent graduate looking for any new grad Software
Engineering positions.

Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Willing

Willing to relocate: Seattle, WA or Southern California

Technologies: Python, C++, Java, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, React, Swift,
Git/Github (See resume for more)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bennypham/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bennypham/)

Email: benny.npham@gmail.com

------
J_cst

      Location: Italy
      Remote: Y
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Digital transformation / Project 
      management / People management
      Résumé/CV:costantini.pw
      Email: j@costantini.pw
    

I can manage and coordinate people within organizations/businesses and help
them to better understand and use technology. With those skills I help
businesses and orgs to reach their business goals.

------
guosamuel
Location: New York, NYC

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, React Hooks, Gatsby, Javascript, Redux, Semantic UI,
Semantic UI React, MirageJS, Ruby on Rails, Ruby, SQL, PostgreSQL, HTML, CSS,
Git

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1TTU416RFGRcUqgEG-
hmxOw3VWXO...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1TTU416RFGRcUqgEG-
hmxOw3VWXO6L1JA/view?usp=sharing)

Email: guosamuel1114@gmail.com

------
stets
Location: US, Ohio / EST Remote : Yes Willing to Relocate: No Technologies:
Linux, AWS, Terraform, Lambda, Docker Python, Flask, Django, Laravel,
Postgres, VueJS Résumé: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/stetson-
blake-31635252/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/stetson-blake-31635252/) YoE: ~7
Contact: stetson@heliositservices.com

------
Sparkenstein
Location: Pune, India.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: If company is offering Visa.

Technologies: Nodejs, React, Vue, Electron, Typescript, Postgres, Mongodb,
Graphql, AWS, Gcloud etc.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1gR5l4PAscexn3J0_OvAjOBCkAB...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1gR5l4PAscexn3J0_OvAjOBCkAB-1ZdhV)

Email: prabhanjan@fosslife.com

Visit [https://fosslife.com](https://fosslife.com)

------
abbeymasters
Location: Portland, OR

    
    
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: 
    

\- Languages: JavaScript, HTML, CSS

\- Environments/Frameworks: Node.js, Express, Mongoose, React, Redux

\- Databases: MongoDB, Firebase, PostgreSQL

\- Testing Suites: Q-Unit, Jest

\- CI: Travis

\- Other: Github, Heroku, VSCode, Sublime Text, Adobe Creative Suite, Pair/Mob
Programming

    
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/abbeymasters/
    
      Email: abbeykmasters@gmail.com

------
sandhundred
Location: Eastern Time

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Python, JavaScript, Java

Resume/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1JrWVV_nTfXyQPdqdjxyJv7rY...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1JrWVV_nTfXyQPdqdjxyJv7rYm6szztdk6TugbdoLghU/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: sandy.vanderbleek@gmail.com

I'm available for $10/hr currently. I have over a decade of experience, it's a
good deal.

------
zakokor
I'm Gonzalo from Colombia, last year a made a project to learn ReactJS and
DJango and now I looking for an opportunity to work and come back to build
software again.

Location: Colombia Remote: yes Willing to relocate: no Technologies: Java,
ReactJS, Django. Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/zakokor](https://github.com/zakokor) Email:
zakokor@gmail.com

------
miss_cheese
Hello! I'm a full-stack developer with a few months of engineering and years
of developer relations experience.

    
    
      Location: New York City
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Javascript, Ruby, Rails, React, React Native, HTML/CSS
      Résumé/CV: https://learn.co/natalie-galligan/resume
      Email: nat DOT galligan AT Gmail DOT com

------
finnkauski
Location: London UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Rust, Data & applied ML (see CV and Github)

Résumé/CV: [http://finnkauski.com](http://finnkauski.com)

Email:

------
brianjerez
Location: Bogota, Colombia Remote: Yes Willing to Relocate: Yes

Tech that I use: C# .Net Core, Js, Angular

Tech that I'd like to use: C, C++, Rust

Junior web developer with one year of experience, a lot of time spent during
my teens toying around with a lot of technologies, I'm always looking for ways
to improve my craft and make better decisions, I'm passionate for low level
related things although I know nothing about the topic.

Email: brianjerezbaez@gmail.com

------
marshallhelenm
Location: Edmonds, WA Remote: Ok Willing to relocate: Within Greater Seattle
Area Technologies: Ruby on Rails, SQL, JavaScript, React, Redux Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1bFmhRxkOIp2QFn2qBkZ9eLNd4lU...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1bFmhRxkOIp2QFn2qBkZ9eLNd4lUkNojc/view)
Email: marshallhelenm@gmail.com

------
arthur-st
Location: Riga, Latvia

Remote: Yes. I have prior remote/distributed work experience.

Willing to relocate: Yes, after the pandemic crystallises.

Technologies: SQL, NoSQL, R (tidyverse, caret, Shiny), Python (pandas, scikit-
learn, Dash), Scala (minimal), Jupyter, H2O, Tableau, AWS/GCP, Unix/Linux

Résumé/CV: Details over email, in brief - lead data scientist (full stack +
team management) with international fintech experience.

Emai: arthur_st {at] fastmail /dot) com

------
scotato
Location: Birmingham, Al

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Open to it

Technologies: JavaScript, React, GraphQL, Apollo, NodeJS

Website: [https://goldilocks.design](https://goldilocks.design)

Résumé/CV: available on request

Email: scott@goldilocks.design

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/scotato](https://www.linkedin.com/in/scotato)

About: Digital Product Design & Engineering, specializing in Design Systems &
UI/UX

------
hagg3n
Location: São Paulo, Brazil.

Remote: Only.

Willing to relocate: Negative.

Technologies: Rails, React, Go.

Résumé/CV: [https://arthur.crz.li](https://arthur.crz.li)

Email: arthur@corenzan.com

------
spitfire
Looking for remote data science contract work.

Location: Victoria, Canada

Remote: Yes, remote only.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Usual data scientist stacks, Linux (since 1995!), AWS.

    
    
      Machine learning: Tensorflow, Sklearn, pytorch, Mathematica.
      
      languages: Python, shell, postgres/SQL, scala, Mathematica, Numerous langs throught
      
      frameworks: Django, Scala/Spark, Python/Numpy/Pandas, +others throught the years.
    

Email: in profile.

------
moralestapia
Location: Guadalajara, México.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Probably, yes

Technologies: Very deep knowledge of Node.js and the JS ecosystem (libuv, V8,
NaN, ...); C/C++; HPC and CUDA; Scientific Visualization; Math (good w/ Linear
Algebra and a love for Geometry and Topology) and a background in Genomics and
Bioinformatics.

CV: [https://moralestapia.com/CV.pdf](https://moralestapia.com/CV.pdf)

Email: hn @ moralestapia.com

------
meghnar57
Healthcare technology Executive working at the intersection of Healthcare,
Biotech, Technology and Business.

Location: San Francisco/India Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: AWS, Salesforce Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/meghnaranpuria/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/meghnaranpuria/)
Email: Meghnar57@gmail.com

~~~
manav
I might be interested. Sending you an email.

------
ak212
Location: New York, NY

Remote: Either

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Full Stack

Lang:JavaScript, Typescript, Ruby, SQL

Frameworks/Libraries: React(16.9+)/Redux, Node.js, Express, Rails

DB: SQLite, PostgreSQL, MondoDB,Mongoose, FQL FuanaDB

Cloud: Digital Ocean, Netlify, AWS Lambda

Résumé/CV: [https://tinyurl.com/resumeSE](https://tinyurl.com/resumeSE)

Email: KirbyAugustus@gmail.com

[http://augustuskirby.com/](http://augustuskirby.com/)

------
monktastic1
Location: Austin, TX.

Remote: Yes, only.

Technologies: C/C++, Java, Python, Scala, Go, Docker, Kubernetes, various
cloud, machine learning, lots of others.

Experience: 16 years total at Google, Amazon, Oracle, Microsoft, others.
Please reach out for résumé.

Email: monktastic.prasad@gmail.com

Looking for folks driven by kindness and a mission to alleviate suffering
(more directly than the average tech company). Good at building software, but
interested in moving into data problems.

------
JasonHarrison
Hi, I am a Junior CS student seeking a summer 2020 internship. I have
experience with JavaScript/TypeScript, React, Python, and Docker/Kubernetes.

Location: Philadelphia, PA / South NJ, US

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: TypeScript/JavaScript, React, Python, Docker, Kubernetes

Résumé:
[https://www.jasonharrison.us/Resume.pdf](https://www.jasonharrison.us/Resume.pdf)

Email: me (at) jason harrison (dot) us

------
langager
Location: Boulder, Co

Remote: Yes (office in Boulder/Denver area is cool too)

Willing to relocate: Nope

Technologies: Typescript, Node.js, Go, GraphQL, gRPC, Postgres, Kafka,
Redshift, Microservices

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ZJEYQa_u4kkLAcD8O96HmDGUd22...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ZJEYQa_u4kkLAcD8O96HmDGUd22MB4Xp/view?usp=sharing)

Email: christopher.langager@gmail.com

------
thejburger
Award-winning UI/UX Designer with agency, government, enterprise, gaming, and
start-up experience looking for next role preferably in tech.

Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: UI/UX, Visual, Product Design

Résumé/CV:
[https://files.cargocollective.com/277971/NuernbergerJoshua_R...](https://files.cargocollective.com/277971/NuernbergerJoshua_Resume.pdf)

Email: thejburger@gmail.com

------
priyadarshinis
Location: San Francisco Bay Area Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Tools:
Jira, SQL, Tableau, Alteryx, MS Project Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1jg0rTq6H_AiYbLdzJfVb6k9HiQF...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1jg0rTq6H_AiYbLdzJfVb6k9HiQFHItq1/view?usp=sharing)
Email: priyadarshini.s@hotmail.com

------
tetrahedr0n
Location: San Francisco Bay Area Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, Redux, Next.js, Postgres, GraphQL/Apollo/Prisma, Python,
Node.js, Express, HTML/Sass

Résumé: [https://drive.google.com/open?id=1hVZHbI1Ll6Sk3bmO-
xmiaHBW-n...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1hVZHbI1Ll6Sk3bmO-xmiaHBW-
nU5vHFO) Email: frankie.martinez@gmail.com

------
era1
Location: Seville, Spain

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Flask, Django, Java, Jersey, JS, Angular, Jupyer,
ScikitLearn, Keras, Spark, Kafka, Flink, Elasticsearch, AWS, Redis, Nginx,
MongoDB, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Docker,

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1B2JOwZbTn1coYDNZy2r_fq3-Ci...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1B2JOwZbTn1coYDNZy2r_fq3-CiwYGGLl)

Email: ezequielra1 [at] gmail

------
matt_hn_hiring
Location: Plano (Dallas DFW) TX

Remote: Yes (4 years exp).

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: JavaScript, Elixir, C#, Ruby, PHP. | React, Phoenix, .NET MVC,
Rails, CakePHP. | Docker, K8s.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/e3cy9pojp2pvq4x/matt-
resume-2020-0...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/e3cy9pojp2pvq4x/matt-
resume-2020-03.pdf)

Email: matt_hn_hiring (at) fastmail.fm

About: Full stack webdev with 11 years exp.

------
vasac
Location: Belgrade, Serbia

Remote: Yes (last 5 years worked as a remote dev)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Clojure & ClojureScript (reagent, re-frame), Java, PostgreSQL,
MongoDB, MySQL, AWS, Docker, Kafka

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/uje6l142ryeqyrm/CV%20-%20Vaso%20Pu...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/uje6l142ryeqyrm/CV%20-%20Vaso%20Putica.pdf?dl=0)

Email: vaso@putica.com

------
famoreira
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: 7+ years of Ruby, Rails and JavaScript. 2+ years of React. Happy
to dive into Elixir, Go, or Clojure for a new project.

Résumé/CV: [https://coderelax.com](https://coderelax.com)

Email: filipe@coderelax.com

Just had a contract terminated. Happy to settle into the right permanent role
that allows me to work remotely and also expand my current development
toolset.

------
gto16108
Location: Seattle, Washington

Remote: Yes (4yrs exp)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, JUnit, Groovy, AWS, Maven, Springboot, Tomcat, Kafka,
Netflix OSS, Javascript, Angular, HTML, CSS, Ajax, Jira

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/1vxdizr5zb83zrf/Govinda%20Tamburin...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/1vxdizr5zb83zrf/Govinda%20Tamburino%20-%20Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: govindat@me.com

------
digitalice
Location: Montevideo, Uruguay

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Nope

Technologies: Python, Javascript, Django, scikit-learn, Angular, Vue, Several
RDBMS, Redis, Mongo, etc.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/guillermocolmenero/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/guillermocolmenero/)

Email: guillermo.colmenero at gmail

Note: I created my own agency to work as a freelancer, but right now It's just
me so far.

Let's talk!

------
harlanji
Location: San Francisco to San Jose, CA.

Remote: For now, ongoing I prefer a clear beginning and end to the work day
and ability to go into airplane mode.

Willing to relocate: Within California.

Technologies: JVM, Node, Clojure, Posix, Docker, Kafka, streaming video,
languages, databases.

Résumé: Tailored to position, mostly Sr. Sw. Eng and DevOps, at some
noteworthy companies w/ lots of industry extra-curriculars and a degree earned
during a sabbatical.

Email: biz@harlanji.com

Thanks.

------
imwally
Location: Philadelphia, PA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go, Python, JS, HTML/CSS, Drupal/PHP, Git, UNIX

Résumé/CV: [https://wallyjones.com](https://wallyjones.com) /
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/oz312s4acwlaigf/resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/oz312s4acwlaigf/resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: wally@wallyjones.com

------
maxwelljoslyn
Location: Long Beach, CA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes (USA only)

Technologies: Python 3, Flask, HTML/CSS, Bash, Emacs Lisp ... Inform 7

Résumé/CV: www.maxwelljoslyn.com/static/mjoslyn-hackernews-resume.pdf

Email: maxwelljoslyn@gmail.com

Website: www.maxwelljoslyn.com

Experience: computational linguistics research, text adventure development &
design, writing, Chinese translation (writing, not speech)

Looking for: junior backend engineering, research, technical writing, Chinese
translation

------
laff12

      Location: Seattle, WA
      Remote: Yes (open to remote and non-remote)
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Javascript, HTML/CSS, React, React Native, Ruby on Rails, Git, MySQL
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/19v2p7s9oIvj0xHEb-ZN0x5dNrbjQsyTWy3TbQ21sLgE/edit?usp=sharing
      Email: lafferty.kelliann@gmail.com

------
ashleycc
Location: Charlotte, NC Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Python, SQL, GIS, JavaScript, Java, macOS, Linux, node.js, CSS, HTML, MongoDB,
ArcGIS, ArcScene Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ashleycruz3/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ashleycruz3/)
Email: ashley.cruz.crespo@gmail.com

------
swagasaurus-rex
SEEKING WORK | Seattle, US | ONSITE or REMOTE

Senior Full Stack Developer and Data Visualization expert with 10+ years of
professional experience including React, Angular, Node.js, D3.js,
Python/Django, AWS cloud services, RoR, etc.

For an example of my work, I more recently built the website:
[https://www.viz.chat](https://www.viz.chat)

Willing to relocate: No

Resume: Please email me

Email: siriusastrebe@gmail.com

------
mostafas
Location: Bay Area, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, depending on location

Technologies: Kotlin, Java, Android Jetpack, Material Design, Retrofit, GCP,
Firebase, SQLite

Résumé/CV: sadraii.com/resume.pdf

LinkedIn: linkedin.com/in/sadraii

Github: github.com/sadraii

Email: msadraii@gmail.com

I have a CS background and have spent the last few years in Technical Account
Management (managing Fortune 500 accounts) and Technical Support. I'm looking
to join a team as an Android developer.

------
Failo
Fullstack Developer looking for remote work.

Location: Guadalajara, Mexico.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Java, spring, microservices, docker, Javascript, AngularJS,
VueJS

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1B7_TeoxY0D00G-Zzi-t4uiv6...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1B7_TeoxY0D00G-Zzi-t4uiv6qeXbkgh_jPCFCEJTtPU/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: efrain.p93@gmail.com

------
oscar_franco13
Full-stack senior software engineer

    
    
      Location: Currently trapped in Bolivia, normally Munich, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Typescript/Javascript, React, React-Native, Node, PostgreSQL, AWS, etc etc
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/oscar-franco-bbbb7319b/
      Email: ospfranco@protonmail.com

------
ciguy
DevOps Engineer with 15 years of experience across a wide range of cloud and
on premise stacks.

Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Tools and Tech:

• AWS, Google Cloud, Azure

• Ansible, Chef and SaltStack

• Docker (Containers and Swarm) Kubernetes (EKS, AKS, GKE) and ECS
(Traditional and FarGate)

• Languages: Python, Go, Powershell, Bash, C#, Java

• CI/CD pipelines with most major providers (Jenkins, CircleCI, TravisCI,
Bamboo etc...)

• Hashicorp Stuff (Terraform, Packer, Vault, Consul)

• Nagios, Grafana, DataDog

Resume: www.calebfornari.com

Email: calebfornari@gmail.com

------
chiragjhamb
Looking for data science internship, pursuing masters in data science.

3+ years of experience

\- Location: Washington DC, USA

\- Remote: Yes \- Willing to relocate: Yes

\- Technologies: Python, R, AWS, SQL, Machine Learning, NLP

\- Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzkTert88KPSblVMM2FCS1N1ckU...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzkTert88KPSblVMM2FCS1N1ckU/view)

\- Email: chirag@gwu.edu

------
phpauthor
Looking for PHP or Javascript work, rates very neogtiable.

Happy to do refactoring , bug squashing, implement testing, implement new
features or perhaps sketch out an MVP.

Fluent English skills, knowledge of Laravel and also some of Wordpress, Vue.js
and general PHP/Javascript skills. I understand unix admin and can help with
some sysadmin tasks or provisioning with ansible.

Please email phpfreelancer@protonmail.com

~~~
phpauthor
Also, located in the UK

------
tkyjonathan
Location: West Sussex, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Data Architect, Data Modeling, Data Performance Engineer, SQL,
MySQL, Percona, MariaDB, Galera, Postgres, Kafka, ElasticSearch, RDS,
Redshift, Infobright, Java, Python, R.

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonathanlevin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonathanlevin/)

Email: mail@jonathanlevin.co.uk

------
ssmithie
Hi! I am a data scientist/analyst with 1 year experience and a background in
management. Looking for remote or on-site in NYC area. Location: Brooklyn, NY

Remote: Either

Willing to relocate: No

Tech: Python, Pandas, SQL

Email: scsmithie@gmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/sarah-
smith-14724b31/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sarah-smith-14724b31/)

------
deepsunn

      Location: Southeast, USA
      Remote: Yes, please
      Willing to relocate: Yes, NYC
      Technologies: JavaScript (ES6/7), React, Redux, Node, PostgreSQL, semantic HTML & CSS
      Email: jobsthrowaway@gmail.com
    

Currently work on a remote product team building/maintaining product suite
using React/Redux + Node REST API w/PostgreSQL backend.

------
hm88
Location: NYC

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, to California.

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, JS/React, Node.js, Solidity (Please see my resume
for a complete list)

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6bp4WzSDfUlYlJCb2tJV213amR...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6bp4WzSDfUlYlJCb2tJV213amR6VUNyaEt3Vm4zR29HRWpR/view?usp=sharing)

Email: hbmalik88@gmail.com

------
natthan
Location: Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, Python, Go, Git, UNIX Command Line

Résumé/CV: [https://ansimita.github.io](https://ansimita.github.io)

Email: natthan [at] alumni [dot] ubc [dot] ca

New graduate/junior/entry-level interested in embedded systems, system
programming, and open source software. Not interested in Java, web
development, and Windows.

------
jFriedensreich
Location: Berlin

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: svelte, vue, falcor, deno, cloudflare workers,
couchdb/pouchdb/cloudant, ipfs, elasticsearch, serviceworkers, dialogflow,
messaging, offline first, nativescript, electron, browser-plugins

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/janjohannes](https://www.linkedin.com/in/janjohannes)

Email: hn_devs@ntr.io

------
deg4uss3r
Location: Pittsburgh, PA

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Rust, Networking, Docker, Python, CI (GitHub Actions, Travis),
Linux, Bash, etc.

Interests: Networking, Tooling, Open Source, Experimenting, Prototypes, Social
Good, Mentoring, Managing

CV:
[https://ricky.hosfelt.io/resume/resume.html](https://ricky.hosfelt.io/resume/resume.html)

Email: Ricky [at] Hosfelt [dot] io

------
renburnett

      Location: Seattle, WA
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: yes!
      Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, Rails, React, React Native
      Résumé/CV: http://www.renburnett.com
      Email: renardburnett@gmail.com 
    

Im a fullstack dev with a little over a year of experience, looking for work
in the Pacific NW and beyond!

------
yazseyit77
Location: San Diego, Los Angeles, Las Vegas, Seattle, Chicago

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, React, HTML, CSS, NodeJs

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1oubUNVsAIDVY54wSVQeJI8r6VwV...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1oubUNVsAIDVY54wSVQeJI8r6VwVS0WFM/view?usp=sharing)

Email: yazseyid (at) gmail (dot) com

Website: www.yazseyit.com

------
cshields143
Location: Spokane WA Remote: yes please Willing to relocate: yupper
Technologies: Python, R, SQL Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/mwlite/in/chris-
shields-827421194](https://www.linkedin.com/mwlite/in/chris-shields-827421194)
email: christopher.shields143@gmail.com

------
dmitryz

      Hi, I’m Dmitry, an IT consultant. Open for extra work.
    
      Location: Russia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Possible, B1 visa
      Technologies: primary Java + AWS stack. Secondary Angular, sql/nosql, etc ...
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/dmitriy-zlykh-300b2b76/
      Email: dmitry.zlyh@gmail.com

------
hudvin
Location: Ukraine

Remote: Yes!!!

Willing to relocate: someday

Technologies: Deep Learning/Computer Vision (convnets, facenet, image
classification, segmentation, opencv, keras, scikit-image etc), Python Backend
Stack

CV: [https://drive.google.com/open?id=1RF-
eoiC5GMVhJwSvKZsy32bVto...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1RF-
eoiC5GMVhJwSvKZsy32bVto5bCZMN)

email: hudvin@gmail.com

------
harrydehal
Location: San Francisco, CA, USA (Bay Area)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (!)

Technologies:

    
    
        • Front-end (React/Angular, Javascript, HTML/CSS)
        • UX (Adobe Creative Cloud, InVision, Sketch, etc.)
    

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/harrydehal](https://www.linkedin.com/in/harrydehal)

Email: harrydehal@gmail.com

------
shred45
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Preferable

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

\- Python (10 years)

\- Rust (3 years)

\- Application architecture and security (5 years)

\- Project / developer management (3 years)

\- Data Engineering (Python, Hadoop, Spark (Scala), Kafka, Postgres)

\- Web Development (Rails, Flask, HTML, CSS, React)

\- ML (training and validation, DNN / RNN / CNN, GLM, Random Forest, Bayesian
Optimization)

\- DevOps (Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, Google Cloud, Terraform, CI / CD)

Resume/CV: Email me please.

Email: hn_freelancing@protonmail.com

------
pthieu
Location: Toronto, Ontario, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JS/Node.js, React/Redux, Go, GraphQL, Kubernetes, Docker,
AWS/GCP, Postgres/SQL, MongoDB

Experience: 10 years in software, last 5 years in leadership roles

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/pthieu/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pthieu/)

Email: phong@commit.dev

------
parondea

      Location: Remote, Seattle, Vancouver
      Remote: Preferred (currently remote)
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Full-stack, Infra, JS/TS, C#, Python, Scala, Java, GCP, Firebase, docker, k8s, React, Vue, Serverless, Next.js, SQL/noSQL, Bash, Git, ci/cd
      Résumé/CV: Please email me
      Email: me@parondeau.com

------
FailMore
I am a junior full stack developer with a strong eye for design and an
excellent understanding of business requirements. Before moving into
engineering I was a VC at one of Europe's top funds.

Location: London/UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, HTML, SCSS, CSS

Résumé/CV: Please email for latest project details (launching in about two
weeks)

Email: eichler (dot) summers (at) gmail (dot) com

------
manojpyla
Location: Irvine, California Remote: Yes open to working remotely Willing to
relocate: Yes Technologies: Python, R, Data Science Technologies Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/manojpyla/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/manojpyla/)
Email:mpyla@uci.edu

------
pgt
Been solving business problems with software for 15 years. Startup veteran.
Prefer Clojure.

    
    
        Location: Cape Town, South Africa
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes
        Technologies: Clojure, ClojureScript, Datomic, Rust.
        Résumé/CV: http://petrustheron.com/cv/
        Email: hn@petrus.co.za

------
leonliang

      Location: Chicago, IL
    
      Remote: NO
    
      Willing to relocate: In the foreseeable future
    
      Technologies: Java, C++, Python, Scala, React with Redux
    
      Résumé/CV: https://bit.ly/2VHf4XN
    
      Email: lsc at purdue.edu
    
      Recent CS grad with multiple internship experiences open to 
      all kinds of possibilities

------
jgil
Location: St. Louis, MO, United States

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C/C++, SQL, AWS, Machine Learning, Linux

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1lmqJcd9qlxe4M_CM6jHwqzw7ULq...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1lmqJcd9qlxe4M_CM6jHwqzw7ULqkR7Pe/view?usp=sharing)

Email: jamesmgilbert@gmail.com

------
luord
Location: Colombia Remote: Yes (preferred) Willing to relocate: Depends on the
project and country.

Technologies:

\- Python (Django, Flask, SQLAlchemy, Celery).

\- JavaScript (Vue, React, Node, Typescript).

\- Operations: Docker(-compose), Ansible, GCP, Gitlab-CI.

\- Other: PostgreSQL, Bash.

Resume/CV: [https://luord.com/pages/resume](https://luord.com/pages/resume)

Email: lo@luord.com

------
peterbozso
Location: Europe (UTC + 1) - other reasonable timezones work as well

Remote: yes, exclusively

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: React, ASP.NET Core, Microsoft Bot Framework, Azure DevOps,
Azure

Résumé/CV: [https://1drv.ms/b/s!AtBCTTIe2cmFh8Am4ZN6-GYDRWN-
Lg](https://1drv.ms/b/s!AtBCTTIe2cmFh8Am4ZN6-GYDRWN-Lg)

Email: peter.bozso@outlook.com

------
jasondecastro
Location: New York, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, React & Redux, React Native, Node.js, MongoDB,
PostgreSQL, SQL, Python, R, ElasticSearch, Git, Linux, Nginx, Docker

Résumé/CV:
[https://jasondecastro.s3.amazonaws.com/resume.pdf](https://jasondecastro.s3.amazonaws.com/resume.pdf)

Email: jasonrdecastro@gmail.com

------
Delmania
Location: Rochester,NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Linux, AWS, DevOps, React, Node, Postgres, C#, Kotlin,
Docker, etc.

LinkedIn: linkedin.com/in/robertjwhitcomb/

Resume/CV: [https://1drv.ms/b/s!Agf-
ChNmOB2d-xCVCaIuTC0SEIoC?e=ODUxe3](https://1drv.ms/b/s!Agf-
ChNmOB2d-xCVCaIuTC0SEIoC?e=ODUxe3)

Email: rwhitcomb@acm.org

------
colobas
Location: 30% Lisbon, PT / 70% Seattle, WA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Python, Python Data Science stack (pandas, numpy, sklearn,
matplotlib, seaborn, ...), PyTorch, Dask, Docker, K8s, git, and whatever is
required to make a project happen.

Résumé/CV: [https://gpir.es/cv.pdf](https://gpir.es/cv.pdf)

Email: mail@gpir.es

------
MarkMialik
Location: San Francisco, Bay Area Remote:Yes Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: Java, C++, JavaScript Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mark-mialik/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mark-
mialik/) Email:markmialik at Gmail

------
pallavkaushish
SEEKING WORK | Full-stack Marketer | Delhi, India | REMOTE

    
    
      Location: Delhi, India
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Not anytime soon
    
      Technologies: Almost every technology used in digital marketing. A/B testing, analytics, Advertising (Facebook, Adwords), Wordpress and many more.
    
      Resume/CV: https://www.pallav.io
    
      Email: pallav@pallav.io
    
      Linkedin: https://www.linkedin.com/in/pallavkaushish/
    
    
    

Quick highlight: I'm a self-taught full-stack marketer who has helped nearly
two dozen startups rapidly amplify their marketing results, oftentimes
resulting in 2x to 3x user and revenue growth in under a year (at a scale of
several million monthly users). In FY 2019, I drove 6.1 million visitors to my
client’s website, helped build social media communities of 900,000+ members
and email community of 100,000+ subscribers, along with hosting a live video
show that garnered 1 million+ views. I love helping startups and small
businesses so feel free to drop me a note about your business goals and I'd
get back to you with some initial ideas on how to accelerate your business
growth. Thanks. :)

------
rothberry
Location: Chicago

Remote: Either

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, React, Redux, HTML5, CSS

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Zg42il292S7Dfs-
DptOXzJd_yOi...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Zg42il292S7Dfs-
DptOXzJd_yOi5bg5Z/view)

Email: phil.roth077@gmail.com

Website: phil-roth.com

------
corvos
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: For the right opportunity

Technologies: Javascript, React, Swift/SwiftUI, Python, Flask, C++

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1LlBjGcNsbanTxRmybTicfEAEP4n...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1LlBjGcNsbanTxRmybTicfEAEP4nShIFc/view)

Email: inathan.m@gmail.com

------
bubunyo
Location: Accra, Ghana

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go, Javascript (Backend/Express)

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Co6x-N9ZozRnN42xMo9Xb5cH...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Co6x-N9ZozRnN42xMo9Xb5cHXgx_Ekrp19izbRNrApc/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: Kidd.bubu[at]gmail[dot]com

------
taylorlapeyre
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Full stack web development. React, Rails, JavaScript, Node.js,
Clojure, SQL. 5 years experience in pretty much all common web technologies.

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/taylorlapeyre](https://www.linkedin.com/in/taylorlapeyre)

Email: taylorlapeyre@gmail.com

------
ultim8k
Location: London, UK (Greek citizen)

Remote: Flexible

Willing to relocate: No (except Greece)

Technologies: JavaScript/Typescript, React/ReactNative, Nodejs/Express, Redux,
GraphQL (Apollo), Jest/RTL/Cypress, AWS, Terraform, Docker, Linux, Kafka, *SQL

Résumé/CV: [https://cv.oranger.me](https://cv.oranger.me)

Email: i@oranger.me

------
JimRoepcke
Location: Penticton, BC, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS, Swift, SwiftUI, Objective-C

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jimroepcke](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jimroepcke)

GitHub: [https://github.com/JimRoepcke](https://github.com/JimRoepcke)

Email: jim@roepcke.com

------
vince19972
I'm Vince Shao, a web engineer, visual designer and technologist.

    
    
      Location: NYC
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: YES
      Technologies: React.js, Vue.js, Node.js, JS, HTML/CSS, Swift and more
      Résumé/CV: vinceshao.com/cv.pdf
      Email: vinceshao1992@gmail.com
      website: vinceshao.com

------
damm
Location: Seattle, WA, US Remote: Yes Willing to Relocate: Yes Technologies:
Chef, Kubernetes, Docker, LXC, Ruby, Terraform, DevOps, Python. Resume/CV:
[https://likens.us/Scott%20Likens.pdf](https://likens.us/Scott%20Likens.pdf)
Email: scott@likens.us

------
3ace
Location: Bandung, Indonesia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: probably not

Technologies: Mobile application (Java, Obj-C, Flutter), Game Development
(C/C++, Unity 3D), Web/Backend (PHP, Golang)

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/adeanom/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adeanom/)

email: adeanom [at] gmail.com

------
chrisofspades
Location: Orange County, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: ASP.NET, C#, .NET MVC, Web API, SQL Server, MySQL, Mongodb,
HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Vuejs, Bootstrap, Azure, Git

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/chrisofspades/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chrisofspades/)

Email: chrisofspades@gmail.com

------
ianseyer
Hi! I'm a DevOps Engineer and Solutions Architect specializing in container
orchestration and designing for scale. Big Linux nerd and open-source
advocate.

Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes please

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: AWS/GCP, Docker, K8S, etc

Resume/CV: [https://tinyurl.com/qowwkpv](https://tinyurl.com/qowwkpv)

------
vmlinuz
Location: Hong Hong (UK citizen, HK Permanent Resident, English-speaking)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Primary: Linux/Unix, Python, Django, PHP. Secondary: SQL, git,
AWS, JavaScript, Android, shell, HTML, C. Tertiary: Go, Kotlin, Docker

CV: [https://bit.ly/3blS31m](https://bit.ly/3blS31m)

Email: richard@vmlinuz.org

------
jakeboone02

      Location: Phoenix, AZ
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: JavaScript/TypeScript, React/Redux, NodeJS
      Résumé/CV: https://github.com/jakeboone02/jakeboone02.github.com/blob/master/RESUME.md
      Email: <HN username> at gmail

------
MoisesFigueroa
Location: Nashville, Tennessee

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, .NET, Python, C, C++

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1S1gfsVZRXZoku9_f6Alr6wiLQ1...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1S1gfsVZRXZoku9_f6Alr6wiLQ1nQ6Qfs7nu80UhwyEI)

Email: mf11y@my.fsu.edu

Seeking an entry-level position. Motivated and willing to learn.

------
yoricm
Fullstack Developer, CS degree, love coding, fluent in english/french

    
    
      Location: Europe (Spain, Valencia)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Php, Golang, Javascript, C, Linux, HTML, CSS, GIT, Docker, MySQL, PostgreSQL
      Résumé/CV: yoricm.com
      Email: y@yoricm.com

------
izolate
Hey! I'm a seasoned full-stack engineer. Measure twice, cut once type of
personality.

Location: Philadelphia, PA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

Frontend - React, Vue, Vanilla, GraphQL, Static sites

Backend - Node.js, Go, Python, Dart, SQL (Postgres, Spanner), NoSQL
(Firestore, DynamoDB, MongoDB), Pub/Sub

DevOps - AWS, GCP, Docker, K8s, Cloud Run, Serverless & Linux

Email: Please see contact info at izolate.net

------
jobseeker2020
Location: Seattle, WA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PHP, Python, Java, MySql, PostgreSQL, Apache, Nginx, Linux,
Javascript, CSS, HTML, SQL, Redis

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/daniel-a-272780158/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/daniel-a-272780158/)

Email: please contact through linkedin

------
josephinehay
Position: Product Manager

Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Willing to relocate: No

Skills: Agile, Scrum, Jira, Confluence, Mural, Product Requirements & Roadmap,
Critical Thinking, Ideation , Feature Prioritization

Résumé / CV: [https://josephine.works/](https://josephine.works/)

email: josephine.shunhay [at] gmail.com

------
whbrown
Location: Washington, DC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React | NodeJS | HTML/CSS | Python | Nginx | SQL/MySQL/PostGres
| MongoDB | D3 ... excited to learn more

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.whbrown.org/William_H_Brown_CV.pdf](https://www.whbrown.org/William_H_Brown_CV.pdf)

Email: william@whbrown.org

------
RichardChu
Hey there! I'm Richard, a freelancer who enjoys making web apps. I'm currently
open to contract work only.

Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, Next.js, Node.js, JavaScript, Rails, Python, Django

Resume/CV: [https://www.churichard.com/](https://www.churichard.com/)

Email: On my website!

------
jokerwin
Location: Formosa, Argentina (English - Spanish) Remote Only / Able to
relocation

Technologies: PHP (Laravel) / Python / Javascript & Vue.js / Docker / GraphQL
/ SPA / Microservices

Website: [https://josesilva.dev](https://josesilva.dev)

Email: jose at lunite dot net

------
mforamdk
Location: New Orleans, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Node, Vue, React, SQL

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xSNmGjVSfVdeU4DAp0fJfTtR...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xSNmGjVSfVdeU4DAp0fJfTtRJrxDPLdD-
tNUR2UjuIo/edit?usp=sharing)

email: omar.rashid2@gmail.com

------
j1george
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Open

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Swift, Java, Git

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1clEd6nHtbtkFWCQua4iwx8zpU0V...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1clEd6nHtbtkFWCQua4iwx8zpU0V7tTl6/view?usp=sharing)

Email: g.george.jone@gmail.com

------
thomasin500
Location: Denver, CO

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: for a dream job, yes, but otherwise no

Technologies: Ember, React, NodeJS, Full Stack, ruby, rails, php, etc

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomasfreemanusf/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomasfreemanusf/)

Email: thoamsin500@gmail.com

------
CoreFailure
Location: St Paul, MN, US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Senior Fullstack Engineer (backend focus) with 8 years of
development and leadership experience. Typescript, Javascript, SQL
(PostgreSQL), C#

Résumé/CV: [https://keeganj.com/resume.pdf](https://keeganj.com/resume.pdf)

Email: k@keeganj.com

------
hamzananouche
Location: Dublin/Paris |

Remote: YES |

Willing to relocate: In future YES |

Technologies: C/C++ and python (Learning Go now) |

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/hamza-
nanouche/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hamza-nanouche/) (CV from email) |

Email: hamza.nanouche@gmail.com

------
textread

      Location: Bangalore, Remote
      Remote: Yes (preferred)
      Willing to relocate: Prefer not to
      Technologies: Django, React, Machine Learning
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1mzQHjxMlAi_LOrQwccnQUskjzjr1RU6I
      Email: anoopemacs AT google mail

------
n0ric
Location: San Diego, CA

Remote: Yes

Relocate: Yes

Technologies:

\- Python, JS, Vue, React, GraphQL, HTML, CSS, K8, Django

\- Ps, Ai, Figma, Sketch

Website: [https://jamesclick.net](https://jamesclick.net)

Resume:
[https://jamesclick.net/resume_public.pdf](https://jamesclick.net/resume_public.pdf)

email: me at jamesclick.net

------
andreleite77
Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Javascript, Node, Ruby, SQL, NoSQL, React, Agile, TDD,
Pair programming, CI/CD, DevOps.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andreluisleite/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andreluisleite/)

Email: andre@andre.io

------
dbeley
Location: Paris Region, France

Remote: possible

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Data Science, Data Engineering, Python/R

Résumé/CV: [https://dbeley.ovh/en](https://dbeley.ovh/en)

Github: [https://github.com/dbeley](https://github.com/dbeley)

------
q68cBj048
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Either

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++, Python, C, Linux, ROS, OpenCV

Experience:

\- Autonomous vehicle architecture, communication, perception frameworks

\- Real-time embedded, safety critical vehicle systems

\- Managing teams and projects for robotics products

\- Track record of designing and building products from concept to market.

Please send me an e-mail for resume, etc.

Email: q68cbj048loo5gba5e11@gmail.com

------
kareemm
Location: Halifax, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Senior technical product manager w/ 19y of experience. Have
written code that whole time and still write Ruby and Python today. B2B SaaS
is my sweet spot.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.reemer.com](https://www.reemer.com)

Email: hn@reemer.com

------
flattone

      Location: Seattle, WA, USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Docker, SQL, Linux
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ih5_dCvGRduVadHuK7DS4RRh8G5VtgXN/view?usp=sharing
      Email: flattoneforhire@gmail.com

------
meerita
Location: Barcelona, Spain

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Product Management, Ownership, Sketch, Android, iOS, Web.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/diegolafuente/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/diegolafuente/)
/ minid.net

Email: dlafuente at gmail.com

------
mmmuhd

      Location: Kano, Nigeria
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: PHP (Laravel, wordpress), Javascript (Vue), C# (Unity), R (Data manipulations), Renewable Energy, Carbon Capture & Storage, Solar grid design
    
      Email: muazumusamuhd@gmail.com

------
tekno45
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: Willing

Willing to relocate: to major cities

Technologies: AWS, Kubernetes, Terraform, python

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/joseph-
greene-a9616a29/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/joseph-greene-a9616a29/)

Email: josephgreene78@gmail.com

------
mrwnmonm
Location: Egypt

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go

Résumé/CV:[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1G4-7ktP6Wo09Mea8OtgPiTtg...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1G4-7ktP6Wo09Mea8OtgPiTtgvH35f2YfNbahgiLPpqU/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: mrwnmonm@gmail.com

------
jonathanpeterwu
Location: London Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

* Back-end: Node | Rails | Elixir

* Front-end: React | Redux | GraphQL | CSS | SASS

Résumé/CV: By Email

Experience: I've worked within early to mid stage startups for over 5+ years,
happy to work in a contract or full-time role to help a team accelerate their
development bandwith

Email: jonathan.x.wu@gmail.com

------
neoromantique

      Location: Europe, Remote
      Remote: Yes, exclusively
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: DevOps, Node.JS, Python, Docker, Rancher, AWS
      Résumé/CV: https://aizenberg.co.uk/resume/david/
      Email: Linked in resume

------
GvS

      Location: Tramore, Ireland
      Remote: Only
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Angular, Vue, Django along with all tools, libraries, servers, clouds and databases.
      Résumé/CV: https://tjl.rocks/
      Email: mail@tjl.rocks

------
ntairov222
Location : Russia, Saint-Petersburg UTC+03:00

Remote : Yes, exclusively

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, aiohttp, Scrapy, PostgreSQL, Docker,
Linux, Git

Résumé/CV:[https://tinyurl.com/rt4dsyo](https://tinyurl.com/rt4dsyo)

Email: n.tairov9777@gmail.com

------
darkseid
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Javascript, Typescript, Flask, Redux, React, Fast-API,
PostgreSQL, MySQL, Docker, Docker Swarm, AWS, Elasticsearch

Resume/CV: [http://bit.ly/2GpuZjX](http://bit.ly/2GpuZjX)

Email: hello@sanjeevan.co.uk

------
growthdata
Location: Sao Paulo, Brazil Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Resume: I
lead Marketing and Data at a startup from seed to series B, scaling revenue
>100x. I'm looking for growth or data opportunities. email:
growthdatastartup@gmail.com

------
yasikovsky
System architect, full-stack developer | Full-time or part-time

Location: Gdansk/Sopot/Gdynia, Poland

Remote: yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: C#, .NET Core, React, Redux, AWS, Linux sysadmin

CV: [https://cv.jasikowski.pl](https://cv.jasikowski.pl)

Email: michal@jasikowski.pl

------
pvillano

      Location: Notre Dame, Indiana
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: after COVID
      Technologies: Python, Django, NGINX, C, C++, Java, GLSL, Bash, OpenGL, SQL, Blender,
      Résumé/CV: seij.in/resume.html
      Email: peter.s.villano@gmail.com

------
dackdel
Bangalore Yes Yes Html Css Javascript Interaction Design
[https://www.ankkit.com/contact/2020-CV-
Ankkit.pdf](https://www.ankkit.com/contact/2020-CV-Ankkit.pdf)
dackdel@protonmail.com

------
makison

      Location: Slovenia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: PHP(Laravel), JS(Vue), MySql
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/marko-babic-640128180/ -> add
      Email: maki.majmun@gmail.com

------
mustuhfa
Location: Currently Spain, Barcelona

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ive worked across infra, mobile and backend development but also
led teams up to 200 in size for global scale companies such as Uber. Looking
for interim Vp/CTO or principal engineer types positions

Email: m82@pm.me

------
_tk_
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes, but would prefer on-site

Willing to relocate: Yes, but must beat Berlin

Technologies: 3 years of experience. IT Security Analyst and Coordinator,
worked in a CERT for a while, Auditing and Revision, no SOC and no pentesting
work

Résumé/CV: only via mail ;)

Email: tom.knoth <> gmail.com

------
jasonv
Location: Walnut Creek, CA

Remote: Yes, I've managed numerous remote teams/businesses

Willing to relocate: Anywhere I-80 from SF to Reno

Technologies: CTO, E-commerce, Design, DevOps, Strategy, Dev Scrum Agile,
AWS/Azure, Infra, PCI/SOC, CMS, SEO

Management, NA & European markets

Résumé/CV: DM for link

Email: DM for email

------
dravine
Location: Grand Rapids MI

Remote: Yes please, 5 years experience working remote already

Willing to relocate: not likely

Resume:
[http://www.jraleigh.com/Jesse_Raleigh_Resume_2020.pdf](http://www.jraleigh.com/Jesse_Raleigh_Resume_2020.pdf)

Email: j@jraleigh.com

------
phedirko
Location: Ukraine

Remote: ok

Willing to relocate: depends on location

Technologies: C#:.NET, ASP.NET MVC, Web Api, .NET Core, SQL Server, Mongo,
Docker

CV: [https://linkedin.com/in/mfedirko](https://linkedin.com/in/mfedirko)

Email: phedirko@gmail.com

------
chilicuil

      Location: Colombia, medellin
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Back-end / DevOps
      Résumé/CV: https://javier.io/cv/en
      Email: echo bUBqYXZpZXIuaW8K | base64 -d

~~~
v64
Just wanna say I like this method of obfuscating your email. Wish HN would
build something like this into the site.

------
mr_splinter
Location: Latvia/Riga (Europe)

Remote: Yes (willing to travel for business purposes)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, PostgreSQL/MySQL, Django, AngularJS, React. I mostly
prefer backend but can do full-stack too.

Résumé/CV: Will provide through email

Email: karlisba[at]gmail.com

------
johndetloff
Location: Madison, Wisconsin

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: iOS, swift, objective-c

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jmdetloff/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jmdetloff/)

Email: jmdetloff@gmail.com

------
chivalry
Location: Riverside Co., CA

Remote: Yes

Relocate: No

Technologies: Python, SQL, Flask, FileMaker, HTML5, CSS, JavaScript

Résumé:
[https://github.com/chivalry/resume](https://github.com/chivalry/resume)

Email: chivalry@mac.com

------
enykeev
Location: Tomsk, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Eventually, not right now

Technologies: Python, JS, Fullstack, Devops, Automation, UI/UX

Résumé/CV: [https://hire.mech.sh/](https://hire.mech.sh/)

Email: enykeev@mech.sh

------
DrNuke
Location: Italy / Western Europe; Remote: yes; Willing to relocate: no;
Technologies: engineering R&D and industrial data science; Résumé/CV: link
from profile; Email: from profile.

------
rta
Location: USA Remote: No Willing to relocate: Within the country, yes.
Technologies: React, Redux, Springboot, Flask, Docker, Redis, MongoDB,
PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch. Email: rtanna@asu.edu

------
wprapido
Location: European (Croatian) in Asia (Thailand)

Remote: Yes

Relocation: Yes

Technologies used / services provided: PHP, JS, Python. Debugging, security,
performance optimisation, abandoned projects takeover, MVP development

Resume: Upon request by mail

Mail: milozo@yandex.com

------
ladyleet123
Location: Atlanta, GA Remote: YES Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Angular, React, Vue, Node, AWS, GraphQL Résumé/CV: View team thisdotlabs.com
Email: tracy@thisdot.co

------
svartkanin
ocation: Melbourne, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (Django, Flask), Golang, SQL/NoSQL (PostgreSQL, MySQL,
Oracle, Sqlite), C/C++, GCP, AWS, Bash, Git (Bitbucket, Github, Gitlab),
CI/CD, Docker, Kubernetes

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dangirtler/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dangirtler/)

Email: girtler . daniel at gmail dot com

\---

I'm a Software Engineer looking for things in the backend, api and cloud
space, either remote or onsite preferably in Melbourne though!

------
Hello71
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, Python, shell, networking, build systems

Résumé/CV: [https://alxu.ca/resume.pdf](https://alxu.ca/resume.pdf)

Email: see resume

------
tareqak
Location: Toronto, ON, Canada

Remote: Flexible

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Python, TypeScript

Résumé/CV: [https://www.tareqak.com](https://www.tareqak.com)

Email: tareqakhandaker AT gmail DOT COM

------
nickplace
Hey, my name is Nick. React / web3 Developer with heavy design experience.
Looking for envirotech or work in the blockchain sphere. portfolio is at
nickplace.persona.co

~~~
MaxKK
Nationality and current location?

------
mkbkn
Location: Earth

Remote: Only remote

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills: Copywriting. Persuasion. Sales. I specialize in email
copywriting - email sequences, daily emails, product launch emails etc.

Résumé/CV: Ask

Email: Reply to this thread.

------
salticids
Electrical engineering student looking for fulltime work.

Location: California

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Absolutely

Technologies: Hardware (esp. power), embedded systems, C/C++/Python

Résumé/CV: graylab.org/hireme.html

Email: gray at graylab.org

------
prayerPlant_
I'm looking for a backend software engineer position or a data engineer
position with an open-minded and ambitious company

Location: Amsterdam

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java 8, SQL

CV: On request

Email: kristina_head@icloud.com

------
nkmah2
Location: Boston, USA

Remote: yes - contract or part-time preferred.

Willing to relocate: not at this time

Technologies: Computer Vision, Image Processing and Machine Learning

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: nkmah2 [at] gmail.com

------
phkahler
Location: Detroit MI

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Only for awesome

Technologies: C, C++, Embedded, Python, Micro controllers, management

Resume: Contact me - no 3rd party recruiters please.

Email: same as my user name AT gmail

------
phillipinberg
Location: Sydney, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: 50%+ travel time

Technologies: Tech Exec, CFO, Corporate Finance

Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/phillipinberg/

Email: pi {at} empiricalpi.com

------
erlend_sh
Location: Norway

Remote: Yes

Relocate: Possibly, but remote preferred

CV: Last worked as VP of Community at Discourse (discourse.org) for past 3-4
years. Will send cv upon request.

Email: e.soghe@gmail.com

------
mud_dauber
location: austin

remote: yes

willing to relocate: not first choice, but open to ideas

technologies: ruby/rails, python

resume/cv: github.com/bjpcjp, linkedin.com/in/brianpiercy, bjpcjp.github.io

email: bjpcjp at gmail.com

about: started life doing embedded SWE work, switched to PM (semiconductors,
IoT), moving back to SWE to support family.

------
rweek
Location:Colorado

Remote:

Willing to relocate: Yes, thanks!

Technologies: Electrical Engineer EE A.a.s

Résumé/CV: Send email

Email: rweekscap@gmail.com

Grateful Day!

------
bluedays

      Location: Internet
      Remote: Indeed. Every day.
      Willing to relocate: No, I am social distancing.
      Technologies: Computer. I write a mean Python program.
      Résumé/CV: I'm a student, haven't made it that far.
      Email: Can I give you my PGP key and signal instead?

